# Together we're strong & ready to try again



## Bumblebee24

Hi ladies,
Some of us are moving over from mc support forum, feel free to join in. This thread needs to be packed full of positivity. Don't get me wrong we're all still aloud our off days hey we've been through a lot but ready to go again.

Am currently on cd26 waiting for first bleed after D&C 12th Sep. My plan is to temp & check CM. My cycles length before where between 31-34days.


----------



## amanda111308

Hi there bumblebee. I MC on Sept 11th, 2013 and it was natural and happened all on its own within a few days. I am currently on CD 27 if miscarriage date can be calculated as Day 1. Waiting for first AF to show. Feeling much more positive now than I was a few weeks ago. Gotta stick together and stay strong!!

I wish us all baby dust and sticky beans before the end of the year!!


----------



## ashaz

I would love to join you ladies too if that is ok. 
I had my D&C on 9/5/13. Last friday (CD 30) my AF came (I usually have 24 day cycles). It was REALLY heavy the first 1.5 days - then nothing. So ready to start again. 
I read on another forum this recommendation to help get PG. We will see if it works. 
Due the deed - DTD
Start checking OPK at CD5. 
DTD - CD 8 then every 2 days till + OPK. Then DTD that night and the next 2 nights. Then 1 more time 2 days later. 
It seemed a lot of +'s on that forum so figured I would give it a try. I have some fertility issues so the chances of me getting PG again are low but we are not going to let us stop us. We plan to continually try, but if not PG again by Jan we are proceeding with adoption. 

Good luck everyone! Lets get the BFPs rolling again.....


----------



## 3Minions

Hi guys! My D&C was two Wednesdays ago - no idea of the date. I just remember the date we found out I'd need one.... Friday the 13 th. we're currently ntnp but my OPKs are negative so I don't think anything is gonna happen this month...


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Can I join? 
I had my second MC last Tuesday, 1/10/13, so I'm counting that as CD1.
I'd love a group to chat with over the coming weeks! :flower:

After my CP on 1/7/13, my cycle was 41 days... I think I O'd late though...
I'm getting a referral into my local gynae for tests etc now, but I'm gonna keep trying in the meantime! 

As for supplements.... I'm taking a prenatal vitamin, folic acid, B Complex and CoQ10! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi ladies & welcome.

Here here amanda here's hoping we see a couple of BFP's befor Christmas wat a great start to 2014.

I too have heard its better to have at least 1 AF after mc help get ur bodys back to norm & re lines ur womb especially after D&C.

3minions two Wednesday ago still isn't that long ur still in with a chance too O I always O late around CD19-CD21.

Sofa queen 2nd mc am so sorry we're all here for you now. Got to be strong & here's to the journey ahead in getting our next BFP xx


----------



## 3Minions

Bumblebee, I have the OPKs out but there's still nothing. My cycles are usually 30-40 days though so I'll keep hoping until AF shows...


----------



## littlemissy1

Hi, can I join too please? I had a d&c after a mmc last Tuesday, starting to feel totally normal now but still have a positive pregnancy test. Don't think I'll use opk this month but I'm not protecting! 

Could do with some buddies! Good luck to everyone and let's hope it's a lucky thread x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey everyone! 
I've managed to get an appointment with a consultant for next month for all the necessary tests! So hopefully I'll have some answers soon!
I think I'm going to keep trying in the meantime, and hope for the best!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Kel30

Hi girls, 

I was following ur thread on the mc section and just joined in at the end. I had mc in August. Took 3+weeks to pass naturally. Got first af on the 8th. BD'd but had a feeling that the 'magic' didn't happen. My cycle b4 mc was 28 days so was due second af last Sunday. 
Nothing yet and I'm trying not to get too excited. 
I'm nervous as hell. Then I get nervous that my nervousness will cause another mc if I am pregnant. 

I'm trying to let time pass before I test. I have no other symptoms. Slight nausea and dizziness but I get that around af time. 

Any advice on other things to look out for?

Kel x


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi again Bumblebee, Kel and Amanda and a big hello to all the girls joining us on our new TTC After a Loss thread. Thanks for setting it up, Bumblebee! It seems likes a positive place to be for looking forward.

I lost my little angel on 24th September, so it's been two weeks now. It was a MMC: I found out at my 12 week scan that my baby had died about 2 weeks before. I had a natural miscarriage before my D&C date. I was bleeding heavily for a week, but now it's nearly tailed off completely. I will take a pregnancy test soon to check and see if I'm negative again. My body has changed shape the last couple of weeks, which has left me with mixed feelings. I always get a bump very early, but it seems to have almost gone again now. That's hard, but also a sign that my body is getting back on track. I've just ordered a basal thermometer and some ovulation strips to try to track my cycle and will try again after my first AF.
Ashaz - thanks for the advice. Looks like you and Kel are gonna be our pioneers as you've both had an AF. Massive hugs and good luck. Amanda and Bumblebee - you're getting closer now and I'm crossing my fingers for you. 3minions, it looks like we both had a MMC and just one day apart, so it'll be interesting to see how we both go. Littlemissy - I hope this is your lucky month whether you're testing or not! Sofaqueen - I hope your appointment goes well and helps you to take the steps you need to make your rainbow baby.

So sorry for all your losses. I feel like we're all on a journey now to find our own sense of peace and build a future with promise.

Take care,

Minky XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

Sorry Kel, 

I just looked again at your last post. Oh, that seems promising, honey! Just try to relax and don't worry too much. I know we'd all feel like you if we were in your position and it's much easier to tell someone to relax than to do it, but try not to overanalyse things. The signs are promising and you'll know for sure soon enough, sweetie. Sending loads of baby dust. XXXX


----------



## 3Minions

Minkysouth1, sorry to see you here.... Are you hoping to O or go straight to AF? My OPKs showed up in the mail 10 days after the D&C and I tested neg. I'm hoping I still o this month.


----------



## Bumblebee24

@Kel30 wow huni all sounding very very positive id be exactly the same Ill keep everything crossed for you these next couple of day. When do you plan to test.

Today am CD28 feeling a few niggly aches but thats about it. I have never wanted to see AF so much. I just cant wait to start again didnt think I would feel so excited so soon after. Am really trying to keep positive but I have probably already set myself up for a fall. I have convinced myself I will get my BFP on or before Jan2014.

Ohh does anyone know if temping can give you an idea of when AF will arrive or is it just O & pregnancy.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Do you mind if I join? I was stalking this thread on the mc board. You all seem so positive and I think that's amazing after everything we've been through! I'm ready to try again, will wait for my first AF though.

My story, I have 2 DS already, 6 and 1, and I had uncomplicated pregnancies, I realize now how lucky I have been! I am older though, 37 so we knew if we wanted another it would be quickly and that we may experience mc. So I got my first bfp on 6 August, then lost that one on 10 Aug, we suspect this one was a chemical, then I got another bfp on 28 Aug, had my levels checked and they were going up, things seemed to be going well. We went for an u/s at 7.5 weeks and baby was measuring 6.5 and the heart was beating very slow, we could see it beating but they couldn't measure it, we knew it wasn't good, a week later it was confirmed that the heart had stopped. We actually think that we were seeing it stop.. very sad. I had to take miso to miscarry (oct 2), and to be honest it was really easy for me, so again I was lucky, I bled for about 12 hrs with a lot of very big clots and that was it... so I thought that maybe I wasn't done, so I took another dose 2 days later and no cramps and am now just finishing a normal cycle it seems... I will do an ultrasound later this week to confirm that I've passed everything. I'm tempted to get a hpt to see what it says, my morning sickness has been gone for about a week now so that's a good sign...

anyways enough about me! Kel I hope you get that positive!!!

Good luck to everyone!!!

Question, do you count CD 1 as the first day you bled? I'm so confused because of the miso... I have a 21 - 23 day cycle normally... wait and see I guess.. I ov 7 days after my chemical in August so I'm hoping my body returns quickly this time too...

Kim


----------



## Kel30

Hey Everyone, 

Thanks for all the baby dust and good wishes. I of course have asked the angels to send you all on some baby dust too.

It can be an anxious wait for your first af, or the 2 week wait between BD and testing time. How are you all feeling? 

It feels a little surreal for me that less then 2 maths ago I was on the other thread feeling awful. Time has gone fast though. I think if you can get your head right your body will follow. What does you's think?

Kel x


----------



## 3Minions

Kim, it's my understanding that the first day of bleeding is CD1.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey guys! 
So I'm 9 days post MC and I've been having quite a strong, almost painful sensation of dragging/pulling/tugging around both ovaries! 
Any ideas? I seriously doubt it's O, I've had absolutely no EWCM and I usually get that in abundance!! 

All my physical MC symptoms are long gone too, no cramping or bleeding since Sunday!!

What you guys think? 

xxxxx


----------



## 3Minions

Sofaqueen, you need some opks! :)


----------



## littlemissy1

Any news Kel30? 

I'm having a bad day - bloody hormones. Still testing positive on a hpt but I'm off on my hols soon so thats something to look forward too.

x


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls,

LittleMissy - my pregnancy strips arrived in the post today and I think I may see tomorrow if I get a negative. Sorry that you're not there yet, but they say to wait three weeks, so it'll prob read differently in a few days. In the meantime, enjoy your holiday!!! My basal thermometer and ovulation strips haven't arrived yet, so I reckon it'll be too late to find out whether or not I ovulated this month. I will start using the thermometer when it arrives though just to start tracking my cycle.

Kel - ohh. Everything crossed for you! XXX

Kim (klsl...) - welcome and sorry for you losses. You're the same age as me with two kids and two MCs like me, though for me, my first MC (chemical pregnancy) happened when we were trying to conceive number two. It might be worth tracking your cycle to see if that is affecting your chances of a successful pregnancy at the moment. I found out after my first MC that I had a short luteal phase (ovulating late), which meant that the fertilised egg didn't have enough time to implant properly. Chart your cycle and see, because this kind of problem is fixable. I'm also going to chart now to check whether my cycles have been affected by my recent MC. Good luck! Oh, and 37 isn't so old. Did you hear about Halle Berry this week???? It could still happen for us.

Bumblebee - please try not to put yourself under time pressure, sweetie. I'm sure that relaxation and positivity are crucial to a BFP! I'm sending baby dust for you to get that Christmas blue line though. Wouldn't that be grand!

Sofaqueen - you may be ovulating, as those sound like ovulation cramps, although the MC might have thrown everything out a bit making your experience different from usual. I agree that you need some OPKs! Good luck.

Minky XXX


----------



## klsltsp

Minky you're funny :) I have never tracked my cycle before, I actually have a really short cycle, 21 - 25 days, average is probably 23 days, so it may be possible that I have a short luteal phase.

I'm also wondering if there is something with my OH's sperm, I would never dare say this to him, but him and I have been together 2 yrs and he has always wanted to be a dad, and he's great with our 1 yr old :) but before he met me he had 5 or 6 miscarriages since over about 15 yrs, with more than one woman... I'm just so thankful that we didn't have these problems with my 1 yr old because my OH would have been devastated... don't get me wrong he's been upset these times, but he always says at least we have Cameron... 

littlemissy, sorry you're still testing positive... I want to get some hpt's but I'm terrified it will still be positive... I really want to know but am so afraid it will be positive...

well hope everyone has a great evening :)

Kim


----------



## Bumblebee24

Amanda - what was your average cycle length before MC, any sign of AF yet. Not a dickey bird for me.

Thanks for your encouraging words. I am in a bit of a predicament its one I cant really predict either. Always the way when ttc LOL. Well I am due to go on holiday for a week end of November with my family mum, dad & sis. My fella will be staying at home :nope: According to my app O prediction calendar I should be O around the time am away & am not sure if to go or not. I know its away off yet & given I havent even had y 1st AF since my MC I shouldnt really even be thinking about it so heck I dont know why I am. Think i just dont want to let the family down, I have pre warned them that am not sure if ill feel up to it & they where really understanding. I think only time will tell me what the right thing to do will be.


----------



## Kel30

Hi ladies, 

Despite my doubts and nerves I got my BFP! Still in shock. Found out on Tuesday and haven't officially told oh yet. As strange as that is, I'm trying to protect him. He was so hurt and upset for me when I had the mc I don't want to put him through this again. I'm afraid that when I tell him I will see fear in his eyes and not happiness. He knows I've missed my af and suspects I am but is kinda of ignoring the notion for the moment. I suppose this is another part of having a mc, the after effect. He 100% wants to add to our little family. 

If I didn't have the mc, I would have sat with him test in hand hoping for a positive. 

Would love some feedback on this. I know ur all going through your own journeys too and I truly hope you get your desired outcomes and we can all rub our bellies with delight after Xmas dinner. 

Kelx


----------



## 3Minions

Kel, congratulations! I don't have any advice for you.... Only that I plan to do the same thing as you.


----------



## klsltsp

Kel congrats on your bfp.

i did the same thing after my last mc i was so afraid to tell him. i went to the doc and had 3 sets of bloodwork done to see that my hcg was going up. i ended up telling him one noght and i cant explain it but it just felt like the right time. he was totally excited, nervous rifht along with me.

good luck and you will know when the right time is :)

Congrats again and hopefully you just started a lucky thread!!!!

Kim


----------



## minkysouth1

Oh Kel, you've made my day! :hugs: I'm so pleased for you and I just hope that you find a way to relax and share this with your OH. Please tell him and don't be frightened of how he'll be, cos he will be happy before anything. I know this must feel a little scary (I know I'd feel the same after recent events), but this brings new hope to you both. I have everything crossed for you. Don't be a stranger to everyone on this forum and try to enjoy this. There is no reason why you can't have a successful pregnancy this time. In fact, statistics say that you are more likely to have a healthy pregnancy after an MC. So this is for you :happydance::happydance: :happydance:

Bumblebee - don't be cancelling your holiday right away. Your ovulation tool may be a little off after an MC anyway. Please just try to enjoy life and wait, cos it will come. You don't need to do anything hasty, cos you won't have a clear idea of when things will happen till after your AF. XXX

Kim - You've had one recent healthy pregnancy with your fella and so you have pretty good odds of another one despite his history. Could you get him taking Conception vitamins to boost his sperm? I'm gonna get my fella on them after his knee op.

My ovulation strips and basal thermometer came today. It recommends insertion in the anus for a clear reading. Jeez! As if I didn't know that there is no dignity in making babies anyway! :wacko: I can't remember how I measured temps last time, but I think I'd have remembered that! I got my last one from Boots, but they don't seem to do it anymore. Any UK members will understand that Boots and anal readings don't seem to go together. Anyhow, I will start temping one way or another. I chickened out of the pregnancy test today and might do it on Sunday now. That is close to three weeks from my MC anyway. I know you can get fertility monitors from Clearblue which are supposed to be very accurate. Has anyone ever used those?

Minky XXX


----------



## Bumblebee24

Whoopy kel massive congratulations, this has got to be such a positive way to start such a thread ekk am so happy for you. Tell ur oh he needs to no as ur going to be just as nervous an unsure as he us u need each other. Keep positive things will be just great this time round as they will be for the rest if us.

I got my 1st AF after MC tonight before bed wel spotting any how I can tell age on her way. Gosh am so excited to start a brand new fresh cycle


----------



## 3Minions

Woot woot for AF Bumblebee!


----------



## Kel30

Thank you all so much. Good to have a group of ppl who know exactly how u feel. Friends would have no idea. 

Whoop whoop for the af bumblebee. As tempting as it may be, don't cancel your holiday. You might need the break away for the mind and body to get back to normal. Congrats on guiding your body back to normal cycle and getting baby ready. 

Kim, I would just work off your partners history with you. Which was positive in more ways then 1. That said its important for them to be somewhat healthy. Maybe try vitamins with iron for good strong sperm, and avoid the common misconception of 'storing' it up to get more sperm. 

Minky, I certainly don't envy you, but your description of 'probing' and taking your temp made me chuckle. These little minions will never know the tricks we got up to to conceive them. Brings a whole new meaning to maternal instinct. 

I have a busy couple of weeks in work so looking forwarding to keeping my mind busy. Oh is away a bit in nov and I will make doc app then if I don't get a chance beforehand. 

TG for weekends! 

Kel x


----------



## littlemissy1

Congratulations on your bfp Kel! And on your AF Bumblebee. It feels funny congratulating both on the same post! 

I'm currently nursing a headache - and this one is nothing to do with hormones for one. Purely down to wine intake!


----------



## minkysouth1

I know what you mean about wine intake, LittleMissy. I've had a glass or three to help me through the last couple of weeks, but trying to get back to normal now. XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

Ooh, and congrats on your AF, Bumblebee! Now you can really look to the future. XXX


----------



## tamzing

I'd love to join! D&C Sept 20th after a MMC. I was in week 12 of pregnancy, pregnancy didn't develop past the 8 week mark. Have been very fortunate in recovery, almost no bleeding or spotting past two days, negative HPT a few days after, and positive ovulation test exactly two weeks after procedure! So fingers crossed that maybe I'll get a BFP soon

..and if it doesn't happen immediately, I'll be a bit sad but it will still be reassuring to see AF... at least I'll know my body is jumping back into the cycle and can look forward to starting a new cycle and trying again. Baby dust and positive vibes to everyone here.:)


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi ladies I would love to join you! We had our first BFP June 28th. August 22nd we went int out appointment and we couldn't hear a heart beat so we had an ultrasound and they said baby stopped growing at 8 weeks. I was suppose to be 14! So August 24th I had my D&C. I was fine at first but I ended up bleeding off and on for two weeks with massive piece of tissue, felt like they missed a lot! Sept 20 I had my AF again. Fiancé and I have been NTNP since so I'm kinda hoping I can surprise him sometime soon. He is out of town for work during the week and I really wanna show him a positive when he comes home! I've had heart burn and backache the last couple of days so I'm hoping those are signs! I may test Wednesday just to see if I get something before AF possibly arrive on the 18th


----------



## 3Minions

Tamzing, are you ttc right now? My D&C (at what should have been 17w) was almost 4 weeks ago and I'm getting a surge on my OPKs so we're going for it....


----------



## Kel30

Hi Tam and Mel, best of look with TTC. !! You both sound very positive! 

Kel x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Welcome to Tamz & Mel :flower:

I honestly thought I hand jinxed myself in saying AF had arrived. Sorry ladies tmi but yesterday turned out not to be cd1 as I just brown spotted all day no need for tampon but today well today I can defo say is cd1. 

Kel how many cycles did u have post mc till u got ur BFP xx


----------



## amanda111308

Bumblebee24 said:


> Amanda - what was your average cycle length before MC, any sign of AF yet. Not a dickey bird for me.
> 
> Thanks for your encouraging words. I am in a bit of a predicament its one I cant really predict either. Always the way when ttc LOL. Well I am due to go on holiday for a week end of November with my family mum, dad & sis. My fella will be staying at home :nope: According to my app O prediction calendar I should be O around the time am away & am not sure if to go or not. I know its away off yet & given I havent even had y 1st AF since my MC I shouldnt really even be thinking about it so heck I dont know why I am. Think i just dont want to let the family down, I have pre warned them that am not sure if ill feel up to it & they where really understanding. I think only time will tell me what the right thing to do will be.

Hi there!!

Sorry I have been MIA for a bit off and on. I had a regular 31 day cycle before MC. I took an hpt (clearblue plus) and it was stark negative :( hoping my AF hurries up and gets here soon so I can start a fresh post MC cycle! I am going to start taking my maca and vitex again starting tonight in hopes to kick start my AF.


----------



## mel28nicole

It's the only way to be, is positive! I was really down in the dumps and I just couldn't handle the negativity because in general I'm a happy person. So I think the best way to come about it for me and the hubby is just do as we please and if it happens, it happens.


----------



## Kel30

@ Mel, that's a good attitude. I like your style ! 

@ Bumblebee, hi Hun, I had 1 af after mc before bfp. MC at the beginning of August. Af came on the 8th of September . Around 6 weeks later. I honestly didn't think it was going to happen which adds to why I'm nervous about it. I just hope for a strong lil baba. I can't say if it played any part but I was taking Pregnacare conception since mc. I also stated taking flaxseed daily as I read it can reduce chances of mc. 

Kel x


----------



## tamzing

Thanks for the lovely welcome everyone. @ 3Minions - yup we are trying, figured out why not, if my body isn't ready for another pregnancy it won't happen yet. Based on the test I was ovulating two weeks after D&C...based on that AF should arrive by the end of this coming week. It would be great to see a BFP but I'm not going to count on it..

if nothing else, I will be a bit disappointed but still relieved to see AF, at least I can start a new cycle and start counting from there :) Love the positivity in this thread.

As a sidenote, it's CDN Thanksgiving this weekend and I was with my husband's family yesterday. Hubby's cousin was there with her 9 month old, who was being a bit cranky... aunt turns to me and says 'Bet you can't wait until it's your turn!' trying to be funny. She doesn't know about the MC as we didn't tell extended family, crap that really hit hard and I had to step away for a few minutes to compose myself. So happy to have found a great support network here :)


----------



## tamzing

Oh and @mel28nicole, best of luck to you! We are pretty much cycle buddies, I had my D&C on Sept 20th and ovulated two weeks after that, so I'm counting Sept 20th as CD 1 based on that. Maybe we'll both get our BFPs this coming week! :) Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mel28nicole

I hope so! I kinda think I'm out because I think we DTD too late. But who knows! I was 2 weeks late with my first positive!


----------



## tamzing

Yeah I definitely don't want to get too excited or too hopeful, just knowing the stats of conceiving on any given cycle.. but it's nice to hold on to some hope. Especially as it's the first cycle after D&C I realize AF may be a bit off.. it's going to be hard for me to decide when to test if it seems she's late. Day 28 would be this coming Thursday/Friday, so maybe the week after I will test if AF's been a no-show


----------



## mel28nicole

Seething in my head is telling me to try to test Wednesday lol. If it's bfn and it doesn't come Friday I'll wait til Sunday to try again. I'm on te fence on this one because I feel like I am but then I feel like I'm not pregnant lol. So confusing


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining you. I have recently had my second miscarriage. The first one will be 4 yrs ago on 28th this month. I then felll pregnant with my daughter 6 months later. Imogen wil be 3 at end of January.

Wasnt actually tring to fall pregnant this time. I Was on BC as hubby didnt want anymore. However, despite me being devastated about the miscarriage hubby is now up for having a second baby so i guess that is a small silver lining.

Anyway I had a scan on 20/09/13 as i was getting pain so they wanted to rule out ectopic. Sac was in right pace but i was only measuring 5 weeks when i though i was about 7. They booked me another scan for 12 days later just in case my dates were wrong due to the BC. However i started bleeding on the 22/09 and when i went for my follow up scan i had miscarried naturally.

I bleed for exactly a week and was told i would probably waot between 2-6 weeks for first AF well today is 2 weeks and 2 days since i stopped bleeding from miscarriage and AF has arrived.

I thought i would be disappointed as we have been trying this month however i am pleased to get first AF out of the way and now i know my body is ready. I havenot been using opk's or anything but am going ot order some as soon as i get off here!!!!!

Really hoping we all get out BFP's in time for christmas xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler79

Just ordered my opk'S!!!!!! Can anyone advise me when in my cysle i should start using them? I am on CD1 xxxx


----------



## Espero

Hi ladies,

I hope I can join you? My last MC was just over a year ago - we've had three in total, two MMCs and one "full". The last one was on my birthday - I was waiting for a D&C but miscarried naturally while waiting for an appointment. Never been in so much pain, physically or emotionally.

This time round though I am Prepared. I am rattling - _rattling I tell you_ - with Metformin, Thyroxine, Omega 3s, folic acid, baby aspirin... Pounding the cross-trainer three times a week, no caffiene, healthy eating (I am literally chewing on edamame beans as we speak :sick:)... If this baba is a sticky one it's going to pop out with a six-pack. And _very_ shiny hair. :haha:

O is due on Tuesday, not doing sticks this month but perhaps will next month.

Espero xx


----------



## tamzing

Welcome Smiler and Espero! thanks for sharing your stories, so sorry for your losses. I just joined this group as well and I am loving the support...hoping or BFPs for us all in the coming months. :) 

Smiler, I know what you mean about being happy for AF...I'm scheduled to get my first one after my D&C this coming week (based on it appears I did ovulate 14 days after procedure and we were TTC) so I do have my fingers crossed maybe for a BFP, but if not, at least with AF's arrival I'll know it's the start of a new cycle and my body is getting back into the groove. :)

And Espero, I found out I was miscarrying on a Monday, D&C was done on a Friday, was a huge fear of mine to pass it naturally during the wait (I didn't think I could cope emotionally). I was fortunate as my body remained stubborn and Dr. took all the tissue out. So sorry to hear you had to experience that. Best of luck to both of you, all my love :)


----------



## Espero

Thanks honey :flower:

I would always recommend a D&C to anyone going through the hell of an MMC. Physically and psychologically.

The mistake I made last time was not pushing harder for a quick appointment. This sounds awful but I'm sure the NHS deliberately delay it and hope you'll go through it "naturally". :growlmad:

Going private this time, don't care if I bankrupt us both! :haha:

Espero x


----------



## 3Minions

Smiler, the OPKs should come with a little chart that tells you when to start testing based on the length of your cycles. Or you can use google :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey everyone,
How is everyone doin? 

I'm a bit out of sorts for the last few days, I feel like I need to get away, even for a few days, anywhere... I'm being a bit irrational I know, but I think I need to feel like I'm escaping somewhere! 

Work is good, and DH is brilliant... I just feel we need to escape from the rat race and rebuid ourselves after the last couple of weeks!

I'm sure I'm making no sense at all, :wacko:

Also being in limbo doesn't help, I'm cd14 today and did my first ever OPK (attached), there is a line, but definitely not dark enough, I usually don't O until cd20/21, with lots of EWCM, and it could be even later this month, my cycle after my first MC was 41 days!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bumblebee24

Sofaqueen I totally understand where your coming from. I looked on my mmc as if someone was looking at our life as if it was going too well. We have a lovely house both have reasonable jobs, the baby wud have been one at our wedding so timing wise it cudnt have been better. Then BANG have a taste of this, welcome to the real world lady :cry:
I think something like this makes u re asses ur life no matter how good u may believed it may have been. I couldn't think of anything better at the minuet then gettin away from the rat race :coffee: xxxx


----------



## tamzing

*bumbleebee* I feel much the same! Everything in perspective..life in general is/was great. It's been a heck of a few months though. I know what you mean about the sudden BANG and here's the real world! It was a few things at once for me. My childhood cat (I've had since I was 10, he stayed with my parents after I left the nest) who WAS NOT an outdoor cat but liked to sit on my parents' steps in the morning (never left the steps...too timid).. was freak attacked by a loose Huskey and killed. One week later I discovered my MMC. In the midst of this all we have been looking to buy a new house, after the last two events though, losing out on our first 2 bids seems like NOTHING in comparison! 

Happy to say this past week we did successfully purchase a house, possession is Dec 1st, and I'm back into the positive swing of things. But yeah, sometimes life hits with a REALLY HARD dose of reality and terrible times... good wishes to all of us here :)

*sofaqueen*, I'm very much feeling in limbo too...first AF or BFP (not holding my breath though) since D&C should be coming this week, based on the positive ovulation tests 2 weeks after the procedure...but we'll see. Really hard to sit and wait right now!


----------



## Kel30

Morning Ladies, 

Welcome to the new positive energy. Very sorry for your loses but home the next few weeks and months brings new hope and BFP's.

I've heard that your super fertile after mc so go for it. It happened for me after first af and can happen for you. 

I made my first appointment in early pregnancy unit. I will be 7+4. It will be two days before oh birthday. I was thinking of going to the app without saying anything, hoping hoping hoping to get a HB and little scan pic. Then putting the picture in his birthday card. 
What do you's think? 
I like the idea but I've never kept anything from him before. I don't know if he'll be upset that he didn't get to go to the scan. My reasoning is that he will get to go to the next scan which will prob be 2 weeks later. 

Kel


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies!!!

Kel i love your idea .. my oh has always said he would love for me to just tell him in the morning before the scan. my problem is that i get really bad ms so i dont think i could hide it. last time i was able to hold off for about a week... it felt like an eternity!!

Afm... i am still waiting to stop bleeding.... sigh.. its been really light for about 5 days... i just wish it would stop..its been 11 days....my cycle is normaly light and only 3 days...so its driving me crazy :)

Hope everyone is doing okay :)

Kim


----------



## Bumblebee24

Kel are you based in the UK if so how did you make you first appointment in the early pregnancy unit.

I had a horrible time trying to register as pregnant when I first found out, the GP didn&#8217;t want to know, the midwives at my local hospital didn&#8217;t want to know it was a nightmare. Really bad way to start off & i don&#8217;t want the same thing to happen. 

I too would really like to get an early scan or at least get registered in the right away... Ohhh & fab way to suprise ur HB. 

I so hope I am like you and fall pregnant toward the end of this month with just 1AF since mc ekk, not getting my hopes up though just keeping positive ;)


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies

Kel glad you have got appt at epu. What date is it?

I had been feeling really positive this morning, first AF started yesterday then my opk's arrived this mornig. However i took my daughter out for a bit and when i got bck i had a letter from the hospital which i wasnt expecting. WHen i opened it it was an appointment for my 12 week scan :-(

It just completelty threw me as i never made it to my booking in appointment woth the community midwife and the scan appt isnt normally made til after that. HOwever i guess due to me being in hospital for other scans there must have been cross worries somewhere.

I had a good cry about it while Imogen was haing her nap and now i am trying to firget about it.

I am on CD 2 so trying to think positive about this month. I would love to have a bfp by christmas xxxx


----------



## Espero

Smiler79 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had been feeling really positive this morning, first AF started yesterday then my opk's arrived this mornig. However i took my daughter out for a bit and when i got bck i had a letter from the hospital which i wasnt expecting. WHen i opened it it was an appointment for my 12 week scan :-(
> 
> I am on CD 2 so trying to think positive about this month. I would love to have a bfp by christmas xxxx

 Oh honey, that's awful. :hugs: I wish they would be a bit more bloody careful with this kind of thing.

Wishing you ALL the luck for your Xmas BFP. xx


----------



## mel28nicole

My tests came today so I tested right away and got a negative lol. I think ill jut wait til Friday to see if AF shows. I'm kinda having an off day, keep forgetting a lot of things, I misplaced an important paper, and I think hubby's cars transmission is starting to go so I'm like stressing out real bad wah :(


----------



## 3Minions

Smiler, I'm sorry about the letter. I know EXACTLY how you feel. I got a call while I was waiting for my D&C for my gender ultrasound which was supposed to be the next week. It was, to quote DH, a big ol' kick in the junk. I don't understand why these people don't have their acts together.


----------



## Kel30

Hi @bumblebee,
I'm in Ireland not the uk. I just phoned the epu, left a message on the machine and a lovely lady rang me back a couple of hours later. I wasn't sure what to expect so I was nearly gearing up for a fight. When I had mmc and attended epu, the doc told me to ring as soon as I find out I'm pregnant to arrange app. 

You must find the response your getting so frustrating. What's wrong with those ppl. Have they forgotten that that is their job!
On last pregnancy I went to doc at 5.5 weeks. It's been 6 years since I had my daughter so I didn't know when to make app. When I got there the nurse was really nice but whatever way she was saying things made me feel embarrassed about only being 5.5 weeks. That's why I've by passed the doctors office this time. 

What's your plan for next time around? Do you have somewhere u can go for private scan? I know you shouldn't have to but it might be best for reassurance. I went for private scan with mmc cos I couldn't wait 1.5 weeks to find out my faith. It was worth the &#8364;90. 

How is everyone else keeping ?

@smiler, getting the letter must have been tough. Chin up though doll. A good cry is great for the foul sometimes. U need it every now and again. My appointment is on 31st. 

@tam, congrats on new house.!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

@kel glad u got seen to so professionally,am sure it eases the pressure slightly when ppl r helpful. I haven't really got a plan other than the minuet i find out, walk in to my local midwife clinic(located at another GP sugary) & get registered for my first midwife appointment as. As well as try to get seen by my local epu. X

@smiler ohh how horrible MASSIVE hug.x.x.x
I know miscarriages are very common actually 1-4 women but you would think that they could be more sympathetic & a little more on top of things, like keep their records up to date. Honestly they haven't got a clue, first time I saw a midwife I said am nervous & she said u no what's coming that's why (meaning bloods). I said to her no I don't why would I, she said isn't it ur second baby????? Emm no this is my first. Then when I was in hospital I heard the doctor say hasn't she had twins before ??? It was such a shambles from the minuet I found out, it was always like it wasn't ment to be.

@mel fx for AF this weekend ur loaded up & ready to go now x

@tamz congratulations Hun, a BFP for u would be the icing on the cake ay x


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls,

Haven't been on for a few days and I'm trying to catch up with it all. I see quite a few new people have joined our gang. Welcome to you all - it's good to have people in the same position to chat with. Wishing you all your rainbow babies and hoping we can go on that journey together.

Smiler and 3minions - horrible to get such unwanted reminders of what will never be. I've had two myself: the first was the arrival of my maternity NHS exemption certificate the day after I had my natural miscarriage. It says in small print on the back that if you suffer a miscarriage before 24 weeks, you don't qualify so please return the certificate. Thanks! The second was an awkward conversation last Friday with a mum from my son's school. I always show ridiculously early, so start getting questions from people about pregnancy really early on. It's hard to conceal when your belly is saying - hello, baby! I had confirmed it to a couple of mums, but word must have spread. This particular mum had obviously heard but didn't know I'd lost the baby, so started asking me if I was getting excited now I was through the first trimester. I had to tell her of course while keeping a neutral face, as I knew she would feel terrible and I didn't want to make it any worse. Really awkward. I just wish my pregnancies would be less obvious. At eight weeks this time, my tummy visibly popped out. We were visiting my in-laws in Ireland and they all knew immediately. I blame my rubbish stomach muscles. Bleurgh!

It's 3 weeks today since I had my actual miscarriage, but I haven't had the chance to take the pregnancy test yet. I want to do it first thing in the morning, but my DD and DS wake up at silly o'clock and jump into bed with me, so it's hard to take time out. I will do it tomorrow though. I think I probably ovulated last week - just a feeling that it was my mid-cycle buzzy time, though I didn't have as much EWCM as normal. We didn't try this month, as I want to wait till after my AF. I'm hoping it will come early next week. Fingers crossed...

Kel - that's a really lovely way to tell your fella about the baby. I have everything crossed for a really positive scan outcome. XXX

Bumblebee - hang on in there!

Mel - Hello! We might end up nearly in sync with our AFs, by the looks of things - fingers crossed that our BFPs will follow.

Minky XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

Just wanted to add some :hugs: for Tamzing after a truly horrible time. Life has a habit of piling up nasty surprises all at one time. I'm so sorry about your recent losses. Your good luck must be coming, sweetie!

Sofaqueen - you're getting in the groove of testing with OPKs. Good on you! I hope you manage to pinpoint your key ovulation days. Good luck! :thumbup:

Minky XXX


----------



## amanda111308

Well another bfn for me today. Waiting for AF to come and pass to start fresh!! Good luck ladies!! Hopefully one of us will have a bfp this month :)


----------



## 3Minions

Who is still in the running for a bfp this month? I'm 2dpo but since I haven't had AF since the D&c I have no clue what's going to happen.


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm still in the running! I may test again Thursday but I'm not sure yet. I only bought 7 tests and used one already so I don't wanna run out too soon!

One of my best friends from high school asked me to be a bridesmaid today! She's a bridesmaid in mine so I figured id be in hers but I've never been a bridesmaid before so I'm so excited!


----------



## tamzing

Me! Still in the running...not holding my breath but AF should come by end of week based on ovulation test. Will be ecstatic if I got a BFP, but ok with AF too... at least I'll know my cycle and body is back to business! :)


----------



## 3Minions

Mel, how exciting! When's the wedding?


----------



## mel28nicole

Mine is June 7th and hers is July 19th! So close to each other lol


----------



## Smiler79

Morning ladies. How is everyone today?

Mel - my wedding anniversary is 7th June - we were married in 2008. Today is actually 14 yrs since i met my wonderful hubby - but we can do anything to celebrate as he is away for the night for work.

I am in Uk bumblebee and i have been told by the epu at my local hospital that as i have had two miscarriages now, as soon s i fall pregnant again then to give them a ring and they willl book me in for scans at 7 weeks and 10 weeks.


----------



## Bumblebee24

@smiler thanks for that, do you think they will do the same for me. I've only had one mmc? Hope never ever to have another xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Well ladies AF got me this morning. Two days early. I figured it was coming since I had some light brown spotting last night


----------



## Bumblebee24

@mel whoop whoop :happydance: not to far behind me then Hun. We might O pretty close together too. What where ur normal cycle lengths mine came slightly sooner too 30-31 days & am normally 32-34 days

@amanda any news Hun I no me & u mc one day apart x


----------



## mel28nicole

My cycles were always 26-28 days when I got off the depo shot. I used to get them every 21 days but birth control fixed that. My first AF post D&C was 27 days and this one was 26 so seems about normal again


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join the conversation? My husband and I have just started to try again after a miscarriage one year ago. Afterwards we decided to hold off on our plans to expand our family due to circumstances (new house, career) but are now ready to try again. I have two children from a previous marriage, I am so blessed to have had healthy pregnancies I know. I guess that is what confused me the most, why did I miscarry. I thought maybe it was because my body could no longer hold a pregnancy, maybe it was from multiple c-sections. My doctor says no but I am just not convinced, we are trying again but I am so stressed about this happening again. I always considered myself lucky in the baby making department, I guess that's why I am still confused as to why it happened. My husband has no children of his own and is a wonderful partner/stepfather. I am trying to be positive and I know I am likely being neurotic but I am changing my lifestyle completely i.e. cutting back on caffeine, toning down my fitness regime and I just keep thinking, what if none of it works?

Sorry to ramble, the miscarriage I suffered was difficult because they originally had thought it might have been ectopic and I was in and out of emerg for two weeks having my hormones monitored. Seemed to drag on forever and I was so emotional for two months after the fact. Anyway, it almost feels better just to write it down. It amazes me how reading some of your stories/experiences has helped me feel like I am not alone in this. 

N


----------



## 3Minions

Hi Natalie! Sorry to find you here.... I had 2 c-sections, then a vbac, then a m/c some time between 14 and 16 weeks. I had my d&c 4 weeks ago.. Stats online that I found say that 1/5 pregnancies end in m/c ( there are lots of stats, that's the one I like) so I figure that my m/c was my 1/5 and now I'm good to go. I feel very positive now. I hope you can find the same peace. Fx for a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks @3minions, I do feel better. I am just a worry wart and still pretty sensitive about the miscarriage. I hope you are able to get back in the baby making game soon, sorry for your loss as well. I really appreciate your response :)


----------



## 3Minions

Natalie, I'm 3 dpo right now so we'll see what happens this month...


----------



## Nataliek

Oh that's great, I am sending you positive thoughts!!! I have another question, I am a coffee drinker, a habit I actually really enjoy lol. I have a cup in the morning and then a starbucks on my way to work, I am wondering if I should be cutting it out all together or switching to something else. Any thoughts?


----------



## tamzing

Welcome Natalie! So sorry about your loss. I'm a coffee drinker too.. I've definitely cut down since TTC and while I was pregnant, but I could not stop entirely (my husband definitely didn't want me to either..I'm not in a good mood without at least 1 cup in the morning!) So much varying advice out there. I know of a few that have cut it out entirely but you sound like you're drinking a reasonable amount, and if it's something you really enjoy and really helps get you going on your day (like me!) I wouldn't cut it out entirely. But those are just my thoughts :)


----------



## tamzing

@mel28nicole sorry about AF's arrival.. but here's to a new month and new cycle! :) best of luck to you


----------



## 3Minions

Natalie, I go cold turkey once we start ttc. I think it's better to get the withdrawal migraines over with before you add an upset stomach to the mix. I start back up once I hit the second tri - I want to try to keep the birth weight down, lol, since my babies are gigantic.


----------



## littlemissy1

Hi everyone , well finally got a negative HPT - whoop whoop! Only 2 weeks and 2 days after my D&C. I also got a negative OPK after 2 days of positive ones (whilst still very very light HPT). Not entirely sure what that means - only BD the day before my positive OPK and I'm not taking anymore of either this month!

Anyway think that means I'm 2 dpo?


----------



## 3Minions

Little missy, if the opk and HPT were getting lines at the same time then I think they were probably just picking up the same hcg since you can use OPKs as hpts.... But you could have o'ed.... I wouldn't put the hpts away just yet.... I ovulated 2 weeks after the neg HPT/opk


----------



## minkysouth1

littlemissy1 said:


> Hi everyone , well finally got a negative HPT - whoop whoop! Only 2 weeks and 2 days after my D&C. I also got a negative OPK after 2 days of positive ones (whilst still very very light HPT). Not entirely sure what that means - only BD the day before my positive OPK and I'm not taking anymore of either this month!
> 
> Anyway think that means I'm 2 dpo?

Hi LittleMissy,

Good luck for this month.:dust: As we all know, it only takes one BD at the right time and you're in with a chance. Like you, I think I ovulated 2 weeks after my MC. Although I didn't use strips this month or TTC, I know my body fairly well and felt like I had ovulated. I'm now wishing that we'd just tried too, as it'd be lovely to be anticipating a potential BFP now. Ah well, just waiting for the :witch: now, so we can really start looking forward again.

I finally made myself do a HPT today and got a clear BFN 3 weeks and a day after my MC. It felt strange to be hoping for no line, but for once it was what I wanted to see. I had a tiny bit of spotting today, so fingers crossed that AF comes soon. 

Good luck to you all,

Minky


----------



## minkysouth1

Smiler79 said:


> Morning ladies. How is everyone today?
> 
> Mel - my wedding anniversary is 7th June - we were married in 2008. Today is actually 14 yrs since i met my wonderful hubby - but we can do anything to celebrate as he is away for the night for work.
> 
> I am in Uk bumblebee and i have been told by the epu at my local hospital that as i have had two miscarriages now, as soon s i fall pregnant again then to give them a ring and they willl book me in for scans at 7 weeks and 10 weeks.

Smiler, 

I'm glad to hear that you'll definitely get early scans when you get pregnant (no ifs on this forum, only whens). Do you think they'd offer them to me too? I have had two MCs, but the first (in Sept 2010) was an early loss - 'chemical pregnancy'. I know I'll be very nervous and would love to know I had the option of checking everything was ok early on. Twelve weeks seems very long after what happened at the last 12 week scan...

Minky


----------



## minkysouth1

Welcome Natalie,

Sorry for your loss. I have also had 2 C-sections, but wouldn't have thought this increased MC risk. I think it may just be that we were among the unlucky 1 in 5. Good luck with your TTC adventure.

Minky X


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks for your input @tamzing @3Minions, there is so much conflicting evidence out there on coffee drinking while TTC. I am cutting to one and a half cups right now, I dont know if anyone at the office would enjoy my company if I went cold turkey! Lol. Funny when I was pregnant with both of my children I couldn't stand the smell of coffee, almost the minute I found out. I am hoping for the same if we are blessed with a new little one soon. Thanks for the welcome at Minky! I can't believe how much more positive after chatting with you ladies, makes you feel less alone in this. I bought an OPK today and should be able to start testing this Friday! Even seeing that smiley face in the window makes me excited!


----------



## tamzing

Haha! I'm the same NatalieK...I don't think anyone would want to be around me without some sort of coffee-infusion in the morning. Not so much that I'd be irritable..but I'm so sleepy and zombie like until I have my first cup. 

I know what you mean about the positivity here, it's AWESOME! Even with the positive ovulation test I'm not holding my breath for a BFP this month (just trying to be a realist, :)) but am actually still kind of excited to see AF when she comes -- at least I know everything's back to normal and start fresh next cycle.


----------



## Nataliek

I know what you mean @Tamzing, I was so happy to get my cycle back to normal after the miscarriage. I am a realist too, I try not to get overly excited so I don't get overly disappointed. Still, sending positive thoughts and I am sure you will get a BFP soon enough :)


----------



## Smiler79

Hi Minky

I am sure if you contact your local epu when you fall pregnant again and tell them you have had two previous miscarriages and you are anxious then i am sure they will offer you an early scan.

I found my loal epu were not very good when i had my first miscarriage four yrs ago. but this time they were amazing and very kind and supportive

How is everyone feeling today? I am feeling much more positive than i did the other day when my 12 week scan appt letter arrived. I have got my opk's ready and waiting. I Am now cd 4 so in a weekd time i can start testing. I am so desparate to get my bfp before chrismas xx


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi All, may I join?I am 28 and had 2 mcs one in 2008 and one in dec 2012.And no luck since then.I am really struggling with my long ttc.I badly need support from all you lovely ladies.I had IUI last week and today is 6DPO for me.
Hoping for BFP soon.

All the best to all you ladies.And I know we all will get our rainbows soon.We deserve to be mothers :)


----------



## Kel30

Hi Everyone, 

Your such a great support to each other!

Welcome ttcmoon, Sorry to hear about both your losses and your struggle to conceive again. I think they say average time is 1 year to conceive so don't be too hard on yourself. It took my friend who is 29, 9 months to conceive. She is now 14 weeks pregnant and I know at the time she thought it was never going to happen but it does. 
Are you taking preconception vitamins?

kel x


----------



## Nataliek

Hi TTCmoon,

I am so sorry to hear about your struggles with TTC, I can only imagine how incredibly frustrated you must be. I am only one month of TTC and I am anxious and being overly cautious about everything. I hope and pray you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## Nataliek

Hi @Kel30,

I just had a question for you re:TTC time. Is a year the average length of time it takes to get pregnant in general or after a miscarriage? I really need to relax, I am ready to start using my OPK so I think that's why im consumed with everything.


----------



## Kel30

Hi @nat, 

1 year is average in general but u must remember that it is different for everyone. I got bfp after 1 af, so it's defiantly not the same for everyone. I have friends that took up to 1 year and others that got but within a few months. 
Everyone is different Hun. The avg is just a pointer. 
Obviously if you BD around ovulation u have a higher chance of bfp. Best of luck. Don't stress it, it will happen. 

Kel x


----------



## Nataliek

Hi @Kel, I got a BFP on our first try last year that resulted in a miscarriage but I am hanging onto hope we get lucky again but I don't know. I am going to just try and be positive as I can!


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi again,

Nataliek and TTCMoon - it took me a year to conceive each of my children, but I had happy healthy pregnancies with both. Conversely, last time I conceived the first month trying, although that pregnancy was unfortunately lost. I think that trying not to be too anxious definitely helps, but is hard in practice, I know. If you are worried, try charting and get an idea of your cycle. Between my two children, I had an early loss. When I started charting after that, I realised my luteal phase was short, which may have led to the early MC and also may have explained the difficulties we were having conceiving. This was a hormonal problem and I sorted it out quickly that time by seeing an acupuncturist specialising in fertility issues and by taking soya isoflavones to boost my chances of conceiving (there are threads relating to this on the forum). I conceived extremely quickly after that with my DD! 

I have decided this time to TTC after my AF without using these extras, but to look into them again if I have difficulties this month. Keep these options in mind if it doesn't happen for you as soon as you'd like. Mainly, I don't want to get too hung up about the TTC journey yet and will try to relax. I will chart and use OPKs though, as knowledge is definitely power. The natural boost to fertility from a recent MC may hopefully be enough for me and for you too. Good luck!

I have been feeling quite emotional and short-tempered today and was wondering earlier why I was feeling so tetchy. It slowly dawned on me that this may be a sign of PMT and that AF is coming soon. Oh, I do hope so!

Minky


----------



## Nataliek

@Minky, I completely agree. I don't want to fear the process of TTC and having another miscarriage, I am going to try and relax and be excited about the possibilities. I am really a nightmare when I get PMS, very similar to what I am like without my morning coffee!! Lol


----------



## amanda111308

Any promising signs or bfps ladies?? I thought I was getting my AF the other day BuT it is very close I just know it! I am all bloated and breaking out!! So excited to start a new fresh cycle!!


----------



## tamzing

Haven't tested yet. Based on ovulation AF should be coming anytime...I think? [I'm gearing myself up for AF's visit as I want to be realistic, and not set myself up for disappointment!] Would be so awesome to get a BFP already though... I'm not going to test until sometime next week though, at least.

Even with AF's visit it will mean a new cycle and new beginning, and that's OK too. :)


----------



## ttcmoon

Thanks Kel and Natalie - I am taking injectibles,tamoxifen (similar to clomid) and many other medicines.

Minky- Thanks for those kind words and support.I know getting less anxious helps.But 2 losses and almost 3yrs of TTC with loads of medicines,IUI's without any success made me to look back.It is too hard to relax when you spend so much.My doctor gave me progesterone,ecosprin (aspirin),vitamins,estrogen,Homocheck(for homocysteine level) and anything possible.We did B2B IUI's this time.So I am at least sure that I am trying my best.
TTC appears like 2nd job to me.So much of time money and effort.I do a 10hr/day job so its pretty hard.

Amanda - All the best for the fresh cycle.New cycle new hope :) 

Tamzing - I would test as AF date is approaching.Keep us updated.

Thanks to all for being a support!I needed it much.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Morning ladies & welcome to the new ladies. 
Well my AF is coming to a stop from the looks of things am due to O a week on Monday-Wednesday. Am currently charting & on cm watch my plan is to be every other day during my fertile patch. I am excited & hopeful that this will work but like the a lot if u it took us almost 10 months to get our last BFP which ended in mc x


----------



## ttcmoon

Bumblebee24 - I know what you mean dear.It took me 1.5yrs to conceive a baby and then it ended in blighted ovum.Now I am struggling for 10months to get pg again.But no luck.
I am so sorry for your loss.They say you are more fertile after MC.Though I never experience it myself.But it may happened.Happened to so many girls like us.So new cycle is a new hope for you.Keep your hopes up.I pray this to be your lucky cycle.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Had a mini melt down 2day don't no if it hormones or wat but I totally freaked out about ttc. It was the thought of how close we finally where but yet how far away we really where, how long it took to first get BFP, the 4 days in hospital of not knowing, the possibility of going through it & that was it freak out. I even thought that I don't think I could do it all again :(. 
So sorry ladies to bring this positive thread to such a low level but I didn't no wat to do. My fella kinda made me feel like a spoilt brat when I came in crying. In a sense that he described not having a baby as I can't have everything. I am not by any means a needy person or a materialistic person so unsure why he said it. My hubby was so supportive through it all so I wonder if he's just had enough of it too & reacted like that ?


----------



## Espero

Bumblebee24 said:


> Had a mini melt down 2day don't no if it hormones or wat but I totally freaked out about ttc. It was the thought of how close we finally where but yet how far away we really where, how long it took to first get BFP, the 4 days in hospital of not knowing, the possibility of going through it & that was it freak out. I even thought that I don't think I could do it all again :(.
> So sorry ladies to bring this positive thread to such a low level but I didn't no wat to do. My fella kinda made me feel like a spoilt brat when I came in crying. In a sense that he described not having a baby as I can't have everything. I am not by any means a needy person or a materialistic person so unsure why he said it. My hubby was so supportive through it all so I wonder if he's just had enough of it too & reacted like that ?

 Oh honey. :hugs:

I'm sure he didn't mean to make you feel that way. I know I constantly forget that my hubs went through just as hard a time during our losses as I did - we had a few seriously horrible rows before I figured that out. :( 

If I was you (and feel free to ask me to bugger off at any point) I would try gently broaching the subject again and explaining how that made you feel. He might not be aware.

And again, coz there's never enough hugs. :hugs::flower::kiss:


----------



## minkysouth1

Amanda and Tamzing - fingers crossed for your AFs to come soon. [-o&lt; I'm also still waiting and haven't had any more spotting. Sorry if TMI, but my spotting was accompanied by EWCM, so I'm now wondering if it was actually ovulation (kinda wishing I'd tested for that) and that the spotting was just leftover blood from the MC. I hope not! I don't wanna wait another 2 weeks for my AF. It really felt like I was ovulating a couple of weeks ago, but who knows how things go after an MC. :shrug:

TTCMoon. My heart goes out to you. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry to hear of all your troubles TTC. As you are feeling anxious, I would definitely recommend acupuncture as it helps you to relax as well as giving a hormonal boost. The old ways of dealing with health/fertility issues and the ancient knowledge they were built on have persisted through many generations for a reason. One more thing, I'm guessing your hubby takes conception supplements too. If morphology is an issue, they might give him a boost.

Bumblebee :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that you're feeling down. Don't be too angry at your LO's reaction - he must have felt really powerless during your recent MC (I know mine did!) and he's probably as scared as you about your TTC future as a result. He may also be worrying that he's the problem and that it's his fault it went wrong. Although you're upset now, please don't be too angry about his reaction. It's prob not that he doesn't want to try again, but that he's terrified about what might happen (like you) and wants to know that you two as a team will be strong whatever happens. You do have a really good chance of making a rainbow baby though. And you won't always feel this low. We all have bad times, which make the positive times more special. XXX:hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

One more thing for TTCMoon,

My friend's husband is Indian and his sister spent nearly 4 years trying to conceive and was giving up hope, but now is in the later stages of a healthy pregnancy. She actually gave up work in the end to focus on TTC! Miracles happen. I have everything crossed for you and I'm taking you into my heart and praying for you now. XXX


----------



## amanda111308

Ok so I started leaking colostrum tonight... No AF yet but I stopped breast feeding my son in February gone... Wtf?? I hope it's just my hormones shifting and getting ready for AF!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

@amanda how very strange Hun, I am not sure wat this would mean I can only think like u said its probably hormones (little buggers). Mine have sure been all over the place. 

I have been well & truly cheered up. Me my mum & my sister went wedding dress shopping today, wasn't in the mood at all. An getting married April 2015 & I found the one whoop whoop, I never thought I wud. Champagne, a little tear & everything u really do no when it's the one. 
Hope everyone's ok & havin a good weekend am just about to chill, baths running & about to put a face mask on heaven xx


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm sorry I was MIA lol. My man came home yesterday after working outta town all week so I wanted to spend as much time with as possible! Sucks AF is here and we didn't get to dtd lol so I can't wait for next weekend. I work 16 hours tomorrow so by the time I get home he's in bed :( we ended up going to a bar tonight and had a good time!

Bumblebee that's awesome you found your dress! I found mine in May and I'm in love with it! I can't wait to have it paid off lol. We adjusted our guest list for the 2nd time today. I bought the save the dates and they're adorable! I'll probably send those out in January hopefully.


----------



## amanda111308

The leaking only lasted that one day so I do think it was just a wacky hormone moment. My hubby came home yesterday just before I had to go to work. We haven't seen each other in 2 weeks!! My little boy was SO happy to see his daddy. Today we are having a family day!! Have a great rest of your weekend ladies!!

Please pray for me, I want my AF to hurry up and get here!! I want to start a fresh new cycle!!! Arrg!!


----------



## ttcmoon

minkysouth1 said:


> One more thing for TTCMoon,
> 
> My friend's husband is Indian and his sister spent nearly 4 years trying to conceive and was giving up hope, but now is in the later stages of a healthy pregnancy. She actually gave up work in the end to focus on TTC! Miracles happen. I have everything crossed for you and I'm taking you into my heart and praying for you now. XXX

Thanks so kind of you dear.I hope the miracles happens soon for me.Thanks a lot for your support and suggestions.Accupunture is definitely worth trying.But we both work 10hrs a day so days are stessful.Not sure when to go for it.But I guess it would help to control the stress as well.
Thanks again for sharing this story and boosting my hope.


----------



## ttcmoon

amanda111308 said:


> The leaking only lasted that one day so I do think it was just a wacky hormone moment. My hubby came home yesterday just before I had to go to work. We haven't seen each other in 2 weeks!! My little boy was SO happy to see his daddy. Today we are having a family day!! Have a great rest of your weekend ladies!!
> 
> Please pray for me, I want my AF to hurry up and get here!! I want to start a fresh new cycle!!! Arrg!!

Amanda's AF come soon.You have given her loads of trouble and waiting.come soon :)


----------



## amanda111308

Aww thanks ttcmoon out bfps are just around the corner!!


----------



## florence_

hi ladies please may I join this post? im newly married ttc since june, married in july, bfp end of august natural miscarriage September, had a period beginning of this month (9th oct) im currently on cycle day 12, no ewcm, no positive opk, do you think ive not ovulated yet (usually have 28day cycle) but as this is first proper cycle post miscarriage I don't know if my length may have changed? I bd'd 3 days ago, today, do you girls think I should do sperm meets egg method and do everyother day Bd'ing until I get +opk, then do it everyday until its finished, very confused and anxious x


----------



## DaniBethBee

May I join as well? I'm brave enough to hope as of a few days ago after my MC two months ago. It was natural, my darling angel left me quietly. The first cycle post MC was 5 days longer than my usual clockwork cycles. The second was dead on 28 days, which was the good news I needed. YAY US! it will happen for us. It will. IT WILL!


----------



## ttcmoon

DaniBethBee - FX'd for you.I hope you get what you deserve soon.

DaniBethBee - Welcome to this thread.Wish you all the best for your journey.May this be your month.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies, amd welcome to the new ladies. It is really good to have other ladies goimg through same anxieties and feelings to talk to.

My first Af after miscarriage finished yesterday so I am all excited to start trying again!!!!! I have my opk's all ready to go! I am trying to feel really positove that this is going ot be a good month and will start with me getting offered the job i have got an interview for tomrrow. I then start ovulation testing on thursday as that will be cd11 and that is what the test instructions suggest as i am not sure on my cycle length yet. This IS going to be a good week and month!!!!!!1

How is everyone else doing at the start of a new week ?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcmoon

Smiler79 - Best of luck for your job interview.What is your job profile?
I hope this is your month in all aspects.Miscarriage is painful.Only people who went through this can understand the pain of it!I am so sorry for your loss.But new cycle brings new hope.
Are you going to try right away?Or giving mind and body sometime to recover.They say ladies are more fertile after miscarriage.So FX'd for you.


----------



## 3Minions

Smiler, good luck!!!


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you ladies.

I am going for job as a team leader for a saturday club for disabled children. I have been the job for the last five years anyway but the funding ran out but my old company did not tender for the new funding so i am having to be interviewed by the new providers


I am going to start ttc straight away. This is my second miscarriage in 4 yrs (first one will be four yrs on 28th this month). I am very lucky to have my rainbow baby Imogen but it took me 6 months to conceive her after my first mscarriage so dont want to hang about;-)

I didnt do any opk's or anything olike that after the miscarriage last time so hoping that by testing this time things might happen quicker this time xxxxx

will keeo you posted about the job as i will find out on wednesday xxxx


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone,

Welcome to DaniBethBee and Florence. I really hope this is your month.:dust:

Smiler - good luck with the interview and with TTC this month. It's great that you're finally able to focus on the future now that AF is out the way.

Still no sign of my AF. :nope: Hoping it comes soon. How many weeks did you girls all have to wait? It'll be 4 weeks since my natural miscarriage tomorrow, so I'm hoping it won't be too long now.

Bumblebee - so glad you got your dress. I was buzzing for weeks once I'd sorted mine. What a lovely thing to focus on right now!

Minky XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

Amanda - I'm thinking of you and have my fingers crossed for your AF. We're both playing the waiting game right now. I think the leaking was just hormones messing you around, the wee devils! XXX


----------



## amanda111308

Guess what?!?!?!?

I finally got my AF today!!! YAY for cd1!!!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

My first AF after my D&C was 27 days. This one was 26. Mine finished up today. Hubby comes home again Friday night and my period app claims I'll ovulate Monday. Not sure what were doing tho. I'm on the fence lol. I would rather wait til after out wedding to start trying but we both been in parent mode since I was pregnant and we are both itching for a kid. We kinda just wanna go with the flow and see what happens. Ugh so complicated lol.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi Minky 

My AF returned exactly two weeks after my miscarriage bleeding stopped and lasted 7 days like my old cycle used to so taking that as a good sign!!

I was told anything between 2 and 6 weeks is normal to wait for AF to return after miscarriage. I hope you dont have to wait too much longer xxxx

Mel - I hope you come to a decision over the next few days that both you and hubby are happy and comfortable with. It is so hard making the decision to trya gain after a loss.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Got my interview in 1.5 hrs. Starting to feel nervous now! I know i can do this job with my eyes closed but i have never been brilliant in interviews and with everything that has been going on recently i am not 100 % myself yet so hope it doesnt affect how i come across in interview.

I will find out one way or another tomorrow so i will let you all know xxxx


----------



## Bumblebee24

@amanda whoopy, i no if felt like forever hun but thank goodness your body is on its way back to creating that rainbow baby :flower: xx

@smiler good luck hun got my fingers and toes crossed for you.xx

@Minky thanks hun, it was an amazing feeling. FX that your AF isnt too far away now huni xx

Given my small panick of ttc last weekend, it has been quite a good month for me. 

Got my wedding dress, picked my wedding ring yesterday. I had had my eye on it for some time but then notice yesterday it was half price. 
We have also saved up enough money to buy oursleves a new kitchen, its getting fitted 16th November.

One last little cherry on top would go down a treat & you ladies no what am talking about. Fell so much better now about things, defo think it was my hormones just came the wrong way round. Any how my chart is looking good, no sign of EWCM yet but we got down to BD last night just incase as some of my apps say I might just be fertile. I think its going to be next week to be honest so we are going to do every other day from Sunday FX :thumbup:


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Ladies, 

So sorry I haven't posted, I am an events manager and last week leading up to a huge weekend event left me no time to think! Working all weekend I came down with a flu, just recovering now. All of this stress and getting sick has convinced me I am out this month. I got my positive OPK yesterday morning at 6 am, I can tell I am going to O today. We have been BD'ing like rabbits, the only day we can't is today because my hubby is a firefighter and is on shift for the next 24 hours. We did last night, the day before, and the day before that! I am bummed timing is off and we can't today, I am already of the mindset that I am out. Am I being neurotic??? lol. Sorry, just woke up a little disappointed we can't today to maximize our chances. How is everyone feeling? I haven't had a chance to look, any BFP's??? N


----------



## tamzing

well, I bit the bullet and tested on Saturday.... couldn't resist. Negative. Based on positive ovulation test I think I was ovulating October 4th-ish, so I am expecting AF anytime now (or a BFP..but I'm not going to get too hopeful!)

Mid last week I was feeling bloating and a bit crampy, thought it was AF's impending arrival but so far, no show. I'm feeling very zen about all of it right now. (haha!) If AF is still not here by next week, I'll test again, otherwise I'm just going to assume my body's being stubborn. 

Once I do get AF it will be nice to be officially cycle day 1. I'm not going to do any further ovulation testing for the next few cycles at least, I want to take a laid back approach and not worry too much about it. :)


----------



## Nataliek

I am really going to try hard and relax too. I caught myself getting stressed today because we couldn't BD when my husband went to work. We just need to do the best we can!! Hang in there Tamzing!!


----------



## DaniBethBee

minkysouth1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Welcome to DaniBethBee and Florence. I really hope this is your month.:dust:
> 
> Smiler - good luck with the interview and with TTC this month. It's great that you're finally able to focus on the future now that AF is out the way.
> 
> Still no sign of my AF. :nope: Hoping it comes soon. How many weeks did you girls all have to wait? It'll be 4 weeks since my natural miscarriage tomorrow, so I'm hoping it won't be too long now.
> 
> Bumblebee - so glad you got your dress. I was buzzing for weeks once I'd sorted mine. What a lovely thing to focus on right now!
> 
> Minky XXX

Minkysouth- it took about five weeks to get my period after my natural miscarriage. I actually found that to be about as stressful as the actual miscarriage because the wound was so fresh in my heart and I needed to know then more than ever that I wasn't broken. By the second cycle everything had gone right again and my cycle returned to the familiar 28 days. I hope it's the same for you. 

We just started back up again, although I have no idea when I actually ovulate and if I don't get pregnant this time I'm seriously considering OPK.

Nataliek - I know exactly how you feel, only I get mad at DH, too, for not understanding just how badly I want this and failing to make it a priority. It's a mess all around.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi @danibethbee, it's a very difficult situation. I was actually annoyed yesterday morning that my husband didn't call in sick, I felt awful for feeling that way. It's just not how I want this process to go. I hope that you get your wish soon. I am one day post O but not holding out much hope this cycle because of my flu and stress.


----------



## amanda111308

I am kind of happy AF is happening this week of all weeks. Very stressful at work and I would not want to be ttc while doing lots if heavy lifting and the like. I will count my blessings no matter how small and silly they may seem. When AF showed up it felt like closure to the miscarriage. I had a little cry but I am finding myself stronger now for waiting a cycle before ttc fully again. In hindsight I am glad I didn't fall pregnant straight after the MC. For me my first post MC AF was 5 weeks and 6 days after my MC bleeding started. Very happy to "just" make what doctors call the most common range after MC. Fingers crossed and praying for the rest of you ladies!! 

Strong positivity towards year end BFPs for everyone!!! Baby dust!!


----------



## Nataliek

I am pretty sure I have bacterial vaginosis now, woke up this morning and could just tell. I have this recurring and the only thing that works for me is to use hydrogen peroxide and tea tree oil as a douche on a daily basis. Sorry if it's TMI! I can't use it since we've been TTC and not sure how to treat it now. The antibiotics from the doctor are awful on the stomach and they don't work for me. Has anyone else had the the same thing?


----------



## Bumblebee24

@danibethbee am struggling to keep relaxed too. Its all i think about when my mind isnt occupied with work etc. I am a worrier though so that doesn&#8217;t help, sometimes I find myself worrying when I have nothing to worry about oupps.

Advice please ladies sorry tmi warning, as u know we BD on Monday, yesterday I thought I had some ewcm but thought it was too early & put it down to seminal fluid. Today in the afternoon however I wiped and i saw a small amount of ewcm, surely it can&#8217;t still be seminal fluid, maybe my body is preparing?
My plan was to bd every other day from Friday this week but do you think we should just start BD every other day from now until next week? My hubby isn&#8217;t a massive fan of planned bd, think that&#8217;s why it took so long last time but he has a slightly more focused out look now.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi @bumblebee24, sorry I missed the previous thread, what cycle day are you on?


----------



## Bumblebee24

@Nataliek Hey huni, am currently on cd11. Had a mmc, d&c on 12th sep & first AF after that 31 days later xx


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Rahma said:


> I had my induction on October 15th. My husband and I are going to start trying again in December. Right now I'm waiting for the bleeding to stop and we're both focusing on being healthy. The wait is so hard, but I'm hoping the time will pass quickly.

So sorry for ur loss Rahma it's still so soon after ur loss. We're all here Hun & we have all been through it. I have found that ull defiantly have good & bad days big hug xx do wats rite for u & ur husband xx


----------



## Nataliek

So very sorry for your loss Rahma, I hope you find some peace and comfort with each other.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mel28nicole

So my fiancé and I were talking and I think we are gonna start trying. He kinda made me feel childish about wanting to wait after te wedding because I wanna drink which is really selfish of me especially since we both wanna try again soon. My period app says I ovulate Monday so we will be getting in this weekend when he comes home lol


----------



## amanda111308

I want a November bfp soooo bad... Cd4 and already looking forward to the bd!! Hahaha I hope that a month from now I will be swooning over a bfp and of course a happy dance lol


----------



## Smiler79

I know that feeling Amanda. The need for a BFP this month is so strong for me. FIngers crossed for us all xxx

I am CD12 so started my ovulation tests yesterday!! Hoping i dont ovulate monday as hubby is away over night for work. I guess even if i do as lond as we bd sundat and tuesday i might still get lucky.

Do people mind me asking how aften they bd at different times in their cycle or do you ll just doing it when the urge arises ;-)


----------



## Bumblebee24

@smiler am currenty CD13, i have no idea when to BD really, as my apps i have tell me i am ovulating at different dates. I too like u & @amanda want to get me BFP in November FX ladies i so hope all or at least some of us get it :flower:

We have so far been bd on Monday & Wednesday. A little early i no but one app said i could quite possible be fertile, don&#8217;t think i am thought as my normal O cd is around CD17-20.

I really don&#8217;t want to put to much pressure on Hubby but ideally I would like to BD again tonight & every other day for the next week. I have tried to talk to him about it but he stresses out & says he doesn&#8217;t want to plan in when we BD, as it happens when it happens LOL. I can see his point completely but I just don&#8217;t want to miss the big O. 
According to my apps I should be ovulation either Sunday 27th or Tuesday 29th but one app says Monday 4th November. This is why am confused and just don&#8217;t know what to do. Am not doing OPK as they never really work I drink too much water and my urine is very diluted. Just temping & trying to keep an eye on EWCM but can sometimes be confused with seminal fluid. Who knew ttc was so hard ay. Like amanda any advice on when to BD or when ur BDing would be great.:winkwink:

We spend most of our lives being so carful and trying to prevent it :laugh2: then when we want it to happen :dohh:


----------



## minkysouth1

Rahma, I want to send you the biggest hugs I have! :hugs::hugs::hugs: You have been through more than any woman should bear. I'm glad you came here to find friends though. We'll support you sweetie! I have also lost two babies and find comfort in the thought that they're together. I found a song on YouTube that is enormously helpful - so much in fact that I sing it when I'm alone to make me feels strong. By singing it, I feel like I'm letting my babies know that I won't forget them, even as I move forward to conceive my rainbow baby. It might help you while you're waiting to TTC, because those babies we have lost are so precious and are worth remembering. It's called "Where did you go? (A song about miscarriage)" by Kim Yarson.


----------



## minkysouth1

Mel - just try now. Don't worry about drinking on your wedding day cos it's the biggest buzz in the world anyway and you don't need anything more. Trust me! On my wedding day, people bought me drinks, but I didn't have time to have them because I was too busy dancing and talking and enjoying. I think some of the teenagers at the wedding furtively spirited them away. I wasn't pregnant or trying, so thought I'd drink, but I'm pretty sure I only had one glass of champagne all day. And I like my wine when the time is right!

Amanda - I'm catching up. :happydance: CD1 today, cos the:witch: arrived 6 days shy of Halloween! Let's broom-ride towards the Rainbow!


----------



## florence_

Totally agree with minkysouth! Ive just got married and aimed to get drunk on the night but i was having too much fun wanted to b alert and take it all in and remember every detail and i do, so many of my friends ended up cryin, feelin ill, forgettin things etc plus u wont bd on ur wedding night if ur too drunk!! Xxi say go for it live for the moment xx


----------



## amanda111308

minkysouth1 said:


> Mel - just try now. Don't worry about drinking on your wedding day cos it's the biggest buzz in the world anyway and you don't need anything more. Trust me! On my wedding day, people bought me drinks, but I didn't have time to have them because I was too busy dancing and talking and enjoying. I think some of the teenagers at the wedding furtively spirited them away. I wasn't pregnant or trying, so thought I'd drink, but I'm pretty sure I only had one glass of champagne all day. And I like my wine when the time is right!
> 
> Amanda - I'm catching up. :happydance: CD1 today, cos the:witch: arrived 6 days shy of Halloween! Let's broom-ride towards the Rainbow!

Heck yeah!! I am with you the whole way!!! My bleeding stopped today!! Yay!! Soo time for baby dancing!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to update you I tested today and got BFN.This time we did back to back IUI's but no success again.I wanted to get pregnant before my due date (my 2nd mc was in dec last yr).But seems like its just not happening.I wonder whether I would be able to concieve before Dec even!
Don't know why it is not happening.Recurrent MC's along with infertility just taking my life away.I can't help but to think over same matter and cry.Last month I had 4 follicles and 3 this time, linin of 1cm.Looks like its my fate :( 
Sorry for the vent dears.A very selfish post.Thanks for being there when I need most.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## ttcmoon

Thanks a lot Rahma...I really needed this support.Means a lot to me :)


----------



## ttcmoon

amanda - Glad to know know about AF.I hope this is your lucky month.

Minky - Ready for a new cycle!!!Must be excited.Are you trying naturally.

Rahma - I am so sorry for your loss dear.I hope the time passes soon and you get back to ttc again.Your 2014 rainbow must be looking at you from up above and waiting to get into your womb!Good and bad times are just part of our lives.Be strong as you already are.We all are with you anytime you need us.

Bumblee - How are you doing dear?


----------



## Bumblebee24

@ttcmoon no need to apologise huni. We all have those days, that why thus groups here for support through the good & the bad. An not doing to bad trying not to build up too much hope for my BFP me t month as I feel it won't hurt as bad wen 2nd AF arrives but I so want it so much. Massive hug ttcmoon 

Hope the rest of u ladies are doing ok xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Finally got to see my man Friday need. DTD that night and Saturday. My app says I'm ovulating today. May try to get it in again before he heads out tomorrow morning at 2:30am. Seems like our chances are good this time :) I'm hoping to surprise him with a positive in two weeks. I'm trying not to test early but right now I'm aiming for Nov 8th to test. Next AF is due Nov 12 so we'll see!

Wishing all you ladies luck!


----------



## 3Minions

Rahma, sorry for your loss. I was 14 or 16 weeks ( found out at 17w). I had a D&C on the 17 th or 18 th of September. My OPKs and hpts were all neg by 10 days later. I spotted for the first few days after the procedure. We ttced, I ovulated 3w later, but I had NO cm. My first AF started on Tuesday and things are, uh, not normal, lol. My body obviously wasn't ready


----------



## Bumblebee24

@mel I can't believe how close mine & ur cycles are huni here's hoping :flower: from the sounds if it quite abit if bd went down for u two this weekend whoopy 
My AF is due 13th November I have 31-34 day cycles so am gonna hold out testing till after a possible 34 day cycle. X

@3minors wat do u mean by not normal. Hope u ok huni & u don't mind me asking please don't feel obliged to say X

@amanda wats ur plan for trying this month or u going to go with the flow X


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mel28nicole

@bumblebee my cycles are usually 26-28 days. Before I got on birth control, it was like 21 days it was horrible! Since my D&C it has been 27 days then 26 days. I kinda wanna test a few days early but I'm too nervous! Hubby is really hoping it happens this time.


----------



## 3Minions

Rahma, I'm not a doctor so I have no idea, but I have 3 kids (and didn't bf) and got AF 4 or 5 weeks after each of them was born. I'm willing to bet that she'll show her face in the next 6 weeks.

Bumblebee, of course I don't mind! I just figured it's probably TMI - sorry everyone... Stop reading now! I had 2 days of super bright pink blood, 3 days of hardly any bleeding with occasional giant clots, and today is starting to be back to normal - just a heavy period with everything coming out the colour I expect. Thus my "not normal." Aren't you glad you asked?


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Bumblebee24

@3minions arhh i see, yes very glad :winkwink: To be honest mine started off very straigh like you it started light pink but on for one day second day brown spotting 3rd day which i now class as my cd1 full blown heavy AF. Its hardly surprising given what our bodies have been through. Hopefully though hun ur on the road to recovery now given that today looks like ur CD1 & AF has finally showed up properly. Good Luck for next month. I so hope we get another BFP given how great our thread started off

In fact @Kel30 if ur still visiting hun would be lovely to hear how your getting on

@Rahma Here here so much flipping waiting :hugs:

Am still not sure if i have O yet cant really tell, havent had alot of EWCM yet. My chart hasnt yet showed an increase in tempter but this is the first time i have ever charted. Does anyone else chart.


----------



## 3Minions

Rahma, mine just popped right out. But I don't think there's a normal after a m/c... 
Bumblebee, I don't chart but I do use opks. We're actively preventing this month because DH will be out of the country at the end of July/beginning of August, but game on after that! Here's hoping for an early Christmas present... Have a great day!


----------



## Bumblebee24

@3minors thats another thing I hate about TTC the what ifs The what ifs that make you hold of on future plans as I might just be pregnant or I might just be giving birth. I dont know I might be the only one that does this. I kind of wish I didnt as it hurts all the more when it doesnt happen. 

I bought myself a little gift over the weekend its a blue lace agate & moonstone healing bracelet. Made me feel a little better about things, am not a huge believer but do like to keep an open mind.


----------



## florence_

bumblebee I totally agree we want to book a holiday but don't at the same time its so frustrating, then part of me thinks if I book it, it may coincide with a due date, so maybe ill do it anyway lol maybe it will help me x


----------



## 3Minions

I agree too Bumblebee. After DH gets back we're supposed to go on a road trip to the USA. He wants to go shopping. I figure if I'm too pregnant to travel there's lots of stuff we can do around home.


----------



## Kel30

Hello beautiful ladies, 

Sorry I haven't posted much but I do come on and read the posts every day and check in to see what stage of baby creation you are all at. Such an exciting time for everyone. 
I'm doing good. Trying to stay positive pre scan on Thursday. We've booked Thursday night away in a 5 * hotel and I want to be full of the joys going. We got the hotel stay as a gift from my dad so it's a real treat. 

I will let you all know how I get on and will be hoping to see some new BFP's over then next few weeks  

Kel


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hey Kel, how lovely to hear from you so glad ur doing well. Sounds like u have a well deserved mini break :winkwink:
Did u chart or use opk, what BD pattern if any did you stick too xx sorry for all the questions Hun xx


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies 

just spent the last few mins catching up on everyone. Looks like all our bodies are getting ready for us to have those BFP's over next few months.

I had a really bad day yesterday. It was 4 yrs ago yesterday that i had my first miscarriage and it owuld also have been my 12 week scan for the baby have just lost :-( talk about a double whammy.

I also havent heard about my job yet and the longer they take the more pessimistic i feel.

Sorry for venting but i know you ladies will understand. Hoping to feel a bit better today xxxx


----------



## Kel30

Morning, 

@bumblebee, I wish I had some magical routine to tell you about but I think I just got lucky. I did take Pregnacare conception for a month and had been taking Pregnacare pregnancy plus since June. 
We BD everyday. I didn't use opk. Just got an ovulation app on my phone and put in last af date and it have me a 4 or 5 day window. We didn't bd on the exact date it said I ov so I think I must have ov early or late. I've read so much that days your chances of getting bfp are better if u bd before ov rather then after. Sperm can last up to 5 days whereas egg may only survive 12-24 hours without being fertilised. 

Normally after bd, I'd get up straight away and use the bathroom. When trying for bfp I stayed put in bed. Oh joked about me holding his baby making soldiers to ransom lol. ( sorry for tmi)

Hope this is of some help. 
I studied psychology so I definately think there is a strong connection between brain and body. If your head is in the right place body will follow. 

Kel


----------



## Bumblebee24

@kel I so agree Hun with ur mind & body being linked. I no for sure my mind is being very, very silly but I just can't turn it off. I have just order myself a fertility yoga DVD in the hope it will help me relax. Am going to try & do meditation podcasts for relaxation every other day. Thank you huni xx


----------



## Smiler79

HI ladies

I was right to be pessimistic bbut not quite for the right reason. Finally heard about my job. They would have offered me the job but have pulled out of the project so there actually isnt a job for me now:-(

On a good note though according to my opk's i am ovulating and i have the pains to back that up so will be bd'ing tonight ;-)

How is everyone else tonight?


----------



## florence_

Smiler79 said:


> HI ladies
> 
> I was right to be pessimistic bbut not quite for the right reason. Finally heard about my job. They would have offered me the job but have pulled out of the project so there actually isnt a job for me now:-(
> 
> On a good note though according to my opk's i am ovulating and i have the pains to back that up so will be bd'ing tonight ;-)
> 
> How is everyone else tonight?

im a little let down tbh done everything right im 6dpo today and im getting very mild cramps like af is comin not due for 8 days, bit miffed!! xx


----------



## Kel30

@florence, 
Don't give up just yet. I had cramps 1 week before af was due. I always get cramps 1 week before af so I took it as a definite that I wasn't pregnant. Here I am 7 weeks on with what I hope is the stickiest of beans! 

Kel


----------



## Kel30

@smiler, sorry to hear about the job. Silver linings though in that it wasn't a reflection on you personally. It was out of your hands Hun. 

Kel


----------



## florence_

Kel30 said:


> @florence,
> Don't give up just yet. I had cramps 1 week before af was due. I always get cramps 1 week before af so I took it as a definite that I wasn't pregnant. Here I am 7 weeks on with what I hope is the stickiest of beans!
> 
> Kel

thankyou! I usually get cramps 1 week before af that's wat got me down with no real symptoms I was feeling this is just another regular month, hopefully no news is good news? xx


----------



## Kel30

Baby dust needed! 

Havin a bit of a meltdown. Have my scan tomorrow. Was soooo looking forward to it. As my symptoms were so strong it had me feeling very positive. This morning I started spotting though, followed by cramping. Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!

This feels all too familiar. Will try and stay as positive as possible but after 3 mc it's difficult. Will keep you ladies posted. Sorry to bring down the mood of the posts. Fx'd I can boost the mood again tomorrow with better news. 

Kel


----------



## mel28nicole

Praying everything is fine Kel! Stay positive!


----------



## Bumblebee24

@Kel Ohh sweetheart, my heart sank when I read your post. Remember what you said to me positive mind, positive body. Spotting in early pregnancy is very, very common we have just been told by everyone as soon as we see it PANIC. But this shouldn&#8217;t always be the case.

Would the spotting tie in with when your period should be as sometimes its your bodies way of adjusting to pregnancy. After all it is going through some crazy changes.

We are all here for you, keep talking and keep ur chin up I no its hard but you have the scan tomorrow so you will know more then. Are your symptoms still strong MASSIVE HUG :kiss:


----------



## florence_

oh kel fingers crossed for u try and stay calm and relax it may be stress for the scan or something, Fx and babydust xxx


----------



## lexieruth23

I hope everything is going well with everyone sticky baby dust to you all. I just wanted to give a huge thanks to everyone for just being here its helped me a lot finding this site and reading all of your posts this is such a tight knit circl. So ty


----------



## Kel30

Thank you, 

Your all so supportive. I share more with you guys then anyone else. 

Trying to kick head into positive mode. I'm a great one for dishing out the good advice but I'm the biggest worrier ha ha. I'm a brat! Symptoms have totally subsided. Nausea and bloating is gone. And boobs have been deflated with no tenderness. 
Minutes are like hours at the moment. Tick rock tick tock. 

Kel x


----------



## Nataliek

Oh @Kel I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! I am going through something similar today, I am going a little bit bonkers. I got my positive OPK (I love that smiley face lol) last Monday morning at 6 am, as soon as I got up. I should have ovulated anytime Monday or Tuesday I am guessing. This past Sunday, I started pink spotting, I thought maybe it was implantation but was only 7 DPO. Monday I had light spotting, very light pink. I had the same with my 6 year old, and 5 days later I got a BFP. Then yesterday morning, spotting turned to bright red and there were small drops when I went to the washroom (TMI sorry), my heart sank. I know bright red is not a good sign. Today, I am still spotting bright/brown. This is not my period, I am bang on every month and I am not due until next Monday. I am only using a light tampon and its not by any means soaking it. I have zero pregnancy symptoms, I feel like I have my usual pms cranky/emotional symptoms. It's way too early for a test, I have never gotten a BFP before my period is due. It's actually usually the day after. I am not sure what is going on, has anyone had anything similar? I have been consistently spotting since Sunday, not bleeding, just spotting. It seems to be a bit more in the morning when I wake up and use the washroom then the rest of the day it's sporatic. My period is always spotting the first day and then a nightmare the next day until the end of day two where it tapers off. I keep waiting to see a big flood but nothing. I have had mild cramping since Sunday as well. I am convinced this is implantation and something is going wrong during it . Anyone out there with any advice?


----------



## 3Minions

Natalie, when was your miscarriage? That sounds like the AF I just had - my first one after my D&C. After a few days of weird stuff my flow returned to regular....


----------



## florence_

hey girls having a stress don't know what to make of this, right here goes, im 7dpo my cm is wet and clear to lotion not sticky. ive never felt for my cervix before but found it quite easy so im assuming its low, its wet and soft I don't know if its open or closed, what do we think of this? I thought u dried up after Ov but ive been this same amount since Ov (confirmed with +opk) do we thnk this is good or bad arghhh still no symptoms, feeling full though if u get me, no quite bloated but full???


----------



## Nataliek

@3minions, my miscarriage was 13 months ago. I started spotting approx 7 days after I ovulated and I am not due for my period until next Monday. It is so weird, either this is implantation and I am miscarrying again, or something entirely different.

@Florence, my cervix goes all over the place, I know right after I O'd last week it sort of stayed mid point. Not a whole lot of CM, I only ever get that when I am PG. It could be a great sign!


----------



## 3Minions

Oh wow. That's nuts.


----------



## Nataliek

3Minions said:


> Oh wow. That's nuts.

I know, I know my body and this just isn't normal for me. I just have a feeling it's implantation going wrong. I will be spotting for 5 days total if I still am tomorrow. Im pretty down tonight.


----------



## 3Minions

I'm sorry Natalie. But you know it's not over until it's over. There's still hope....


----------



## Smiler79

SOunds like lots of us are having a hard time at the moment. Everyone is n my prayers and i am sending lots of baby dust.

When is te earliest you can expect to get pregnancy symptoms after ovulation if lucky enough to gave fallen pregnant?

I thnk i ovulated sunday/monday but have woken up feeling reallt nauseas this morning. I KNOW it is way to early to be getting symptoms even if i havebeen lucky enough to fall pregnant this cycle so am proably just about to come down with something but just wondered the earliest others have had symptoms in the past .

Kel what time is your scan today? xxxxx


----------



## Kel30

Ladies, beautiful ladies,

I come with some good news. Your baby dust worked. I won't go into all the details as I'm on my phone but wanted to let you all know my little sticky bean had a heart beat.
I couldn't be happier. Thank you all so much for your support, it really means a lot

A very happy mammy


----------



## florence_

Congrats kel so happy for u im trying yo catch some of ur baby dust that's floating around xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

@KEL whoopy thank goodness for that :happydance: H&H 9 months sweetie x

I think am out this month my chart has been all over the place and back to back BD every other night has taken it out of the both of us think am gonna give up now. Was ment to bd tonight & saturday but my CM doesnt look fertile & my temps just keep going down. Not looking good but hey hum. Heres to next month i supose :cry: x

@Nataliek i havent really got any advice hun but am keeping everything crossed for u that it does work out it it was a true BFP u saw x


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks for listening ladies, more spotting this morning and it's slightly more consistent. Period is not due until Monday, this is day 5 of bleeding/spotting. I am so down. I will be ok, I just need a few days to eat some chocolate lol. I tested this morning and it's too early and got a BFN, which I expected. 

@Kel30 that's amazing, so thrilled for you!! What a relief!!!

@bumblebee I know what you mean, it completely wears you out and can be so discouraging. You never know though, one of those little guys may be swimming around in there!

@smiler79 Only you know your body, I think anything is possible symptom wise. This whole TTC game is so tricky, you just never know what will happen.


----------



## 3Minions

Kel, what great news!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

I believe I ovulated Sunday as well. Had horrible heart burn yesterday and my back has been hurting the last 3 days. Upper back more than lower back. Hoping its positive signs!


----------



## florence_

now im confused I have horrendous heartburn today and im 8dpo, ive not tested so dnt know if im preg or not, my sister said u only get hearburn later in pregnancy but I believe I had It before I miscarried also! anyone shed some light?? xx


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls,

I feel like I've been awol a long time! I've actually tried to post twice in the last few days, but each time my DD (2) has woken up bawling mid-post, She's been poorly and cranky for a few days now, but hey ho. That's the way it goes with kids.

I would love to send individual messages to you all, but I'm so behind with everything, that I don't think I can today. My main message for you all "Keep believing!" and I want to send to you all :dust:

Kel :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm delighted for you and I'm so glad you've seen your wee bean's heartbeat. That news made my day!

Natalie - miscarriage does strange things to our bodies, so the irregularities in your bleeding may just be part of your body's readjustment and you may still have a sticky bean. Hang on in there - it ain't over till it's over.

Smiler, Bumblebee, Amanda, Mel and everyone else. I'm rooting for you all this cycle! 

I'm unsure what to do about TTC this month now. My hubby is in agony with his knee injury (op is in just under three weeks), so we'll realistically be less active this month though poss not completely inactive. Also I've realised that if I conceived now, it'd mess up the kids' holiday I booked while I was happily awaiting my little lost baby. Here I was thinking we'd be going away with a 4 1/2 month old, but now it could be that I will be giving birth at that time (beginning of August). That may be wishful thinking anyway, but what should I do? My AF started on the 25th and has just about finished (it was a little bit stop and start, like some of the AFs that you ladies have reported). Should we go for it anyway? Part of me says what will be, will be, but I'm not sure.

Minky XXX


----------



## Nataliek

@Minky I say go for it! You will just have one more little munchkin to bring along with you :) 

I guess because the miscarriage was so long ago, it wouldn't affect me anymore. I have been completely regular since last December 2012, I am in agony right now not know what on earth is going on with my body. Tomorrow will be day 6 of spotting/bleeding/mild cramping. It's halloween over here, I think I will rob some of my little boys chocolates and call it a night lol.


----------



## mel28nicole

It was raining here so we barely had any kids! When I was younger id go out in te freezing cold rain and snow to get free candy! Now I got about a box full of candy to myself lol!


----------



## LeahLou

Hey ladies!

My name is Leah! I'm excited to join you now that we're allowed to start TTC soon!
It's hard for other mommas to be that haven't had a loss to understand, so it'd be comforting to talk with ladies who know what it's like!

As soon as my levels are at 0, we can stop preventing, which should be like Tuesday :haha: They were at 37 on Monday! My period should be here any day now because I was on provera, which induces AF.

Hows the TTC road for y'all??


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

@Rahma and Leah, you are both so positive, it is so helpful chatting here with women like you. My second loss in a row was just confirmed yesterday, we are being referred to a fertility clinic to have things checked out. I feel much better knowing there is a plan in place, that we are being proactive about things. 

Am having a low key weekend, just going to relax :)


----------



## littlemissy1

Hi all, just returned from a lovely relaxing holiday and just want to get back to trying again! My AF must be due any day now, I caved and tested on an IC this afternoon which was stark white! Makes me feel better about the wine I consumed on holiday. We haven't been trying but definitely dtd on the day I ovulated. 

I'm going to read all the posts note and try to catch up, hello to Rahma and Leah x


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks so much Rhama, it really helps being here and having support from you ladies. I am feeling a lot better this afternoon after a good chat with my husband and a long nap! We are strong and brave for going through this and trying again. We will have our rainbow babies, I know we will!

I am so jealous of your getaway little missy! Mind you my husband and I had a mini break in Vegas about a month ago, feels like ages ago lol


----------



## amanda111308

A little off topic but if there is anyone on this board living in Alberta Canada how are you guys handling this insane snowfall!! Eeep!!! It is calling for 10-25cm between today and tomorrow!!

Back on topic as sick as me and my hubs are, we bd this morning and are so hopeful for a bfp before Christmas. It would turn around this lousy year for our family.

Keeping positive ladies!!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

Amanda, I'm watching the snow as we speak  It started about an hour ago. We have fired up the snowblower and I'm pretty sure we'll be using it in the morning. SO glad it waited until after Halloween though!


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi again,

Leah - welcome! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss but you'll find friends here to support you as you begin a new exciting journey.

Rahma - I love your upbeat posts. I've got everything crossed for you.

LittleMissy - I'm glad you had a relaxing holiday. Whether or not this was the month for you, your hols will help put you in the right place physically and mentally for the next step.

I'm still undecided about what to do this cycle. Somehow, I just feel that this isn't quite my time and that I'm not quite ready for it in my head (while my hubby probably isn't either, as he's focusing on his knee op and getting back to a life without pain). We might still try, but I feel my good time hasn't quite arrived yet. I usually trust my intuitions.

Strangely, today I had a bit of spotting. I'm on CD 9, but this is unusual for me. I never normally spot mid-cycle. It seems early for ovulation. Any ideas why that might have happened? Do any of you spot when you ovulate?

Minky XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

Thinking of you cold Canadians by the way! I have family in Vancouver, Calgary, Regina and Toronto, so know how harsh your winters can be. Keep safe! 

Minky XXX


----------



## Nataliek

minkysouth1 said:


> Thinking of you cold Canadians by the way! I have family in Vancouver, Calgary, Regina and Toronto, so know how harsh your winters can be. Keep safe!
> 
> Minky XXX

Hi Minky,

I always spot when I ovulate, it's how I know my cycle as well as I do. It's usually light to brown in colour. 

I am hoping we do not get any of that white stuff in Ontario for at least another month!! I am not ready for winter!


----------



## lexieruth23

Hello ladies its been a month today since my miscarriage and for the last about 5 days I've been having symptoms again. My nips started hurting and my hips have been hurting since yesterday and that was a huge thing during my first pregnancy they hurt just like this. 

So what is the "proper" way to ttc. I see everyone counting their cycles and talking about dpo and everything I need some help please ladies what are your guys advice.?


----------



## LeahLou

So AF still hasn't shown up.... Ugh.. Come on already! I'm ready to get this show on the road!

Hey lexie! So sorry for your losses. I'm sure someone else will be able to explain better as I'm still getting the hang of all of it. But basically you track your cycle so you know when you ovulate. After you ovulate you count the days past to know when you expect AF/when to test (dpo)!


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Girls, I am so sorry to dump this on you but I am just having such a hard time during this second loss. I just can't believe it's happening, again. I am so upset, what if I can't have anymore children? I am day 9 of bleeding and I just want it to stop. I keep having these weird dreams that I am pregnant. I don't know why I woke up this morning completely down.


----------



## Smiler79

Oh Natalie I really feel for you. I know there isn't much anyone can say to take away the sadness and the pain but we are all here for you.

My recent miscarriage was my second loss although there was a four year gap and a rainbow inbetween. I have the same fear as you though. I think I accepted the first miscarriage as just one of those things ( even though it was devastatibg) as I know it is very common to just have one miscarriage. However now I have had a second 1 I am more worried that there might be something wrong with me.

Let's just keep hoping and being positive that our rainbow babies are waiting for us. I hope your bleeding stops soon so that you can start to heal emotionally and start to try and look forward again x X X X


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Smiler, I feel the same way. The first one was extremely difficult but like you I was able to move forward with the hope that it would just only be a one time experience. Now this. I don't understand what is wrong and that's the hardest thing for me to accept. I think once the bleeding stops and we meet with the fertility specialist I will feel better, right now this is just so fresh, not to mention my hormones need to stabilize. 

I really appreciate the support, it helps so much just to write down my feelings. I am having an ultrasound tonight, just to make sure things are moving the way they should be. Follow up with my doctor on Friday afternoon, I hope to have some positive answers. Thanks for listening xo


----------



## frozenseas

Well, I don't know if I am welcome here for right now. 
But, in the beginning of August, I lost my first baby, my husband and I were devastated because we knew we were pregnant and were so excited and wanted the baby very much. We had estimated around 8 weeks, and that probably would have been right but I think it stopped developing soon after because the hgc levels were only around 4 or 5 weeks, when I tested it was a couple days before my missed period, about two or three weeks before the miscarriage. 
So right after the bleeding stopped we started trying again, and here in Nov. We are about 7 days late and feeling weird sensations, like itchy belly, shortness of breath, ovary (don't know a word to describe it, but it is a weird sensation in both ovaries, that comes and goes like it tingles a bit, but then it goes away), hardening stomach, grumpiness, fatigue, nausea, almost vomiting, and all the other symptoms I had before, this time there were the new ones, like the weird sensations, and the itchy belly. My cycles are like clockwork and generally come anywhere from the 30th-3rd of the month. Meaning like with September I had the period at the beginning of the month, lasted until about the fifth or sixth, October, I got my period around the 29-30th of September and it lasted until like around the 2nd or 3rd of October. This month a no-show. So I am really hopeful, but too scared to test yet.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi @frozenseas, of course you are welcome! I know what you mean about being afraid to test yet. It's almost like if you ignore it, you can't get disappointed. It sounds like you have symptoms, who knows, you may get a pleasant surprise. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Smiler79

HI Frozen - welcome and good luck for when you do decide to test

NAtalie- how did your scan go? I had t have a scan to confirm my miscarriage so i know how hard it is. As even though you know what they are going to say there is always that little bit of hope that they have got it wrong and everyhting is ok.

As for me. I think we bd'd at teh right time this month so i am now in the 2ww. If i go on my old cycle length on 30 days then AF is due next wed 13th. Think the next week is going to go so slowly. I am feeling slightly nauseas most mornigs and i am absolutely exhausted all the time buyt that could be to do with us all having colds and having our 2.5 yr old in bed with us most nights for the last week!!!!

I know i am probably imagining my symptoms as i want to be pregnant again so badly so guess iwill just have to wait it out for the next week !!!! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi all hope we're all keeping well.

@smiler am in the tww too, it's so hard every day seams like a week & like u I just want to be pregnant again so much. Not 100% sure when am going to test. My cycle are 31-33 so due between 14th - 16th. I don't feel any symptoms as such yet but implantation won't have taken place yet. FX for our BFP Hun 

Is anyone else due to test soon or noticing any symptoms xx


----------



## mel28nicole

I tested early on Friday and Monday and nothing! Still in the TWW so I don't know why I would test early lol. Testing again on Friday so fingers crossed!


----------



## lexieruth23

Well I've been having some slight syptoms and spotted for about 5 minutes yesterday morning and about 2 last night so im hoping for implantation so will probably test in a week but thinking about testing on friday just because I can't wait lol what do you guys think. Also I just miscarried 5 weeks ago


----------



## Bumblebee24

@mel how many dpo are u huni xx

@lexie ooo sound promising ekk FX


----------



## Nataliek

Smiler79 said:


> HI Frozen - welcome and good luck for when you do decide to test
> 
> NAtalie- how did your scan go? I had t have a scan to confirm my miscarriage so i know how hard it is. As even though you know what they are going to say there is always that little bit of hope that they have got it wrong and everyhting is ok.
> 
> As for me. I think we bd'd at teh right time this month so i am now in the 2ww. If i go on my old cycle length on 30 days then AF is due next wed 13th. Think the next week is going to go so slowly. I am feeling slightly nauseas most mornigs and i am absolutely exhausted all the time buyt that could be to do with us all having colds and having our 2.5 yr old in bed with us most nights for the last week!!!!
> 
> I know i am probably imagining my symptoms as i want to be pregnant again so badly so guess iwill just have to wait it out for the next week !!!! How is everyone else doing?

Hi Smiler, my scan was fine. They don't say anything of course, which means they found nothing. I am going back to my doctor this Friday afternoon to go over my bloodwork and scan results. I am feeling MUCH better today, which should be a good sign my hormones are stabilizing. I am hoping to get back in the game in the next couple of weeks. 

The 2WW is sooooo hard lol. I always try to distract myself but it doesn't matter what you do, it still drags on. The possiblities are exciting though! I am glad everyone seems to be in better spirits today!


----------



## mel28nicole

If I ovulated the 27th like I thought I did, I'm currently 9dpo. That's just going by my period app. Friday and Saturday will be 2 weeks since we dtd and my AF is due te 12th so we'll see!


----------



## Nataliek

mel28nicole said:


> If I ovulated the 27th like I thought I did, I'm currently 9dpo. That's just going by my period app. Friday and Saturday will be 2 weeks since we dtd and my AF is due te 12th so we'll see!

Oh my fingers are crossed for you @Mel28nicole!!!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi mel I think my af is due 13th so will be around same time as you. Going to try and hold of testing early but I am not very patient x X


----------



## mel28nicole

So I looked in the trash and I found the test from Monday and i SWEAR there is a line. I took another test just now to see, of course it's not FMU but I'm hoping there's something there so I can take a pic. Definitely doing my last one Friday morning to see if I get something!

I took apart the test so I could take a pic. On these test, the lines are suppose to be thick. You can see the outter sides on the line. I'm not seeing anything on the one I just took so I'll wait til the morning after it dries. 

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/null_zps85eee9e4.jpg

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/null_zps0449d9fd.jpg


----------



## Smiler79

You might be lucky Nicole but I think the manufacturer of most pregnancy tests tell you not to read them after 10 mins because of the risk of evaporation lines.

I really hope it is good news for you though x X


----------



## Bumblebee24

@mel28nicole i defo see a thin line to the far left but have to agree with Smiler. They do say not to go back and read the test after 10 or so minuets for the risk of getting a false positive. 
Keep your hopes u though hun only 24hrs ekk ill keep everything crossed for you.

Its really, really dragging this tww am already starting to feel a little worried about how ill react to a BFN or AF arriving, I just so want to be pregnant again.
There are two people in my life right now that are quite close to me and they are pregnant. One girl is due the week before I was and the other a week after. The thought of not being pregnant & seeing them have their babies when I was meant to be having mine is killing me. I keep getting the feeling that I have let people down by not being able to look after my unborn child. I just so want to be a mummy, I no my hubby would be a super dad. We are just so ready to be parents; we have so much love to give. PLEASE RAINBOW BABY STICKY BEAN, we need you in our lives xx

Wow sorry girls went off on one. Good luck ladies for this month surly one of us will get our rainbow baby this month.


----------



## ttcmoon

How you all are doing girls?I could not check this thread for sometime as I was away on last long weekend.Diwali was being celebrated here.
Today is CD9 for me.Went for scan and I have 5 follies around 11/12.They did not grow since CD7 scan.I got another injection today.I am kinda worried looks like my body responds in very slow way.How about others?
Nicole - All the best to you.I hope this is a BFP for you :)


----------



## Nataliek

Hi @bumblebee, I feel for you. Vent all you want, it's what we are here for. I know how agonizing the wait can be, no one can tell you to be patient because it's just not possible! I feel the same about seeing pregnant ladies, it seems like everywhere I turn someone is pregnant. How many DPO are you?


@TTCmoon, try and stay positive, I know that is hard. Especially when you don't know what's going on in your own body, very frustrating. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

@nataliek am 6dpo, it's a good job I was temping as I was 100% sure that I didn't O this month but I just Oed really late. No symptons to recall what so over but saying that I doubt implantation has happend yet if we did catch the egg. I got quite abit of cramping twinges etc day of & 1-2 days after O but that's it, think just O pain. I just have to stay so hopeful xx how's things with u Hun, I no ur having a pretty hard time too :flower:


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm gonna get a first response tonight and take it in the morning instead of these crappy tests lol. This is gonna be the longest day ever!


----------



## Nataliek

I know it is really hard to stay positive, it can be really agonizing. The good news is, you know you can get pregnant. Your body knows what to do and it's just a matter of time. I tend to obssess over every little detail, just knowing I have this support with everyone is comforting.

I am feeling MUCH better actually, my bleeding has just about stopped, a few more days and I should be ready to go! :)


----------



## LeahLou

Is it horrible of me to hate everyone else's bfps?? I'm so happy for them but I'm ready for it to be my turn and it stick. I'm so young and have had 4 losses. Seriously? It's just so painful. The whole process is taking forever! 

Sorry for the vent!


----------



## frozenseas

Nataliek said:


> Hi @frozenseas, of course you are welcome! I know what you mean about being afraid to test yet. It's almost like if you ignore it, you can't get disappointed. It sounds like you have symptoms, who knows, you may get a pleasant surprise. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!!

 Exactly, my mom told me to hold off, but I am not very patient. I still haven't seen af yet, so hoping for a baby, thinking of testing around the beginning of December, just depends on if I have a good feeling or a bad feeling, but right now trying to ignore it, though still trying to take precautions not to get hurt or be too stressed. Thank you! I will keep my fingers crossed for you and hope you get lots of sticky baby dust and get a healthy rainbow soon!


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm the same way Leah! I'm hoping I really do get a real positive tomorrow. Many people I know are getting pregnant without even trying or wanting kids right now and it's so frustrating. I try to be happy for them but it's rough. Our time is coming!


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Leahlou, it's not horrible, you're only human. You don't really hate it, you're just in pain. One of my close friends had 7 losses and is now about to have her baby boy in January, it will be your time. I know how painful and hard it is, I wish for no one to ever have to feel that pain. 

At Mel, you will have to share the news when you test tomorrow! I am excited for you!!!


----------



## Nataliek

@frozenseas, I know it's scary. Is December a bit too long to wait if you think you might me? I swear I have spent hundreds on tests lol


----------



## LeahLou

mel28nicole said:


> I'm the same way Leah! I'm hoping I really do get a real positive tomorrow. Many people I know are getting pregnant without even trying or wanting kids right now and it's so frustrating. I try to be happy for them but it's rough. Our time is coming!

I really hope you do get your :bfp: !! Update tomorrow! :)
Oh my word, it's SO frustrating! I currently know 7 friends with "surprise" babies and 4 friends that just had their babies. I'm happy for them but most don't know about how hard this year has been for us, so I just keep my distance.
It will! My hubby wants a whole team of kids, so we'll be trying for a while! :haha:


Thanks Natalie, I know I'm just having a sad morning and I'm usually much more positive about it!


----------



## mel28nicole

I got a 7 pack of cheapies on amazon for $12 which wasn't bad. I'm about to buy my first response and a 2 pack is $10. Ugh I hate it lol


----------



## mel28nicole

LeahLou said:


> I really hope you do get your :bfp: !! Update tomorrow! :)
> Oh my word, it's SO frustrating! I currently know 7 friends with "surprise" babies and 4 friends that just had their babies. I'm happy for them but most don't know about how hard this year has been for us, so I just keep my distance.
> It will! My hubby wants a whole team of kids, so we'll be trying for a while! :haha:
> 
> 
> Thanks Natalie, I know I'm just having a sad morning and I'm usually much more positive about it!

Hahah oh my a whole team! After having only one MC I don't even think I wanna try for many. I've always wanted two, now I think I'll be happy with just one. Who knows. We may have a second one one day. Him an his sister are 8 years apart, my sister and I are only 2. I think if we have a second one they will be like 3 years apart. I couldn't imagine having 4 MCs. You and your hubby are so strong <3


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

Rahma, GL!

I get my ICs from https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ - they sound a lot cheaper than what you guys are getting off Amazon.... And there's always a discount code on retailmenot.com.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies. How is everyone today? Me and my little girl have some sort of throat/chest virus thing so feeling very sorry for ourselves :-( off to drs later.

Cycle wise I think my af should be due on Wed. I have woken up this morning feeling slightly crampy which I don't normally get til day before af arrives. Also got quite a bit of egg white cm which I only get at ovulation time or early pregnancy.

I am trying not to get my hopes up but got my fingers crossed for my bfp next week. Going to try and resist testing until next Friday if after doesn't arrive before then xxxx


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mel28nicole

Negative this morning. I wanna say I'm out but AF isn't even due til Tuesday. When I was pregnant the first time I didn't even get a positive til I was 2 weeks late.


----------



## Nataliek

You're not out yet @Mel! I have never gotten a positive until I was one day late, I have never had an early positive. 

@Smiler I am sending every bit of positive baby dust there is to you!!! I am getting a cold as well, it's that time of year. Yuck! 

@Rhama, I am sending you baby dust also! Wouldn't it be amazing if we all got BFP's before Christmas????


----------



## Bumblebee24

@mel dont count urself out just yet, like you said ur AF isnt due till Tuesday. The pregnancy hormone doubles every 2-3 days so FX. Have you got any symptoms as such yet.

I havent a dicky bird yet but like u already thinking am out ate only 7dpo HA HA HA what we do to ourselves ay. 

Come on 2014 rainbow babies were all vouching for your arrivals


----------



## 3Minions

GL everyone  We can all fit in another cycle before Christmas, right? Even you guys getting AF now? Here's to a fabulous 2014 for all of us. I can't believe how bad 2013 has sucked for so many people I know.


----------



## Bumblebee24

@3minors I sure can as they say number 13 unlucky for some. Suppose it would make all our years getting a BFP end of 2013


----------



## 3Minions

Bumblebee, no kidding!


----------



## LeahLou

Testing is so frustrating!!! 
I tested this morning and I still see something on the wondfo, which ISN'T good because we shouldn't start trying till my levels hit 0. AF STILL isn't here either, so I'm getting impatient :haha: But I am really crampy today, so hopefully that means something! :)


----------



## LeahLou

Alright ladies, I need your help!! 

I just went back and looked at my tests and my O & wonfo looks DARKER than a few days ago... Uh oh... Hope we didn't get pregnant this week!! Or am I about to O because the Opk is darker?? 

So confused... :dohh:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Rahma said:


> Natalie, it would be incredible if we all got BFP's before/for Christmas! What better way to start a new year than with a new, healthy, pregnancy?

It would be absolutely amazing, I have no doubt it will happen for everyone soon!!!! 

@Leah I am not sure what that means? Have you had a regular cycle yet?


----------



## Nataliek

Happy Saturday! How is everyone feeling today?! I got the results from my ultrasound last week, apparently I have a bulky uterus. Something I have never heard before but my doctor said it's not really a concern. Anyone ever heard of that?


----------



## amanda111308

I have a 3 day weekend!! Woohoo!! I have been having terrible heartburn last night and this morning though... Kinda reminds me what it was like when trying to sleep in the third trimester of my pregnancy with my son. Anyways I believe firmly that I ovulated yesterday as I got my O cramps and temp spike :) we have bd so much this cycle... If we haven't caught the egg I will be shocked!! 

Anyways trying to stay positive and not go crazy in this tww... It's so hard though :(


----------



## Bumblebee24

Happy weekend all, we're mid way through getting a new kitchen. House feels like its upside down but it will be so worth it can't wait.
@amanda whoopy glad to here u've Oed. One more week for me we to bd every other day for almost 3 weeks. Feeling a little disheartened to be honest as am pretty sure am out no symptoms & my temp isn't looking very high either, kinda expecting AF one day next week pretty gutted to tell u the truth. I no it's not over till AF arrives but I just have a strong feeling am not :-( xx


----------



## 3Minions

@Bumblebee... 3weeks? That's a lot of bding! I hope you get your bfp this cycle, but if you don't a Christmas bfp would be a great gift  

I'm going hardcore now. I've starting charting in addition to my opks. I'm in the middle of my cycle, but right now I'm just curious as to whether I'm ovulating or not since I've had so much weird stuff go on this month. I haven't gotten a positive opk yet, so hopefully that happens in the next few days and I can see what my chart does. It's kinda nice that the temping is only something you can actually do once a day, unlike those stupid pee sticks....


----------



## Nataliek

@bumblebee oh I know how you feel, it can really be discouraging. You're right though, it's not over yet!!! 

I have never temped, is it accurate? I have only ever used OPK's and my mid cycle spotting I get every month.


----------



## 3Minions

Natalie, I'm new to it but I've heard A LOT about it over the years. OPKs only tell you if you're getting the hormone surge that can lead to ovulation. Charting your temp actually tells you if you ovulate or not (and when) because you get a temp increase after you ovulate. I'm using fertilityfriend.com. If you go to the site there is a WHOLE bunch of info. I just bought a cheap thermometer at the store that remembers the temp (to the tenth of a degree) because you have to take your temperature before you even get out of bed in the morning.... I started mid-cycle so we'll see what happens. Since my opk was lighter today than yesterday I'm guessing it was positive yesterday - we will see what the chart tells me. It's all kinda fascinating....


----------



## LeahLou

Woo hoo! Glad y'all are gearing up! Sounds promising!!

I haven't had a regular cycle yet, so hoping to see AF soon.. Never thought I'd say that... :haha: Although if I did O first, I want to have a regular cycle first before baby!


----------



## Bumblebee24

@natalakie am not 100% sure Hun it's my first propper cycles temping. Started mid cycle last month just after I O'ed. like 3minors said I think it's more to say if u have Oed but I no ur temp should stay above the cover line for more that 15 days if ur pregnant. It's not really a way to confirm pregnancy. X


----------



## Nataliek

Interesting, I might give it a try! If I am back on track I should O within the next 7/8 days, hoping things go back to normal.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies!! So I don't want to sound ridiculous but I think me and DH have done it this month... I am only 2dpo but I have the feeling like I did with my son. It's insane I know but I think I have caught the egg!! I got a beautiful temp spike this month and everything is lining up in the way of body changes for pregnancy already. If I get a bfn on November 21st I will be thoroughly shocked!


----------



## Bumblebee24

@amanda wow I so hope u have Hun. When u thinking of testing. X wat sort of symptoms are u having, I have heard of women just knowing when their pregnant so FX huni


----------



## LeahLou

Hope you got it amanda!! :) Fx!! Can't wait to see your bfp ;)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm have tempted to try testing again tomorrow morning instead of waiting Tuesday. I'm so impatient! I figure if it's negative AF will be right on time. It usually is. Finals week is approaching soon so I'm hoping I don't get stressed and be late again like I usually get at the end of semester. Last December I thought I was pregnant because I was a week late! School got to me I guess lol


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Smiler79

Hey ladies I am having a bit of a panic. Af is due on wed but i have a tiny feeling I may have got lucky this month.

Prob is I was really poorly middle of week and dr put me on antibiotics for a chest infection. I was so kken to avoid ending up in hospital that i just started taking htem and now i am panicking as not sure whther they are safe or not.

I know i have had antibiotics in late pregnancy and it has was safe but not sire about this early (if i even am)

I really hope if i have managd to fall pregnant that i havent jeopardised it b taking the tablets.

As i said AF is due Wed (i think) but as first proper cycle since miscarriage I am going to try and resist testing til friday if AF doesnt arrive on wed. 

How is everyone else today? 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nataliek

Hi @Smiler, I am sure you are fine. I know how worrying it can be though, I was in Las Vegas last year (trip booked prior to getting pregnant) and I found out I was pregnant the weekend after I got home. I miscarried and blamed myself for it, I figured the poolside cocktails contributed. Don't panic though, if you are sick you need to recover and be healthy for your little bean. I am sure they are completely safe, most of them are. 

@Amanda I am crossing every part of my body for you!!! I am so excited to hear the news in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## amanda111308

Good morning ladies!! I am so confused today. I got a beautiful temp spike yesterday morning and then last night I took my last OPK for the cycle. I got a perfect positive... Hubby was too tired to bd last night so we had sex early this morning just in case. I also woke up with insane heartburn again for the third day in a row lol heartburn was one of the only symptoms I had with my son until I was 8 weeks which is when the ms kicked in lol. According to my app my fertile window was November 1-6th with the 6th being estimated O day. Our bd schedule since my LMP (on oct 21st) has been Oct 30th, Nov 2,4,6,7,8,11th... I had O pain on the 9th in the am which I normally have every month... I just don't know when O has actually happened... My temp was slightly down again this morning so I don't know if I can rely on the temp spike...Do you think we have it covered enough?? I was feeling SO positive we had caught the egg yesterday but that dang positive OPK is throwing me off my game... Help??


----------



## 3Minions

Amanda, I have nothing useful to say so I'll just say I hope all the bding pays off!


----------



## Nataliek

Hmm @amanda, I am not sure what that means. I honestly think I would drive myself completely bonkers if I was temping and using OPK's. I just use the OPK and rely on that. I would spend two weeks temping and googling things for answers, I know myself way too much lol. I think you have a very very good chance this month, ESP if you had sex the day before and day of positive OPK. I have gotten pregnant twice with the night before and day of positive opk and haven't done it the day after it's been positive. I have only ever gotten one positive though, i never test positive after I get the first smiley. I think you have done all you can this month, you have an excellent chance! If it makes you feel better, do it again today for insurance purposes lol


----------



## amanda111308

Oh I did hahaha


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies, well I am out this month as af has shown up a day early:-( taking it harder than I thought I would too.

Dreading having this feeling month after month as it took me 6 monthsto fall pregnant with my rainbow baby after my first miscarriage.

However as I work in education I have always said I didn't want a July or August bsby as they are youngest at school and often struggle. Therefore I need to fall pregnant December or later.

But now I just want a baby andfont care when kt will be born


----------



## ttcmoon

Smiler - I am sorry to know about AF hun.It is hard to cope when you try for months without any result.I hope this be your cycle and you get an aug baby (you like or not I am sending you baby dusts for aug baby :) )

amanda - I hope your BD pays off.I never did either OPK or temping so I am not the correct person to help :( I too knew when I was pregnant.It is the maternal instict.I hope this is the lucky cycle for you!

Rahma - Enjoying sex is the most important part of TTC.Last time we felt pregnant was a natural cycle with very regular BD's.No OPK nothing.Since then I am doing scans,medication everything but nothing is working as we do not enjoy the sex anymore.It has just become the way to make a baby.
Dec 1st is not far away.Fingers crossed!

3Minion - All the best for the temping and fertility charting.Sounds exciting!

Leah - Yes all are geared.I hope you get your regular cycles soon and ttc again.

Bumblee - I hope one spermy did its work during 3weeks of BD.Do not get discouraged.

Natalie- I never heard of bulky uterus.Did you get any clue on it?

Mel - All the best for your finals.


AFM - Tomorrow is my IUI!Yesterday was cd13 and I had 3 mature follicles of - 19mm,18.5mm and 18mm.I got the hcg trigger at night.My RE is still not happy with my lining though.It was 9mm yesterday but the appearance is patchy rather.
I am still keeping my hopes up.I have seen so many "perfect" cycles failing for me.So I just hope this not so perfect one does the trick.I need blessings and prayers from each one of you :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

@smiler ohh huni am so sorry AF got u i am sure ill be joining you any day, I just have no feeling what so ever that am pregnant. I too worried about having a july/aug baby but would be happy if I was blessed with one now. For some reason unbelievable to myself I have mellowed to the fact that af is going to get me, am sure it will hit me hard when it actual arrives. It took us 10 months to fall pregnant last time, so I too know how hard the wait is. Stick with it huni on to the next month ay lets hope we get out xmas BFP. 

Think if i dont get my BFP this month am going to go with the flow next month no temping nothing, easier said than done lol

@ttcmoon thank you so much huni & do hope so but feel am out already no sypmtons what so ever.


----------



## ttcmoon

Bumble - I know how we ladies keep on pin pointing each and every symptom....but no symptoms does not mean no pregnancy.
The hardest part is not knowing.It is completely out of control!But I am sure we all will eventually get pregnant and get our babies.Now the question is when?
In your case I would say you did your bit...BD is the most important part of the game, now let's nature take its course.All the best.


----------



## Bumblebee24

@ttcmoon you are so very wise & i love how you put thing so logically thank you so much. You are so right we will all get pregnant but the hard part is the wait & the un answerable question we all wat to know when xxx :flower:


----------



## Nataliek

Hi @Smiler, I am so sorry you are feeling down. I know how emotional and exhausting this process can be. I am so out of whack with my cycle this month I want to just give up as I have no idea when I will ovulate. 

It is very frustrating when you put your heart into something and you have no control over the outcome. You are strong and you will get through this. Take a couple of days to be sad and disappointed, don't be too hard on yourself. Then come back stronger and ready to go again for December! The good news is, you can get pregnant, it's just a matter of time :)

Good luck on your IUI @ttcmoon! I hope you get your BFP!!! I will be thinking of you! RE: Bulky Uterus. We are waiting to be seen by the fertility specialist, I am hoping that happens in the next few weeks. I am sure they will have some insight for me.


----------



## 3Minions

ttcmoon - FX for you!!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Well AF hasn't arrived today. Took my last test yesterday morning and it was negative so not sure if it's just gonna be late or not. If it's not here by Thursday I'll test Friday morning. Hate when it plays around with me!


----------



## mel28nicole

NEVERMIND just started lol. I'm out this month


----------



## Bumblebee24

@mel ooo am so sorry. Keep ur hopes high & here's to many Xmas BFP's xxx


----------



## mel28nicole

Christmas BFPs would be awesome! But I think I won't have chances for a while. My fiancé is out of town for work except on the weekends. This job ends on the 19th, but then he'll be down there for 2 weeks straight. So we will probably miss ovulation this time. Oh well. I still would like to wait til after we are married, but I totally wouldn't mind being pregnant some time soon lol.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

I know @Rhama, I am impatient too! I have no clue when I am ovulating this month so I am just kind of going with the flow. There is a book on Amazon I might buy, The Impatient Girls Guide to Getting Pregnant. I think a little self help might do me some good! I am so happy you are feeling excited about trying again Rhama!

@Mel, I am sorry you are out this month. Rhama is right, you never know. Whenever AF is done you can start fresh!


----------



## LeahLou

Sorry Mel! It'll be a long couple months :/ BUT maybe you can research or start a new hobby :)

Natalie, I'm in the same boat. My level is finally super low at 7, but I have no idea whether I've O'd or will O or will just start AF! Only time will tell!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

@Rhama, I know what you mean about bad days. I am honestly thinking of not using OPK's anymore, I think it contributes to my stress/anxiety over the whole process. I am thinking of just letting nature take its course. I am athletic and my doctor told me last year to take it easy during workouts because it might affect ovulation if I pushed myself too hard. So I completely stopped working out. I got pregnant that month, but miscarried. This time again, I stopped working out, pregnant but miscarried again. I am just not convinced fitness has anything to do with it. It makes me really unhappy sitting around not being active and taking care of myself that way on the hopes that this may or may not happen. Am I supposed to just change my whole way of living for this? I am not sure, I am really confused as I want to go to the gym tonight but am afraid to for fear that it will screw up my cycle. I am by no means an olypmic athlete lol but enjoy my regular fitness regime. I am constantly overthinking things. I am glad you are taking time to heal, it's so important. Physically and mentally. 

@Leah, I just had a question for you. You mentioned you have had 4 losses? My close girlfriend had 7, she is finally pregnant due with her son in January. She was diagnosed with a blood clotting disorder. She has to have injections every day but she is having a healthy successful pregnancy! Have you had any further testing? Just made me think of my friend's struggles, I hope you get some answers and a sticky little bean soon.

I am really enjoying this chat, it is so helpful. I look forward to talking with you ladies every day. Makes the time pass and you feel less alone.


----------



## 3Minions

Natalie, I would keep up with the exercise if I were you. I have a friend who is a pretty high level athlete (she's actually in the Guinness Book of WW for stroller running now) and she did marathons her entire first pregnancy - she even phoned her doctor to see if she could run another one after her water broke! She's pregnant again and continuing to keep at it. I was told that as long as your heart rate stays under 140 you're not doing anything wrong. I think the whole hb thing is debated all over the place, but google google google  Find something you're comfortable with, get yourself a heart rate monitor, and just don't do any heavy lifting or weird diets. ;-) Or push ups. I really messed my wrists up doing pushups at 35+ weeks, lol....


----------



## Nataliek

lol - I will make a note of that. I am a weight lifter at heart, that's my only thing. I tend to lift heavy but will have to just lift lighter with the mindset that I am just doing this to keep in shape, not to transform my body at this time. Fitness is a real hobby of mine, so not carrying on with my routine gets depressing. Especially when my husband is active. Just want to sit around on the couch eating chinese food lol. I will just continue my workouts, but on a lighter scale. 

The OPK's though, I think they make the process worse for me. I am going to use what I have and then that's it for the next couple of months. OR at least until we see what the fertility specialists have to say.


----------



## ttcmoon

Mel - Sorry to know about AF.I know how a month matters when you ttc. 
When are you guys getting married?I hope time passes soon and you get a bump.

Rahma - :hugs: I love your attitude..you are a strong woman!Gym books etc really help to keep the mind happy and occupied.I too did the same with my last miscarriage.Bad days are inevitable but the way you are skimming the good part even in bad time is really appreciable.

3Minions - Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed for me.I really needed that.

Bumblee - How are you feeling today?When are you planning to test?

Natalie- My doctor said it is ok to workout during ttc and pregnancy if you are already active but better not to start something new when pregnant.Body takes time to adjust to any change which may affect the pregnancy.As you are athletic and active working out would give you better fitness and a way to be engaged.

Leah - I hope you get an answer soon, either a O or AF. :hugs:

AFM - My IUI went well.All 3 follicles were ruptured and free fluid was seen.My lining was 9.2mm, thickness wise ok but not the perfect one as my doctor wanted to see.The sperm sample was good motility and count wise but morphology is way pretty less at 5%.I wonder why this morphology is deteriorating day by day.
I am officially going to enter 2WW now and I know time is going to pass very slowly now  but I am sure you ladies will keep me occupied!


----------



## 3Minions

Did you see this Natalie? https://www.thestar.com/life/health..._she_pregnant_weightlifter_draws_outrage.html


----------



## Nataliek

I did see that! It really is crazy and I do believe that our bodies are capable of a lot. I know if I'm healthy and the baby is healthy, it will stick. I just want to be pregnant right now, am impatient!


----------



## 3Minions

Me too!!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Moon - The big day is June 7th! Less than 7 months away! I was due Feb 21 before I miscarried and we were planning around having a baby there, now it's back to our original plan. I hope we do have a bump by then, but if not I'm ok with that!

I had a dream last night I had a baby and kept forgetting to feed them. OMG! lol It was a nightmare I woke up sweating lol.


----------



## Nataliek

I am in limbo with this ovulation thing this month. I have absolutely no idea when I will. I don't want to wear myself and my husband out this month with too much sex. That's something I never thought I would say lol. I might just have to go with the flow this month until my cycle regulates. Or I will just myself completely berserk.


----------



## LeahLou

Yay! It goes by so fast Mel! I still pinch myself when I wake up next to my hubby! Hows your wedding planning going?? 
Sorry about your nightmare! I'm sure you'll be a great mom :)

Natalie I know how you feel. I have no idea if I ovulated or not. We just went with the flow and probably dtd every other day because we could! :haha: but DH and I aren't into the whole hardcore TTC. He think I'm crazy with all this temping and opks but I also want to know how my body works! Like you said, just go with the flow :)


----------



## Nataliek

Yeah I'm the same with wanting to know how my body is functioning. I don't temp and don't plan to start for the very reason I would drive myself bonkers. OPKs are enough for me.


----------



## LeahLou

You're smart! I'm mainly just curious with temping to see if I can get a pattern and then I'll stop. My doctor advised me to try it so I am :)


----------



## 3Minions

Natalie, stick to that. I started mid month because I wanted to see if I was ovulating or not (I've never had a problem before so I don't know why I would start now) and my temps aren't doing what they're supposed to (even though I bought a cheap thermometer that I'm pretty sure isn't working properly) so I'm freaking. Lol.


----------



## Nataliek

Yeah @leah, good idea. I just know myself too well to know if I added something else into the mix, it would have a negative/stressful affect on me. So for my own emotional well being (and everyone around me for that matter lol) I am just going to OPK. 

@3minions. I could use ten OPKs a day and analyze them left right and centre. I would be temping the same amount I can see it now! lol. I am in total limbo right now so am a little discouraged but am sure that will pass by the time I get my period.


----------



## mel28nicole

Sorry school is kicking my butt right now!

Leah- it's kinda at a stand still haha. We got a lot of stuff out of the way. We are trying to figure out a location for the ceremony. Not sure whether to do a church or try an outdoor wedding. We have a place booked for the reception, DJ booked, cake planned, food planned, bridesmaids dresses picked out and I'm paying on my wedding dress. With him working out of town so much it's difficult!

I'm already counting myself out next month lol. I ovulated oct 27th and BD two days before that. I thought we would have caught it but guess not. I'm expected to ovulate right after thanksgiving and my fiancé will be home 4 days in a row before being gone 2-4 weeks for "flow back." Not sure if we will catch an egg this time or not. Gas well business sucks but it's great money. Just wish I got to see him more :( I hate sleeping alone lol


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi ladies well pretty sure am out did a test this morning 14dpo & nothing bfn. Suppose ill just have to sit back & wait for AF to arrive. Here's hope in for an Xmas BFP. 

Am kinda in the same situation as u Mel. Well time scale not as tight. We are getting married 2nd April 2015, if I fall pregnant next month baby will be born in August & ill have 6-7 months to shape up.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

oh @Rhama that's great news!!! I am so happy things seem to be getting back on track for you. As much as the wait can be agonizing, I secretly love dreaming of the possibilities. It does make me hopeful. 

I am still in limbo, I thought I might ovulate today but no. If I go by my normal cycle before the loss, I would be ovulating next Tues/Wed. 

Congrats on your weddings @Mel and Bumblebee! So exciting! I remember getting married, what an exciting experience.


----------



## Nataliek

Bumblebee24 said:


> Hi ladies well pretty sure am out did a test this morning 14dpo & nothing bfn. Suppose ill just have to sit back & wait for AF to arrive. Here's hope in for an Xmas BFP.
> 
> Am kinda in the same situation as u Mel. Well time scale not as tight. We are getting married 2nd April 2015, if I fall pregnant next month baby will be born in August & ill have 6-7 months to shape up.

@Bumblebee. Hang in there, I have gotten a positive until I was a day after my period was due. You never know!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Thanks ladies! I was due in February and I figured that would give me 3 months to shape up. Now I haven't done anything and I feel like I should be trying to lose weight lol. My dress size is bigger on me but it has a corset back so I can tighten it. I really need to tone my arms haha

I'm so close to being done! My last final is December 13th and I'll be graduating! As long as I can get this stupid thesis done haha


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Bumblebee24

@rahma ohh Hun sorry AF has arrived but yes very true at least ur on the road to recovery big hug xx


----------



## 3Minions

Sorry Rahma. Hugs!


----------



## Nataliek

yes @Rhama, cry as much as you need too! You are on the path to recovery. 

I just had my normal pre-ovulation spotting, which should give me a +OPK by Monday or Tuesday. I am so relieved my body is regulating quickly, as soon as I saw that spotting and egg white cm I was so happy. I am happy to be out of limbo. I should be in my anxious tww by next Wednesday.


----------



## Nataliek

Rahma said:


> Yup. It's my period. At least it's right on time and not all funky. I guess I'm now CD1 of my first normal cycle post induction. I'm going to cry a lot today, but the fresh start is good. My body will be better prepared now.

Huge hugs to you Rhama, thinking of you xoxo


----------



## Bumblebee24

A very early morning to you ladies. Well I didn't tell u but I tested yesterday & again this morning & I think am pregnant OMG. I didn't give my test time yesterday it was a very cheap ebay bundle pack so don't think their great.
Wat do u think ladies am so scared, I hope I am. I want this baby so much please stick & be my rainbow baby x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bumblebee24

Here's this mornings ohh gosh am so nervous xx please please stick 
I just don't seam to have many symptoms
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## amanda111308

Omg Bumblebee!! I am soo happy for you!! You are going to be a mommy!! I am testing on the 21st and hoping for out rainbow baby!!


----------



## Nataliek

OMG @Bumblebee that is definitely a positive!!! AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!! I was the same with my son, I had no symptoms other than my morning coffee didn't taste great and I had bad pms lol. WOW!! A BFP!!!!! Let's see some more on here ladies, keep the good news going!!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

@nataliek I have been having very bad mood swings mainly angry & cross for no reason. I have got sensitive nipples to touch, twinges/sharp pains in my belly & slight waves of sickness but only very slight. I can't believe am actually on the way to being a mummy for the first time FX it sticks xxx

Good luck ladies let there be many more BFP :dust:


----------



## Kel30

Bumblebee OMG! 

A big big big huge massive congratulations to you!!!!!
You've worked hard for that one... Literally ha ha 

Here's hoping for a sticky bean! I had no symptoms at all, nothing ( apart from missed period) until week 6. So don't fret lack of symptoms. Relax and take care of you and baby. Hope your taking your vitamins (folic especially ) 
Next week get onto your early pregnancy unit and book a reassurance scan. At least if u have a goal date the weeks won't seem so long. 

Awe delighted for you!!!! You must be over the moon. 

I've had a few scares but everything is going well otherwise. This is a lucky thread I think!!!

Kel x


----------



## Bumblebee24

@kel I honestly can't believe it am happy but nervous just so hope it sticks. Am off Thursday Friday next week was thinking of trying to register then but as it was my first miscarriage I doubt they will scan me early but FX xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats bumblebee!!!!! So excited for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlemissy1

Congratulations Bumblebee! Good luck and enjoy the next 9 months x


----------



## springmommy

hello! I was supposed to be moving to the 2nd trimester forum last Friday when I went for my ultra sound and there was no heart beat :( I had a d&c later that afternoon and went home feeling fine.. the only pain was deep in my heart. Sunday I ended up in the er then admitted to the hospital for an infection in my uterus. I am home now without really any time to process this I have to be back to work on Monday. I so desperately want to try again I'm just scared of going through the same thing. I need some support


----------



## mel28nicole

Springmommy - so so so sorry for your lost! I was right there with you! I was 14 weeks when they didn't detect a heartbeat, and had an ultrasound to confirm the baby stopped growing at 8 weeks. I was devastated, had a D&C the next day and had to report back to work the following day. It is so rough but you have great ladies here for all the support!

AFM, there may be some hope for us! My AF should be wrapping up tomorrow. My fiancé comes home tonight, be home for a day, and back down to West Virginia Monday. BUT he said he only has to stay down there Monday night, and he will be home every night until December 2nd when he has to stay at least 2 weeks straight. He says we are gonna BD every day lol! So it looks like we will definitely hit ovulation this time and maybe we will catch an egg! My next AF is due Dec 10th so maybe we will get an early Christmas BFP? I'm gonna stay positive, especially since it's crunch time for school. Just finished up my last test yesterday and I got an 86%! I have 2 weeks of classes left, and then a week of finals. I'm so glad to finally be done and have my bachelors in psychology!


----------



## Nataliek

springmommy said:


> hello! I was supposed to be moving to the 2nd trimester forum last Friday when I went for my ultra sound and there was no heart beat :( I had a d&c later that afternoon and went home feeling fine.. the only pain was deep in my heart. Sunday I ended up in the er then admitted to the hospital for an infection in my uterus. I am home now without really any time to process this I have to be back to work on Monday. I so desperately want to try again I'm just scared of going through the same thing. I need some support

Hi @springmommy. I am so so so very sorry for your loss. I know that pain all too well. You should try and take some time for yourself, are you able to take a couple of days off of work? There is no rhyme or reason why these painful things happen in life, I wish there were a simple answer that would help take your pain away. The only thing that will help is time, time to heal. Maybe take a month off, to feel better and get your body back on track, then try again. I know how badly I wanted to try again right away, I just wanted it back. Don't be too hard on yourself, just take it easy, cry and rest. We are here for you xoxo


----------



## 3Minions

Springmommy, sorry you find yourself here. But you have found an amazing bunch of women. My d&c was after my 16w appointment showed no hb.


----------



## 3Minions

Mel, congrats on the test results! Is that your final mark?


----------



## LeahLou

Bumble!!!!!!! Holy moly!!! Congrats!! H&H 9 months!!! :happydance:

I am so so so sorry Spring. We have all been there and are here for you. I just had a D&E at 12 weeks last month. It was even more heartbreaking because I thought I finally got to the "safe zone". :hugs:

@Mel, I hate sleeping alone too... My hubs is a firefighter and is on a 24 hour shift schedule and right now is their "hell week" which is 4 shifts on and off every other day. It's so hard, especially not seeing a way away from that right now. But he's incredible for keeping up with it when he doesn't really like it anymore. 
If you need any wedding advice, we just went through it a couple months ago ;)


----------



## springmommy

thank you for the support... I have been off work since the 8th and will be returning on Monday. though through all the complications that I had I have only really had the last two days to comprehend and deal with all of this and I only have 1' more day until I go back to work... I tried for 10 years for this baby and the last 3 with medication.... I guess that is why I am taking.it.so hard and seeing my ex husband and my current husband have beautiful healthy children hurts me cause I just don't understand why I can't have that to. I dint want to wait 3 months but my husband wants to wait 5 months until we return from a pre planned trip to Vegas. I feel very alone no friends a nd my sister 3000 miles away. I dont have family close so trying to deal with this alone is frustrating since my husband has his entire family here.


----------



## 3Minions

You're not alone any more. You have us  
Hugs darling!


----------



## LeahLou

What she said! You have us now. :hugs:
That's been a big help for me! I'm not nearly as far from my family, but I might as well be! I live almost an hour away and have no job, which means no gas for my non registered car and my husband and my mom don't like each other... It's really hard to go see them. I had to deal with a lot by myself with a toddler running around too. There aren't words that can truly help, but it's sometimes comforting to know that you're not alone and you have women here that have gone through it as well.


----------



## Nataliek

My husband is a firefighter to @Lealou, he's on shift right now. 

@springmommy - my husband and I waited a year after my loss last September. We moved and I changed jobs, it was not something I was sure I wanted to do again. Over the summer we settled in and decided we were ready to try again. I am having a hard time accepting the way things are right now too. I promise you this will get easier, not right away, but it will. You are not alone, write as much as you need to, we will listen and be here for you. xo


----------



## LeahLou

Yay! Fellow FF wifeys! DH's on shift too. I hate how empty the house is without him!


----------



## Nataliek

Well girls, I just got a positive flashing smiley on my OPK. I bought the new clearblue digital, which detects your estrogen and lets you know your high fertility and peak fertility. Funny because I know my body so well and I knew I would get a high fertility day. I always have brown spotting with EWCM and then 3/4 days after I get a positive OPK. I had the spotting on Friday, which means I should get the full positive tomorrow or maybe Tuesday. A lot of Baby Dancing in store for me over the next 3-4 days, wish me luck!!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mel28nicole

Minions- I wish that was the final grade! I still have my final to take. I did bad on the first two tests so I can't get anything higher than a B+ in the class but I'm ok with that!

Leah- I will definitely look to you girls about wedding stuff! Neither of our parents had a wedding and I'm the first of my friends to get married so we are clueless on a lot of stuff but were trying!

My fiancé today asked if we were still trying for a baby and I said sure, why not lol. We both feel ready again and want to start our little family. He goes back to West Virginia in the morning but will be back home Tuesday night and will be home every night. I feel lucky for December so I hope it happens! Maybe bumblebees baby dust will hit all of us!


----------



## Nataliek

Hope so too @Mel!!!


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks @Rhama!! I'll need it. I hope you had a relaxing weekend and are feeling ok.


----------



## Nataliek

I got my positive smiley this morning, I am up in the air if I should just BD today and tomorrow. We did Friday night, last night, will today and tomorrow. Is it necessary to do it on Wednesday?


----------



## 3Minions

YOu can ovulate up to 48hrs after the +opk, so I say do it Wednesday anyway. Cover all your bases. And then you guys can just hold hands for the rest of the month if you want ;-)


----------



## Nataliek

I think I may need to call in a stunt double for all of this sex lol. Thank goodness for my sense of humour, it's the only thing that gets me through sometimes. 

My only question is that I got a positive at 4 am this morning, I never ever have gotten a positive OPK in the afternoon, always bright and early. Does that mean I having a surge overnight?


----------



## 3Minions

Maybe... Or it could have happened right before you POS. I don't think it really matters though, all it does is indicate that there should be an eggie coming out some time soon...


----------



## mel28nicole

How helpful are OPKs? My cycle is VERY regular, a normal 26-28 cycle. My period app usually marks ovulation 2 weeks after my period, and I usually get my next period 2 weeks after ovulation. I don't get ovulation pains or feel any different. I did have some pain after my D&C, but I got my period one week after I had that pain. since then I haven't had anything. I feel like if I invest in those I'll be "trying." We are trying to just relax, BD whenever we want, and if it happens it happens. I feel like I'll get stressed out if I use OPKs, but I don't know. I would like to know when I ovulate tho, that'll be nice lol.


----------



## 3Minions

Mel, if you don't want to care too much, then don't bother. But you COULD have a shorter LP than you think you have... When you guys decide to start actively trying, you might want to buy some ics just to double check  I just like peeing on stuff.


----------



## Nataliek

@Mel that's why I don't temp too lol. OPKs are enough for me. I have never had an issue with them, they've always worked right along side my normal ovulation symptoms. I know when I am getting close to ovulation though, get all the symptoms. If you don't have any symptoms, it might be worth a try, just to give you a little extra chance. Then again, now that I had my positive this morning, I am pressured for bding and the two week wait. I am my own worst enemy when it comes to this stuff. This is an important thing though, I think were too hard on ourselves. Of course there is going to be pressure and anxiousness. Anyway, that's my two cents lol


----------



## mel28nicole

I felt like I was really hard on myself this cycle without trying to be lol! We BD twice before "ovulation" prediction my app. Then again, that was the only time we could since he's been working out of town. I used all my HPTs thinking we had it, I guess I like peeing on stuff too hahaha. I feel like I'm in the middle of actively trying and not trying. I just feel like if I think I'm trying, I'll get stressed out (I get way too stressed out about everything for my own good). I cant temp because I don't get up early enough lol. I have early classes on Tuesdays and Thursdays and typically work at 7am Sundays. The other days I sleep as long as I can so I don't think temping would be accurate. Maybe next cycle if we don't get it this time I'll try OPKs


----------



## LeahLou

Do I have any line spotters still awake?? Do y'all see this??


----------



## florence_

I think u shud try opks just to know ur cycle better i too have a 28 day regular cycle and my fertility app put me out by one day, i know the sperm can live for 3 days so we bd'd every other day cd10 to cd20 my app said ov cd14 but i got my +opks cd15 eve and all cd16 and u wont ov same day every cycle even if ur regular in my opinion stress or illness might delay maybe? We got our bfp and i put it down to opks if i hadn't id have bd'd maybe up untill cd14 and maybe missed it cause i prob had lh surde cd15-16 so could have ovd as late as cd18 and wouldn't have caught, that's just my theory anyway xxx fxd gl all for bfps!! Xxx


----------



## Nataliek

mel28nicole said:


> I felt like I was really hard on myself this cycle without trying to be lol! We BD twice before "ovulation" prediction my app. Then again, that was the only time we could since he's been working out of town. I used all my HPTs thinking we had it, I guess I like peeing on stuff too hahaha. I feel like I'm in the middle of actively trying and not trying. I just feel like if I think I'm trying, I'll get stressed out (I get way too stressed out about everything for my own good). I cant temp because I don't get up early enough lol. I have early classes on Tuesdays and Thursdays and typically work at 7am Sundays. The other days I sleep as long as I can so I don't think temping would be accurate. Maybe next cycle if we don't get it this time I'll try OPKs

@Mel I know exactly what you mean. I am my own worst enemy. My husband and I BD'd last night and because I have been such a drill sargeant, it was hardly even enjoyable. I then got upset and started crying. My husband told me I am just killing my own brain with this, he is right, I am. Im so angry at myself for letting this stress me out, I am totally convinced I am already out this month because I've stressed and not relaxed. It's ridiculous. I know what you mean about temping, I would be nuts for two weeks after. I don't want to add any more stress into my life, it's not a way to live for me. Think I will start yoga or something. I personally like OPK's because even if you aren't really trying trying, you'll know your bd'ing on the correct days. I think it might be beneficial for you esp if you don't have any ovulation symptoms. Too bad we all didn't live in the same area, we could have weekly de-stress get togethers lol. 

@leah, is that an OPK or a PG test??????


----------



## amanda111308

LeahLou said:


> View attachment 700319
> 
> 
> Do I have any line spotters still awake?? Do y'all see this??

I see the line without tweaking!! Retest in a day or so and it will be less faint!! Congrats chickie!!


----------



## LeahLou

What do y'all think??

Top is this morning, middle is last night, and bottom is from when my levels were at 14 from after the mc to compare it to


----------



## Nataliek

Hmm - I definitely see something there @leah. Can you do a digital test??? It was confirmed that your levels went down to zero???


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks Natalie! I think I'll wait for non cheapie tests for this weekend!
They were at 7 two weeks ago and I got a negative stark white test later that week. So maybe it's going back up??! :shrug:


----------



## Nataliek

omg really??? Yes, I definitely see it!!! Maybe this is the lucky thread!! I know what you mean about the expensive tests, better to wait. If you can stand it lol


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey girls,

Haven't been online for a while, but look what I'm coming back to! Bumblebee - congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance: That's such fabulous news. Wishing you all my heartfelt best wishes for a healthy and happy nine months. You deserve it.

I'm tired tonight, so will try to get back on soon to catch up properly with you all. I managed to work out my ovulation using test strips and got a dark and powerful surge at CD18 (later than usual, but hey ho). We did BD in the end, probably hitting ovulation day and also having a go two days before it, but we weren't able to do more than that, cos my poor hubby is in such pain with his knee (his op is 2 days away now). Not holding out much hope for this month as my temps seem to be all over the place, but I'm ok with that. I'm considering seeing an acupuncturist to help relaxation and hormonal regulation. Worked with my DD, so hoping it may work again.

Love and crossed fingers for you all,

Minky


----------



## minkysouth1

LeahLou - Looking positive! Hoping you get a stronger result soon. Very exciting!


----------



## minkysouth1

Just seen Florence too! Congratulations girl! :happydance::happydance::happydance: OMG, this is turning out to be a lucky thread. I'm so excited for all of you starting a new journey. XXX


----------



## LeahLou

I hope it is the lucky thread girl!!! I'll update y'all!

Good to meet you Minky! We're all in the same boat!! :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

@minky Thank you so much i can't believe it am still in shock. I just can't wait to start with symptoms.

@florence when did you find out I have only just see. Wow congratulation huni haven't heard from u in a while. whoopy xxx


----------



## Nataliek

Am in the 2WW, I may not post for awhile, I am going to try and take my mind off it. I am already thinking I am out because of the stress and pressure on my husband and I, but wish me luck anyway!


----------



## amanda111308

LADIES!! November is a lucky month!!! BFP!! My feeling pregnant right after O was bang on!!! My rainbow baby is coming!!!!! I am 10dpo today and got a faint but definitely there positive!!!


----------



## Kel30

Omg! This is the luckiest thread of them all..... Baby after baby! Either that or we are professional bd'ers by now! Lol

Congratulations Amanda and Lou and again to Bumble! Hope I didn't miss anyone 

Kel


----------



## Nataliek

Awww that's wonderful news @Amanda!!!! Congrats, so very happy for you!!!


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats Amanda!! 

I got a beyond faint line on FRER this morning, but an awesome FS last night. I think I'm gonna do another FS with smu. Frers were the last to be positive with all my previous pregnancies


----------



## Bumblebee24

@amanda OMG wow ekkk H&H 9 months hun. super thread i cant belive all these BFP xxx


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Amanda!


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats Leah and Amanda!! This is so exciting! So happy for both of you :)


----------



## LeahLou

Here's my smu FS test! No idea how many dpo. Maybe 10? I'm excited because the (tmi) was basically clear and I still got this! :)


----------



## Nataliek

Looks very promising Leah!! Baby dust to you!!!

I have a question, I am agonizing over whether or not to BD today. I got my positive smiley OPK on Monday, we did last Friday (when I had my pre ovulation spotting) Sunday (night before smiley) Monday (day of smiley) and yesterday, one day after smiley. I still feel like I could be fertile but I don't think my husband can tonight, we've put so much pressure on each other, he even stayed home from work yesterday to BD. I think we have totally stressed ourselves out way to much and now I will be out this month. @3minions I know you said I should today too but I just don't think it's possible. Ugh


----------



## LeahLou

I think y'all need a break. 
The cycles I've conceived were the months that we did it when we wanted. I usually get a higher sex drive around O time so that helps but it is a lot of pressure. Just relax and if it doesn't happen this month, just make love next month instead of timed sex ;)


----------



## florence_

Bumblebee24 said:


> @minky Thank you so much i can't believe it am still in shock. I just can't wait to start with symptoms.
> 
> @florence when did you find out I have only just see. Wow congratulation huni haven't heard from u in a while. whoopy xxx

hey bumble bee i found out on the 5th november! and it still doesnt feel real, well it does but it doesnt. im 6 weeks today, scan booked for 2nd january, telling our parents this weekend, it feels like i ovd about a year ago it was only 4 weeks ago!! im so excited but still cautious i think ill be checking toilet paper for blood for the whole of my pregnancy :s xx


----------



## florence_

i still bob in and out of forums but been so busy fundraising for DHs cousin that died aged 10 ive been so tired im doing it from home now to rest up, this lack of caffeine is showing, cant keep my eyes open!

congrats amanda

looking on its way leah lou!! whens af due?

fxd we need more bfps please!!!! xx


----------



## Nataliek

LeahLou said:


> I think y'all need a break.
> The cycles I've conceived were the months that we did it when we wanted. I usually get a higher sex drive around O time so that helps but it is a lot of pressure. Just relax and if it doesn't happen this month, just make love next month instead of timed sex ;)

I know - we do need a break. I've given a good effort this month, not much more I can do. I am so mad at myself for stressing out and ruining this whole process.


----------



## LeahLou

But the best thing is you have many many more chances :) 

Thanks ladies! I'm just wanting to see those double lines before I go to the doctor on Monday to get my bloods drawn! I have no idea where I am in my cycle. I never had AF after my most recent mc. My hormones went to 0 and now I'm getting lines again!


----------



## Bumblebee24

@florence think its going to be the longest 9-12weeks for all of us lol. I booked my first midwife appointment today but ill prob get my scan 1-2nd week in January xx

@leah looking good Hun I didn't get a good line until 13-15 dpo keep with it Hun xxx


----------



## littlemissy1

Congratulations to everyone! I'm just about to enter the 2ww so hopefully might have some good news in a few weeks but not holding out too much hope!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Oh @Rhama I know what you mean, I get sooooo emotional when I am sick too. I understand your fears completely, I am going through the same thing. Its so hard, nothing anyone can say will make us feel better. Im in the TWW and I am convinced I am out already because of all the stressing I have done.


----------



## LeahLou

I'm sorry you're sick Rahma :( hope you get better soon! 

I really hope all of us can graduate to the pregnancy forums ASAP!! :)

Ok ladies I have a question! I asked this in another thread too.

D&e was Oct 15, I bled for a week and a half and haven't bled since. I've been temping and it's confusing the crap out of me. This week, it went up, dropped and has risen again.. But I already O'd and am getting those super faint positives!


----------



## 3Minions

I always get super faint positives after I o.... I would just chalk it up to your hormones being wonky.


----------



## mel28nicole

Today my fiancé and I finally got our rememberance tattoos :) he got his on his wrist and I got mine on my foot. They are the same size but the angle he took them out makes mine look bigger. Makes me feel like I can finally have some closer 

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/null_zpsa4f2dd0a.jpg


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

@Mel, so pretty!!! What an amazing way to honor your angel.


----------



## amanda111308

Well looks like I had a chemical ladies. AF rolled in today as heavy as ever. Oh well onto next cycle...


----------



## LeahLou

Oh Amanda, I'm so sorry. What a kick in the gut. We're here for ya! :hugs:

Awesome tat Mel! I want to get one or two but am always too scared to!


----------



## Nataliek

amanda111308 said:


> Well looks like I had a chemical ladies. AF rolled in today as heavy as ever. Oh well onto next cycle...

aww - so sorry to hear this Amanda, I really feel for you. Hang in there, pamper yourself over the next couple of days xoxo


----------



## Bumblebee24

@amanda am so sorry honey how horrible. Keep strong, we're here for u xxx


----------



## minkysouth1

A short post but containing lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so sorry, honey. Folowing your latest updates really touched me - I started catching up page by page, so I shared your excitement and then really felt for you when I read your latest posts. So sorry. XXXX


----------



## mel28nicole

Amanda- so so sorry hun. Stay strong dear we're all here for you!

Leah- this is my second one and let me tell you, the foot is the worst. omg lol. It was almost unbearable but I stuck it out, I wanted this tattoo so bad. Only paid $60 for it too.

I think I'm a couple days from ovulating. I think I may buy some OPKs just to see. We BD Sunday and Wednesday, probably again tonight. and hopefully a couple times this weekend too. I'm really hoping to get lucky next month. I decided to quit smoking. I smoked before I got pregnant and quit when I found out. I was going to stay off of them but picked up again shortly after I found out I miscarried. I got myself an E-cig to help myself out so hopefully I'll be off for good. Plus, getting this tattoo, I just feel like a new person and I'm hoping we get lucky in December. AF is due Dec 10th so we'll see!


----------



## LeahLou

UPDATE: Went to the doc to figure out the left ovary pain, preg symptoms, and super faint pregnancy test.. Drum roll please!
I am O'ing 2 times this month!! Once 2 weeks ago and I'm about to again this weekend... :wacko: Because of that, my estrogen levels have been really high causing the tests and symptoms. The pain is from all the changes and O'ing. So we'll see if I am preggo in a few weeks and then check how many babies!


----------



## 3Minions

I'm sorry Amanda.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Very cool, @Leah! Get your baby dance on!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## LeahLou

If the opk is positive, I'd get to BDing :) :)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

That's a good plan @Rhama, then you have a very good chance of catching the eggie! 

I am about 6 days post O and not one part of me feels like this is my month, just don't think we did it. I have ZERO symptoms, even though I know its way to early anyway. Just a feeling I have. If it's not, I am seriously considering cutting back to one coffee per day as opposed to one in the morning and then one at work.


----------



## LeahLou

I'm sorry you're feeling out Natalie. I know the feeling. 

Rahma you have to catch the egg this month!!! 

Afm, I'm feeling really peaceful about this month. Whether we get a bfp or I get AF, it'll be ok. It'd be nice to be pregnant for Xmas but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## 3Minions

CD3 for me. About 16 days to O. I'm about as excited as I got for Christmas when I was a little girl. I hope my instead cups get here soon. No holds barred this month!


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks @Leah. I am surprisingly ok. There is still the obvious small glimmer of hope I have, not due until next Tuesday. I just don't feel it, weird. Anyway, I am glad you are feeling peaceful about things! 

@3minions, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, it would be so nice to go into 2014 with a Rainbow baby!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

Rhama.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi Ladies

Sorry ihave been awol for a while.

Been away in cornwall for a few days for my mother in laws 60th bithday and also been trying to focus on non baby related stuff as hubbyu thinks i am beginnig to get too obsessed.

I am finding it really hard as i am desperate to be pregnant but my sex drive seems to have disappeared completely :-( The counsellor i am seeing thinks it may be that although i wan anothe baby i am scared of another loss. I wasnt like this afte my first miscarriage but i guess back then i didnt tink it would happen again but now i have had two miscarriages i am more anxious about having another one.

I think i am due to ovulate friday so we bd'd last night and i am going to try and do it eery day until sunday if i can get up the enthusiasm

I dont want hubby to think it is ju just a means to an end for me. IW ant hime to kno iw i enjoy being with him too but it is hard with the way i am feeling at the moment xxx


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

@Smiler, I know what you are going through, I am so sorry you are feeling so anxious. I am the same way, its very difficult to force yourself to stay positive. I am 7 DPO and everytime I go to the washroom I am afraid I will see blood. A loss is a difficult thing, two losses is more than enough to make anyone anxious and sad. Take all the time you need to deal with this, Rhama is right, we are all hear for you!! 

I am reading this book, The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant. If you need a nice pick me up and a laugh, you should buy it. It's really cute and VERY informative. I feel a lot better reading it. A lot of the stats on TTC and having babies are very dated, this book will make you feel better.


----------



## LeahLou

Ooo, I like the sound of that book Natalie!

I had the opposite effect after the mc.. My sex drive is through the roof to the point that it's very frustrating. I guess I just want and need to be close to my hubby right now. :shrug: 
I read somewhere though that if you have sex everyday that it doesn't make your chances as high as every other day so the man juice is more concentrated. Anyone else heard this?? My hubby's thought process is bd bd bd bd and more bd! If I'm O'ing, he usually wants to have sex twice a day! Hope it's not hurting our chances!


----------



## 3Minions

Leahlou, I think that depends on his sperm count.... But i dunno.


----------



## Nataliek

I don't think that's accurate @Leah. They say every day is fine. I seriously BD four times last year and got preg, anything can happen. Its a frustrating process and I feel like I am getting full blown PMS today. I am grumpy.


----------



## amanda111308

Thanks everyone for your kind words :) it really touches me that there are people out there who care about me who have never even seen my face, moreso than my "friends" I had one of these friends who knew my situation come to my workplace just to flaunt a positive hpt in my face and left smiling when I broke down in tears... She didn't seem to care how much I was hurting so I am extremely thankful for you ladies to help me through. My "AF" was only 3 days but I had slight clotting and it was bright red... So I don't know if I am totally out. It a part of me doesn't want to waste my last frer on it... I dunno what to do...


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## amanda111308

I wasted my last frer... Negative of course.


----------



## Nataliek

Rahma said:


> @Amanda, what the heck is wrong with that "friend" of yours? Who does this like that? I am so sorry you were put through that!
> I think I'm addicted to POAS, but it can be really emotionally hard on me sometimes. It's up to you what you do and we're all here for you regardless of the outcome.

@Rhama, I am addicted to googling things. It's really hard for me to focus on things outside of this, I get mad at myself for allowing it to consume me you know?


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## LeahLou

I hope it's not true ladies! :)

I'm so sorry Amanda! That "friend" would not be anything to me anymore after that!
My friends didn't really seem to care much either. They were more bothered that I didn't tell them I was pregnant sooner and felt like I shouldn't have said anything at all since I lost it. But poop on them (can you tell I've mommy-fied my language :haha:). I wasn't about to tell anyone anything after the losses this year and I'm glad I didn't. We're here for you :)

I'm glad I'm in the company of fellow POAS addicts! I'm probably 3-4 dpo and will test ehhh... This weekend?? My goal is to wait til next week though!


----------



## Kel30

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to check in with you all and say hi  stay hopeful.... Santa might bring that special surprise your waiting on ;-)

Someone mentioned chances don't increase if u do it everyday. That's not true. The more you bd, the more chance u have of becoming pregnant. Stocking up the sperm so it's more concentrated cud actually not be a good idea. As sperm left in the sack start to die off and get slow and lazy so by the time it reaches you, it's not 100% for the journey ahead. I'd be making use of a fresh batch if I were you lol
The things I talk about on here ha ha ha

@amanda, talk about insensitive .... Your friend makes me want to shake her. !!

Kel x


----------



## Nataliek

@Rhama, we sound very similar. I think that's also why I used to have an extreme fear of flying, something that was also out of my control. I have started to focus more on exercise again as well. It clears your mind and is an inexpensive form of therapy. My in-laws live in South Carolina, we live just outside of Toronto and I don't anticipate a vacation any time soon so enjoy every second!!!

@Leah, your poop on them comment made me LOL. I am 7 DPO so just a bit ahead of you. Lets try and stay positive, will see! Hope its one of us lol.

@Kel30, glad to hear from you! Hope you and the little bean are doing well!!! Thanks for checking in :)


----------



## LeahLou

So jealous of your Colorado hiking trips Rahma! Must be gorgeous! Def post pics when the testing begins!!

I wish I had the ability to get to a gym! It's 45 minutes away and pretty expensive. Plus id either need a sitter or have the daycare watch her and I'm not too inclined to have strangers watch my girl! 

I hope it's both of us Natalie!!

Kel, that was my logic behind it! I don't remember which book I read it in but it's the only source that I've ever seen to say that. So I'm glad we bd'ed plenty! 

Tmi, not sure how it happened but while we were BDing over the weekend, DH ripped his baby maker and now we can't do anything until it heals... We weren't even that rough!! Poor man.


----------



## mel28nicole

Sorry I haven't been around! Been really busy since my fiancé has been home more. Been doing a lot of shopping and spending time together. I believe I may have ovulated either Sunday or Monday. Monday I had some ovary pain, but who knows! We BD all weekend so hopefully it works this time!

I'm also the same way about you ladies as friends. My friends don't understand the baby making stuff. Guess I'm still too young. I'm the only one out of my friends who's been in a long relationship (our 5 year anniversary is in a couple weeks) plus I'm the first to be getting married. They all think I'm crazy to be trying again but once you get in that mom mode, it's hard to get out of it!


----------



## Nataliek

@amanda, I just realized I skipped your post! I am so sorry you are feeling this way, I know nothing anyone can say will make it easier. Hang in there, we are here for you xo


----------



## Nataliek

@Mel, that sounds like fun! Some good quality time together!! If you're ready to be a mom and your fiancée is, who cares what anyone things! enjoy the time with your fiancée xo


----------



## LeahLou

Mel, I'm the same way. I moved an hour away from home with DH and left behind some really crappy friends. They were all either jealous of where I am in life or being fakely supportive but never really agreed. 
They also don't think my hubby and I are ready for another baby, but who cares what everyone else thinks. Our families are supportive and I already had my first at 19. I feel like I grew up much faster than anyone around me.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mel28nicole

Rahma I'm 21, 22 in February. None of my close friends have kids but I know plenty of people my age that have 1-2 kids. One of my friends is expecting her first in January and we weren't really close til I found out I was pregnant and we became close again. She suffered a miscarriage with her first pregnancy so she was one of the few that I had for support. My fiancé's cousin was 2 of his own and a step daughter and he's only 22 hehe I think that's why we have baby fever haha


----------



## LeahLou

I'm 21 as well! 22 in March. 
I didnt plan my first but she's worth every sacrifice I made :) I don't want our kids to be far apart in age so we decided after the wedding to officially try! 

I'm glad we're not doing anything that's hurting us, but I'm bummed because we only got a couple rounds in before my hubby got injured haha. I was hoping we'd do more but he needs to heal!


----------



## mel28nicole

Leah my man used to be a garbage man and he pinched his on a folding table. Didn't want to have sex for like 3 days! It was so sad lol


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh no girls I have started spotting :-( am in work & don't finish till 5 so another 5 hours to go before I can even do anything. Am so scared I can't believe it's happening again, I felt really heavy & full last night as if AF was coming. I just can't believe it :-(


----------



## Nataliek

Those are quite the injuries ladies, take it easy on your hubbies ha ha.

I am 33, my age concerns me a little but not too much. You need to read the book I recommended, I feel sooooo much better. It's a quick read, if we lived closer I would pass it around lol


----------



## Nataliek

Bumblebee24 said:


> Ohh no girls I have started spotting :-( am in work & don't finish till 5 so another 5 hours to go before I can even do anything. Am so scared I can't believe it's happening again, I felt really heavy & full last night as if AF was coming. I just can't believe it :-(

No Bumblebee, don't panic yet ok. I had spotting with my 6 year old little boy, I thought I lost him at 7 weeks. I spotted every month with him, red blood too. Can you leave work, say you are ill? If you can you should try and go home to lay down.


----------



## Nataliek

@bumblebee I know saying try to relax isn't going to happen or help, I am thinking of you and praying everything is just fine. Hang in there, go home and rest if you can


----------



## Bumblebee24

Am going home at dinner for an hour so ill have a lie down then. I just don't feel pregnant I can't help but think its over :0(
I just don't no what to do. Do you think A&E will still see me after 5 I hope they can give me answers. I can't help but panic, will I ever be blessed with a child :-( xx


----------



## Nataliek

Aww Bumblebee I feel your pain, I wish there was something we could do to help. Just try and take it easy, even though I know you are panicking. I am thinking of you, please keep us posted xoxo


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi so managed to see the docs on my dinner they took bloods. Am booked in to see the epu on Friday for either more bloods or early scan depending on my hormone levels. Ohh ladies I just have everything crossed it sticks x


----------



## Nataliek

Im 8DPO - am spotting. I am about to cry my eyes out.


----------



## 3Minions

Bumblebee, I'm crossing everything for you.


----------



## Nataliek

Bumblebee24 said:


> Hi so managed to see the docs on my dinner they took bloods. Am booked in to see the epu on Friday for either more bloods or early scan depending on my hormone levels. Ohh ladies I just have everything crossed it sticks x





Praying for you Bumblebee xoxo


----------



## mel28nicole

Praying for you bumblebee! As long as you're not cramping I think you'll be ok!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## LeahLou

Oh bumblebee!! Prayers to you!! I know it sucks so bad when you feel like you have no hope. But you do. Bleeding is common in pregnancy! Keep your chin up for that little one inside you! Hope your levels are awesome! Keep us updated! When will you hear?

I'm glad I'm not the only one who had an injured hubby :haha:

So I tested this morning cause I couldn't help myself... I wanna know whether we caught one or two eggs!! I did a wondfo and haven't had a problem with this batch. I saw something... Now I'm going to obsess.. :haha: I did an O test too and it's faint as well. I'll post a pic when I get to town :)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## LeahLou

I sharpened it a bit but that's all. Anyone see what I see??


----------



## Nataliek

Yes, I see something there. When did you first ovulate?

I am spotting - 8 DPO. I have mild cramps too, I am wondering if I have a luteal defect. I don't know. I am so emotional


----------



## LeahLou

Yay! I O'd about 3 weeks ago and again last Friday :) I'm emotional, nauseous, exhausted, achy, and crampy. 

I think the mc is really hitting me now.. I'm not sure why it took over a month, but I am really upset about it. Seems like no one wants to talk about it around me. I guess its old news to everyone else. But I got my bnb girls :) :hugs:

Implantation bleeding Natalie?? I'm sorry you're emotional. :( Is it about anything in particular or just in general? Are you an early tester or are you actually patient? :haha:


----------



## Nataliek

I likely won't test until Sunday, even though I am not due until next Tuesday. I have never ever gotten a positive before my period, actually I usually don't until I am a day late. With my 6 year old it was 2 days late before I got a positive. I had implantation with my son, I thought it was my period. But this is more reddish so not likely. I am honestly thinking its a hormone issue. Once we see the specialists in a few weeks, we can get the testing started. I think I am just emotional because it's approaching pms regardless of whether or not I am pregnant. 

I am sorry you feel sad Leah, I know how hard it is when you feel so alone. I feel like I drive my friends nuts, I really like being able to have this outlet too. 

Are you going to test again tomorrow morning?? It could very well be a BFP!!!


----------



## LeahLou

I really hope things get sorted out. Did you have your first 2 babies naturally without help to conceive? Can't wait to see your tests :) 

All my friends are still in college and most are in serious relationships, but aren't close to marriage. So, I already felt alone and now there's yet another thing that I'm going through that they won't for a while! That's alright though. I love where I am in life and wouldn't have it any other way. 

I really hope this is it! My boobs are so soreeeee!


----------



## Nataliek

I did not have help conceiving my first two, they were natural and happened first try both cycles. They are mine from a previous marriage, my husband now has no children of his own. My family doctor said they will likely look at him more than me as I have a history of healthy pregnancies. Even though I know things can change, nothing is ever the same. I am convinced I have a luteal phase defect, I am spotting more 9DPO and feel like I am about to get my period any second. I am ok today, this could be a simple fix. Who knows! Im counting myself out this cycle, onto testing and the next one! 

I hope you get a BFP Leah, that would be so wonderful!!!

@Bumblebee, how are you feeling today???


----------



## Bumblebee24

@nataliek am ok honey, feeling a little run down think its my emotions. I haven't had much spotting today thankfully but a little bit of back ache :0/
All I can say is roll on tomorrow & FX it's good news.
My hubby said he could pull a sicky at work if I wanted him to come but I have been able to talk to my sister who's coming with me. I no my mum would have come if she wasn't on holiday, she doesn't no anything about it yet shes back saturday afternoon so FX it will all be a bad story to tell her but am still not 100% sure what's going on.
Please ladies keep me in your thoughts & pray for our sticky bean xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Praying for you bumblebee! I hope all is well and stay positive! I know it's hard, but you can do it!

Happy thanksgiving ladies! Enjoy your friends and family! I'm trying not to symptom spot but I've been peeing so much the last couple of days! I'm 5DPO. Planing on testing the 8th so I still got some time. This is the first time I've seen some family in a while so in hoping there isn't much talk about the miscarriage. I've been fine but every time I talk about it, I get upset.


----------



## Nataliek

Happy Thanksgiving to my American BNB friends!! 

Hang in there Bumblebee, I am sending lots of baby dust your way xoxo


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi ladies well it looks like its over for me. Just been to the toilet & the loo was full of bright red blood :0( not quite sure wat to do A&E or wait till tomorrow xx


----------



## LeahLou

Def go bumble! See what's going on! I'm so so sorry! :(

Happy thanksgiving y'all! First thanksgiving being married and it's been hard to split the day. I'm a big family person and my family's in town from the mountains so I was ready to be at my parents house with my side!

I tested this morning and no big change but it's soooo early. :)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Bumblebee24 said:


> Hi ladies well it looks like its over for me. Just been to the toilet & the loo was full of bright red blood :0( not quite sure wat to do A&E or wait till tomorrow xx

Oh Bumblebee, I am so sorry you have to go through this again, I am hoping its just a scare as well. Take it easy tonight, rest. Thinking of you.


----------



## 3Minions

Oh Bumblebee. I'm sorry.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Afternoon ladies,
Well just returned from scheduled epu appointment. My levels where high enough for an internal scan. They where able to see a yoke sac but no baby yet I am due another scan in 2 weeks Friday 13th I did already book the day off work as I was going to get my Christmas tree, don't ask yes I do book a whole day off to get in the Xmas spirt Xxxx thank you ladies so much for all you have done so far. I have everything crossed that this is my little sticky bean


----------



## LeahLou

Phew! I know you're not relieved yet, but I'm so glad you got to see something!! Xoxo


----------



## Nataliek

Oh Bumblebee! My fingers are crossed for you, I will keep you in my thoughts!

I am getting my period, 5 days early again. I am ok, I believe this is a luteal defect, something the fertility clinic said could be a possibility. Hope progesterone will help, no fun getting your period twice in one month!!


----------



## LeahLou

I'm sorry! My best friend is going through that too where she's getting 2 periods a month. I think it's because she switched BC types 5 times in the last year so her body's trying to adjust now that she stopped it.


----------



## mel28nicole

Natalie when I was younger, about 15 or 16, I used to get mine every 3 weeks. I wasn't sure why. I got on BC to regulate it. When I got off, it started up again. I went on te depo shot after that, didn't have a period while I was on it, and when I got off I've been regular ever since. I never found out why I was like that, I guess they didn't care because I was young. 

Bumblebee I'm glad your scan was good and your levels are still high! I'm praying your bean sticks! I'm scared to get pregnant again because of possibly losing again. I really want this to be a healthy baby for you!


----------



## Nataliek

Yes, this has only started happening the past two months, it's really weird becuase I started yesterday at 9DPO and I am very regular. Not sure why all of a sudden it's out of whack. I'm hopeful it's just a simple hormonal fix and we can get on with TTC soon.


----------



## mel28nicole

My last AF before I was pregnant was May 17th. I didn't get a positive til I was 2 weeks late on June 28th. But, I had this really weird bleed, that was like a period June 3-4th. I thought I was pregnant due that to, maybe implantation bleeding, so my fiance started going inside me. My AF was due June 14th and I tested 5 times and still kept getting negatives. Even when I did get a positive, it wasn't that strong. That's why I think the bleed I had really was an early period, even if it was 17 days after my other AF. It was weird. I really do believe I was only 10 weeks along when I found out the baby stopped growing. It just seemed to strange to me to be 14 weeks along and find out the baby stopped growing 6 weeks ago. I'm really angry with the doctors I went to for not listening to me and letting me have a scan at my first appointment to see how far I really was. I plan on going to a different doctor that goes through MaGee, a women's hospital in my area rather than the one I went to. My friend miscarried her first pregnancy and is now 32 weeks along with her second and MaGee gave her a scan at 6 weeks and even listened to the heart beat at 10. The one I went to wouldn't listen to the heart beat til 12 weeks. I just wish I knew sooner, even though I couldn't prevent the miscarriage, it would have been a lot easier on my heart to know sooner and I believe I would have if I went through MaGee.

I'm in a pickle because I really want to test! I have been peeing a lot the last 3 days. I had two really vivid dreams last night. One was of my wedding reception, the other was me playing a drinking game with Keith Urban hahaha. I never remember my dreams so it was just strange to me. And I had a bad stuffy nose all day today. I'm only 6DPO and I'm not due til Dec 10th. I don't know when I should try to test. I want to next week, maybe Tuesday since I'll be a week from AF and I'll be 10DPO. Is that a good DPO to start testing? This is really the first cycle I believe to consider TTC. We were really good about BDing around ovulation lol.


----------



## 3Minions

10dpo is as good as any, lol.... Just don't be surprised if you don't get a + right away.... As long as I'm peeing on SOMETHING I feel like I'm doing something.


----------



## mel28nicole

I feel the same way, it's not gonna hurt to try. Just a dollar gone lol. I probably wouldn't go and get any FRER unless I got somewhat of a positive on a dollar store test


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks girls :), I am feeling much better. Looking forward to a new month and a new year!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mel28nicole

Ladies help me out! I couldn't help but test! I'm 10dpo, I took this at 3:15ish am. I didn't know what time it was, just knew I had to pee lol. Took these pics at about 5 minutes after. Started seeing the line after 3 minutes. I know I'm only 10dpo so this may be why it's faint. Do you see something?? I plan on testing again in two days to see if it get darker

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/40CBC713-7F22-489E-BD6B-6F2796AB90EC_zpskhg0nflh.jpg

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/B6D373FF-914E-4E6F-A7BE-D2B5753E2C94_zpsimnxm2oq.jpg


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Yes, I see it too!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Mel!!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

I still have 2 other cheap ones I was going to use up. My fiancé should be back home Sunday so I was planning on using a FRER then for him :)


----------



## DaniBethBee

Well, Ladies, after four cycles of waiting then trying I finally got my BFP! :happydance: This happened for me, it can and will happen for you, too! 

Now, if this one would kindly stick for the prescribed 40 weeks...


----------



## LeahLou

Mel!!! I see that!! I did a FS yesterday at 9dpo and didn't get much. 
Do a FRER!!!
I did a FRER this morning and it has a super faint 2nd line. Just not ready to call it a bfp until it's in my face, no denying it +!

Congrats girl!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats Dani! And thank you ladies! It's still early my AF isn't due til the 10th so I'm kinda nervous to go out and get a FRER right away. I'll see what the test shows on Thursday and if it's clearer, I'll get the FRER. I think I may try to FaceTime with my fiance because I really don't think I can wait til Sunday to tell him lol =)


----------



## 3Minions

Exciting times on this board


----------



## LeahLou

10dpo :happydance:


----------



## mel28nicole

I think I see it Leah! That's so exciting! The more I check out pregnancy tests on countdowntopregnancy.com the more I want to test again tomorrow instead of waiting til Thursday! I can't handle how impatient I am lol. I may even just go out and get a digital Friday to show to my fiancé when he finally comes home.


----------



## LeahLou

That's my plan! If it gets darker, I'm gonna get a digi!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Bumblebee24

:happydance: WHOOPY congratulations, perfect timing wat a great early christmas present :xmas6::xmas12:


----------



## Nataliek

Yay! This is a good luck thread! Congrats girls!


----------



## mel28nicole

I caved and I couldn't help but test again today! One of my friends is pregnant, about 10 weeks along, and she's dying for a pregnancy buddy so she kept pushing me to test again. This is 11DPO

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed1.jpg
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed2.jpg

and this was comparing the two. Top is yesterday at 10DPO and bottom is today 11DPO. I don't really see a difference.
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed3.jpg

Baby dust to all! I can't believe it!


----------



## DaniBethBee

I see it, Leah!!!


----------



## Smiler79

Hey ladies

Amazing to see so many bfp's!!!!

I am really hoping i will be joining you. I am 8 dpo and have been feeling slightly nasueas for last few days and keep getting the occasional twinges in my breasts. I have also felt crampy as though af is about to arrive but not due til this time next week.

Trying not to get hopes up as had a few symptoms last month but turned out to be nothing but seeing as so many positive messgaes on here hoping i wil be one of them !!!!


----------



## LeahLou

FRER was negative this am. Yesterday must've been a fluke.

You're preggers Mel!!!!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## LeahLou

Apparently I got a fluke pack because the next test didn't have a control or test line. 
:brat: ughhhhhh


----------



## mel28nicole

Ok I'm convinced now! :happydance: Baby dust to you all!! I think this thread is very lucky and I'm praying this is a sticky one! AF isn't due for another 5 days so I hope this is a good sign!

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed5.jpg


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Awww Mel!!! I am sooo so happy for you!!! Congratulations, you deserve it!!!!!


----------



## Kel30

Positive pregnancy tests make my heart flutter. Congratulations Mel ! 

I had the first bfp in this thread and I'm now 12+4. Keep the faith ladies.... Bad things don't always happen. Sticky beans all round! 

Xxx


----------



## LeahLou

Yay Mel!!!! Stick baby stick!!!

Well ladies, don't want to down the mood, but I got a bfp this morning but wiped to see a lot of blood and clots. I'm really crampy and kind of hurting. Safe to say chemical. So it looks like y'all are stuck with me for another month!


----------



## 3Minions

Sorry LeahLou.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Massive congratulations Mel :happydance: sticky bean to you x


Ohh leah am sorry huni massive hug xx


----------



## Nataliek

AWWW Im sorry Leah, maybe we will get new years BFP'S. Let's keep trying to be positive, it will happen!!

@Smiler, I have everything crossed for you! I hope you will be announcing a BFP next week! 

I can't wait to see the specialist on the 18th, I am hoping they will start our testing right away. I am not going to OPK this month, am just winging it. I feel 100% less stressed about not actively trying just going with the flow. No point in trying anyway until my cycles go back to normal. 

Mel, those are REALLY strong positives if AF isn't due for another 5 days, that's amazing!!! Maybe your dates are off and you are a little more pregnant than you expect lol. So very happy for you!!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Rhama, 

I know what you mean about funky cycles, I am having the same issue. I have been focusing really hard to take it one day at a time, I am not using OPKs this month. I need an emotional/mental break. 

I am sorry you are feeling emotional, you are allowed, take it easy on yourself. Its just a matter of time for you :)


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls how is everyone.

I really think I am getting symptoms but worried I am imagining them!!!

Af is due tuesday. I bought a two pack of tests today that you can use from four days before period is due. 

I am torn as to whether I should test in the morning or hold on til Tuesday if af doesnt arrive. 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mel28nicole

Smiler I got a faint positive a week before AF was due on those dollar store tests, .88 cent ones at Walmart. Also 6 days before. The FRER i took 5 days before. I took another .88 cent one today 3 days before AF being due and it was the darkest line I've seen since I was testing. My mother in law was like stop! You're pregnant lol. But he never experienced a MC, it's so hard not to keep reassuring yourself ya know?

Anyway, go ahead and test!! You never know!!


----------



## Smiler79

Well ladies I tested this morning and got a bfn:-( still got no af symptoms though and still ferling midl nauseas so hoping not all in my head. Will test again Tuesday if af doesnt arrive


----------



## Nataliek

@smiler It's not over yet, I have never gotten an early positive, I've been pregnant 4 times and its always the day of or day after my period is due. Don't worry too much yet :) 

I am feeling MUCH more relaxed without using OPKs, I have a pretty good idea of when I am ovulating anyway so not sure what good they do me other than making me anxious :) Our specialist appointment is on the 18th, am looking forward to that! 

@MEL so excited for you!!! What a wonderful early Christmas present.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## amanda111308

Congrats Mel on your super strong bfps!! 

Afm- I am due to ovulate any time now and due to test on Christmas Eve... A sticky bfp would be the most amazing gift EVER!!

Baby dust for our year end bfps ladies!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Amanda, I'm in the exact same boat (and province) as you... Must be something in the water. I figure I'll ovulate Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## amanda111308

3Minions said:


> Amanda, I'm in the exact same boat (and province) as you... Must be something in the water. I figure I'll ovulate Wednesday or Thursday.

According to my app I am supposed to ovulate on Thursday, but this is my last cycle with OPKs so we'll see what happens... I feel so down today and not sure why... Really hoping for my Christmas Eve bfp but feelings on the matter today is if it is negative it might wreck my Christmas... So unless I am feeling pregnant I might not test until I am officially late.

What part if AB do you live in?


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks @Rhama, I am happy too. I hope things are going well with you and your hubby, you feeling ok lately?

@Amanda, I know its hard to stay positive on something you hope and dream about. Have you decided to not use OPK's anymore as well? It will happen for you, of course it will!!


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> Thanks @Rhama, I am happy too. I hope things are going well with you and your hubby, you feeling ok lately?
> 
> @Amanda, I know its hard to stay positive on something you hope and dream about. Have you decided to not use OPK's anymore as well? It will happen for you, of course it will!!

If I don't get my bfp this cycle I will be out of OPKs and don't think I will buy any for a while. I find they make me even more obsessive than I already am. Every time I got pregnant in the past I just enjoyed bd and didn't really track anything except cm. So I think ai am going to take the relaxed approach and see what happens :)


----------



## Nataliek

That's exactly the problem I have @Amanda. I am relaxing too :)


----------



## Kel30

Hi ladies, 

I had my booking/dating scan today at 13+2 and everything was perfect. Needless to say I am do relieved and over joyed! 
Feel like I can finally relax and enjoy the pregnancy now without worry about another mmc

Kel x


----------



## Bumblebee24

WOW :happydance: super happy for you Kel. How amazing to finally feel at ease about your pregnancy. Have a wonderful Christmas and enjoy telling everyone you super exciting news :xmas8::xmas12:


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats Kel!!!

I got a faint bfp on a wondfo this morning. Going to do a FRER this afternoon to see if it's + then I'll call the doc since I'm still spotting


----------



## Smiler79

Congratulations kel so happy for you.

leah hope every thing turns out ok.

well for me no af yet and no pre af cramps like normal but got a bfn this morning :-(

Dont know whether I an just going to come on later than expected or whether hcg not high enough to register yet. 

Thing is I always tested positive on day period due wyen pregnant before so so [email protected] just want af to show up if it's going to.

Going to try and hold out til thursday to test again if af doesnt show up
Xxxx


----------



## Nataliek

Amazing news @Kel!!! What an amazing feeling, enjoy your pregnancy!!! 

@Leah, I hope everything is ok. It's not fun being in limbo. Let us know how you make out.

@Smiler, I know how anxious you must be, you want it to go one way or another. Hang in there xo


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats Kel! So happy for you!! I can't wait til I'm at that point. I feel like I'm worrying every day!

Leah what's the news!!! Hope you get a nice line!


----------



## Smiler79

Well another morning, another bfn but still no af :-(

Hubby reminded me though that my cycle became really irregular after my first miscarriage and would be anywhere beteen 27 and 33 days. There fore I think I am going to try and stop torturing myself. Saturday will be 33 days so I am going to try and hold off testing til then if af doesnt show. But now I have been reminded of how irregular my cycle was when trying to concieve imogen after my first miscarriage I think af will arrive in next couple of days

any news leah?


----------



## Nataliek

@Smiler Hang in there, I know you must be having a tough time, it's no fun being in limbo. I get to the point where I drive myself so crazy I just want it to go either way to get on with it lol. I am sending you positive thoughts!


----------



## amanda111308

So I am due to ovulate tomorrow according to my app, today I had so much ewcm I had to wipe several times... Sorry I know it's gross but hopefully it is a good sign :) we bd this morning so hopefully between this morning and a bd session tomorrow we can catch that egg!! Wish me luck, this is it!!


----------



## 3Minions

Good luck! 
My body has once again totally messed with me. I am cd20 today - last month I got a pos opk on cd19. My opks are stark white. I had some spotting in the middle of the night and nothing today. I started using opks on cd13, had a decent (but not pos line) on cd15, and that was it. I guess this is gonna be a looooong cycle. Or AF will be here right away. But my cervix is really high so I doubt that. Sigh.


----------



## Nataliek

good luck @Amanda!!! 


@3minions it is so frustrating when your body gets so out of whack. I am going through the same, it makes me feel like it's never going to happen.


----------



## amanda111308

Well I never got to test much today with my OPKs until now and it is a perfect positive... Bd this morning should we DTD again tonight or can I wait until tomorrow morning or should I just plié through it hahaha sooo tired of bd...


----------



## mel28nicole

I didn't BD after I ovulated if that helps! We did the day before and the day off, apparently it was enough!


----------



## Smiler79

Well no 2013 BFP for me. Af arrived yesterday :-(

I know i didnt really want to have an August baby but i had convinced myself i had fallen pregnant this month so really disappointed.

What makes it worse is that it means my cycle is irregilar again which means it will be harder to know when my next AF will be due and when i ovulate :-( Was hoping to avoid using opks as i know i will become obsessive but think i may have to now. 

THink i will be ovulating over christmas but not sure if this is a good thing or not. My froends say it is as i will be so busy with festivities that i will not be thinking about geting pregnant. BUt i think it will be the opposite as i would be excitedly teling people over christmas if i was still pregnant and also we are visiting family and sytayimg in differnt places so it is likely to be a stressful time and not sure we will actually find time to BD

I know my husbamd would say i am totally over thinking things if he read this and i know he would be right but i am just sooooooo desperat to be pregnant again. The ned is even worse than it was after my first miscarriage. SOmedays i feel like if i didnt have imogen to focus on it would totally consume me and i would just fall apart.

Seeing the other bfps on here gives me hope and i know tere can be a positive outcome as i have my rainbow IMogen as proof of that but at moment it is very hardt o stay positive

HOw is eveyone else.

any news LEah?


----------



## Nataliek

Oh @Smiler I am so sorry you are feeling down. I know how you feel, we are here for you. I know there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better, it will just take time. I feel the same, after my recent second loss I feel more desperate than the first. Its hard to accept one, let alone two. If you can, go and get the book "The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant." It really helped me and it's funny too, it will make you laugh! 


@Amanda You are probably safe with yesterday morning, maybe today to just to cover your bases. I am not BD'ing that much this cycle, I almost resented it last month.


----------



## amanda111308

OPK is faint this morning but we BD this morning just in case. I picked up soft cups yesterday to try out in case I still get my AF this month. I thought what the hell and put one in post-BD... I feel pretty mellow and relaxed and in a way don't really care if I get my bfp for this cycle... I am just getting fed up with it all entirely. We have been ttc #2 since my son turned 1 in May and so far it's not in the cards... Ugh sorry I sound so depressive... I just feel so defeated today.


----------



## Nataliek

I totally understand Amanda, it is defeating when you have a goal and can't seem to accomplish it. You have no known fertility issues right? There is no reason why you wont have another little miracle very soon! I recommended a book to smiler, the impatient woman's guide to getting pregnant, it realllllly helped me and made me laugh. 

https://www.impatientwoman.com/book.html

You will really like it!!!


----------



## Nataliek

Two parts from the book:

When I was trying to conceive, I never found a book about getting pregnant that was fun to read, like talking to a girlfriend who knows a lot but also laughs a lot. Trying to get pregnant is not just medical &#8211; it&#8217;s also psychological, social, and sexual. It involves an enormous amount of emotion, from anxiety and despair to hope and joy. Instead of cuddling after sex, you now put pillows under your butt and sit with your legs in the air like an upturned insect. Two weeks later, you're squinting furiously at something you just peed on, praying for a second line to appear, and feeling despondent when it doesn&#8217;t. 


Books and websites by (usually male) fertility doctors can tell you about the latest tests, but there's a lot missing. How many of them have woken their husbands for morning sex because they thought they were ovulating? How many nervously peed on a stick at 5am because they couldn't wait any longer, or cried uncontrollably when their period came? Trying to get pregnant is very emotional and stressful because ultimately, it&#8217;s out of our control. If you're an Impatient Woman, this is extremely difficult, even if you've only been trying for a few months. As a psychologist, I share coping strategies based on the latest research. As a woman who has gone through the stress of trying to get pregnant three times (four if you count my early miscarriage), I've also experienced the strong emotions that no amount of training can prepare you for.

You also deserve the most accurate information possible. When I was first trying to get pregnant, I read everything I could in books and online. I analyze data and write journal articles in my day job as a researcher, so I turned next to research studies published in medical journals. Over and over, I discovered that what I had found online, in books, and even on the instruction sheets for ovulation predictor kits was wrong, half wrong, or from a questionable source. Finding the real information based on actual studies helped me get pregnant naturally fairly quickly &#8211; three times -- despite being over 35 and having some fertility issues. Yet much of this scientifically rigorous and very helpful research isn&#8217;t available where most women can find it. In The Impatient Woman&#8217;s Guide, I share this exciting information with you. 

Many fertility books cover only part of the story. They discuss the physical aspects of getting pregnant without mentioning the emotional ones, detail one method of ovulation prediction but leave out other methods, or go into exhausting detail about what to eat before trying to get pregnant but not cover much else. Perhaps because I&#8217;m an Impatient Woman, I wished I could find one book with all of this stuff instead of having to read 10 or 15. The Impatient Woman&#8217;s Guide to Getting Pregnant is that book.


----------



## LeahLou

That sounds like a great book!!

My wondfos were flukes! False positives. Oh well.. 

Smiler, I know exactly how you feel.. If we don't get pregnant this month, we have to wait until he gets all fixed up and better. Even though that's only a month or 2, after that he wants to avoid a holiday baby because everyone in the family except me all have birthdays during the fall/winter. So that turns into almost a 4-5 month break. I'm also switching insurance as of January unless I'm preggo and that would be really expensive. :( there's a lot of pressure this month and I'm trying to not let it get to me. I'm glad I have Emilia to keep me on my feet! You're not alone!


----------



## amanda111308

So how is everyone feeling? I have a confirmed ovulation and got my temp spike today :) praying for a Christmas Eve bfp!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Good luck, @Amanda!!!!! My fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Good luck Amanda! I really think this is a lucky group! I've been feeling good. I haven't had MS but I've been tired, peeing a lot, heart burn, etc.

I also wanted to let you ladies know that I have officially graduated! I had a 2.33 GPA this semester which was terrible but hey I got my bachelors so i don't care haha.


----------



## Kel30

Congratulations on your graduation Mel. That's a HUGE achievement. Well done 

Kel x


----------



## Nataliek

Congrats Mel!! Two great Christmas presents for you!!


----------



## Nataliek

How is everyone doing? I can't believe it's almost Christmas! We had our first appointment with the fertility doctor yesterday and I feel soooo much better. They were very positive that things will be just fine.


----------



## amanda111308

Aww Natalie that is great news!! I am so happy they are optimistic and I know you will be a mom! Sooner than later I think :) keep positive!!

Afm I am currently 6dpo and my temps are remaining up I had a slight temp dip yesterday by about .20 degrees and today it has shot back up a bit which is reassuring. I don't want to get myself too hyped up like last cycle. I was sure I was preggo and I wasn't, when AF came I was devastated. So trying to relax and let nature take its course. Is everybody ready for Christmas?! :)


----------



## 3Minions

FX for you Amanda.
Congratulations Mel!

I haven't been around because I've been SO mad at my stupid body. I went through all my OPKs and I will not be buying any more. They're dumb. Checking my cervix works just fine for me thank you very much. I'm going with being 1dpo. I FINALLY ovulated (or at least my body showed signs of it) on CD26. DH and I are relieved we don't have to have sex for a couple weeks. We bded 15 of the last 21 days and I'm SO over it.


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks @Amanda! I am feeling much better about things, they were great. The Dr. I saw was so nice and helpful. Going to start our first round of testing on cycle day 3 in January! I hope hope hope you get your Christmas BFP!! That would be so amazing, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I know what you mean about not wanting to be too hopeful. You're just being guarded and that's understandable and I think healthy too.


----------



## Nataliek

Aww @3minions. I know what you mean about feeling let down by your body. I was feeling the same with these recurring early losses. It's so frustrating and difficult. Take a little break, relax and I am sure it will make a huge difference.


----------



## Nataliek

Merry Christmas Eve, everyone. I hope Santa is good to you all! One more week until we kick this year to the curb. 2014 is a new beginning :)


----------



## amanda111308

AF showed up this morning :( nothing quite says Merry Christmas like a visit from the witch... Lost all hope now :'( I think my son will be an only child. I just can't do this anymore. Since my loss the heartbreak has become more and more devastating every month.


----------



## LeahLou

I'm so sorry. I know what you mean. It's really tough. Don't loose hope. Please don't! Be strong momma.


----------



## Nataliek

@Amanda, I am so sorry AF showed up today, not a very nice way to spend Christmas. I know you are hurting but they say you should never make decisions when you are upset. This is very painful but there is no reason why you will not have another child, it's just time. One of my very close friends went through 7 losses (she was diagnosed with blood clotting disorder) and went through agony and heartache for 3 years to have their first. She is having her little boy on January 8th. You will have another child, it's the journey to getting there might take a little longer. Hang in there, I hope you were able to have a nice day with your family. 

I am feeling out this month to, sadly we only BD once this cycle because of work and we were both exhausted. I am about 6 days away from AF and I feel like she is going to come on with a vengence.


----------



## 3Minions

Awww Amanda. I'm sorry.


----------



## Nataliek

well I am 11 DPO and I tested this morning because I like to torture myself and BFN. I am pmsing so bad. I know it's a long shot this month, we only BD once before positive OPK and I think the day of O. I don't feel pregnant at all so preparing myself to move on. This time of the month is always the worst.


----------



## Nataliek

But good news is no early spotting, I seem to be right back on track after the loss in October. Suppose I should be happy about that.


----------



## LeahLou

Glad you're trying to be positive. It's so hard to be. I have no idea what dpo I am or if I O'd. Never got a +opk. Didn't realize I was supposed to test twice a day :blush: so I'm for once just trying to wait till AF instead of testing early! I can't take anymore bfn's or finding out about chemicals. 
:hugs:


----------



## Nataliek

I hear you, Leah. It becomes obsessive, I am glad I have been more relaxed this time. 12dpo and bfn today. Oh well, AF is due wed and I feel like I'm going to get it any second. On to a new month and a new year!!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies

Sorry ihave been quiet for a while. Trying to focus on family over Christmas. But have hit the post Christmas depression. Realy looking forward to a night out woth hubby tomorrow night at a black tie Nye ball but other than that feeling quiet hopeless.

Not looking forward to starting 2014 with no job, no money and not pregnant when
I should be about 22 weeks by now :-(

Hubby have done quite a bit more bding this month as little oe has had a few lie ins due to daddies alrm not going off and has ad one over night visit with nanny and granddad (another one tomorrow night).

AF due roughy around the 10th jan so just into the 2 week wait. Really hoping to get bfp as would be a great start ot new year but not hpeful as normally have ovulation pains but haven't had any last two months :-( hoping this is not something to worry about. If no bfp in JAn the think I will give in and start using opks even though I am likely to ecome obsessive about it!!!

How are all you ladies feeling about 2014 just around the corner?

Sending lots of positive vibes and baby dust to you all for 2014.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Smiler

I hope you had a nice Christmas with your family, I totally took my mind off it and I am much happier! I know it's hard not to think of the what if's, we all do it. Think of this, we are right around the corner from a new year and a fresh start! I am two days away from AF and I am so emotional and pmsing I would like to just get it already so I can start feeling hormonally normal lol.


----------



## Nataliek

well 13 dpo and bfn - spotting this morning. AF should be here anytime. Suppose I should be happy I had no irregular spotting this month and that my body is back to normal. Still really disappointed.


----------



## LeahLou

Here are my tests from this morning. FMU and smu. Cd 27. 3-5 days from AF!


----------



## Nataliek

Those are great tests, Leah! Hope you get your bfp to start the new year!


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks girl! Really hoping this is it!


----------



## Nataliek

Happy New Year, Ladies! AF started today, am looking at it as a brand new beginning! Fresh cycle to get started in 2014!


----------



## amanda111308

I am not 100% sure but like 95% sure that I ovulated on cd7... I know it's highly unlikely and uncommon but I had TONNES of ewcm, like pouring out of me (sorry tmi) and the night before (on cd6) I had o pains AND the morning of cd 8 I got my temp spike... 

I am out of opks but normally I don't even start using those until cd10. I get a second lh surge around cd19 so to cover all my bases this month I started bd earlier in case it truly was an extremely early o. I am going to bd every second day thus entire cycle to make sure we have no reason to miss it this month. If I get a bfn on Jan 27th I will make a doctors appointment.

I am running out of time to have my babes close-ish in age!!


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Amanda, do you check your cervix? I do, it's actually how I can tell exactly my fertile time along with EWCM. I can hardly reach mine when I am going to O. Did you have trouble conceiving your little boy? I am positive its just a matter of time for you, don't lose hope. One of my best friends is going to have her little boy next week after 3 years of loss and struggle. It will be all worth it in the end, promise! 

I am feeling a bit emotional, I just got my AF today, I thought it started yesterday but just a bit of spotting. We are having a first round of testing next Friday, I am having a saline solution flush out of my uterus to see if my c-section scar has a fluid build up that could be causing recurrent loss. 

Hang in there.


----------



## LeahLou

I'm so out of it tonight. Tests still have super faint lines but they're not getting darker and it's negative at night. I just feel like with every bfn, I get reminded that I should've had a 2 month old or be 37, 32, 23, or 8 weeks pregnant.. This just sucks. I'm really getting drained by TTC. I think we need to go back to NTNP because my heart is sinking. AF isn't here yet and I have 1-3 more days so there's time. I'm praying for positivity in my heart, mind, and tests :haha:


----------



## Nataliek

aww Leah, I know you feel. It's the hardest thing to go through, I have never experienced something so difficult. Have you had any fertility investigations as to why the losses? I have only had 2 and I am investigating, my husband is 40 and I am 33, neither one of us wants to do this past a few more years. We took a complete break last month and only BD twice and I felt so much more relaxed over those two weeks, maybe a little rejuvenating break is all you need?


----------



## LeahLou

I'm hoping. I don't want to give up. 
My first 2 mc's were from having my IUD in. The 2nd two were from my previous doctor's poor care. They never checked up on me and I had leftover tissue that wasn't found because my hpt's always went negative then would turn positive again. It was discovered when my new doctor did the D&E in October. The most recent was because my lining was too thin for implantation.


----------



## Nataliek

Aww ok, I see. Well try (I know its hard, almost impossible) to be positive. You are fertile, you are getting pregnant. It WILL happen, it will. My husband has no children of his own and I know how you feel about wanting to give your hubby a family, I feel the same and it's heartbreaking when you feel like you can't. But...don't give up!!


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks lovely! I'm one of the lucky ones that has an explanation. I was literally pregnant half of last year! But I won't give up. Except for March and April cause hubby doesn't want a holiday baby! 
Praying this next cycle is for us Natalie!


----------



## Nataliek

I am praying for us too, Leah!!


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> Hi Amanda, do you check your cervix? I do, it's actually how I can tell exactly my fertile time along with EWCM. I can hardly reach mine when I am going to O. Did you have trouble conceiving your little boy? I am positive its just a matter of time for you, don't lose hope. One of my best friends is going to have her little boy next week after 3 years of loss and struggle. It will be all worth it in the end, promise!
> 
> I am feeling a bit emotional, I just got my AF today, I thought it started yesterday but just a bit of spotting. We are having a first round of testing next Friday, I am having a saline solution flush out of my uterus to see if my c-section scar has a fluid build up that could be causing recurrent loss.
> 
> Hang in there.

I haven't checked my cervix because I have a hard time telling of ot open or closed. After natural childbirth it's more like a slit than a little hole to feel for making it very difficult to decipher. When I conceived my son I was on birth control and we were not trying at all... Go figure... He was a very welcomed surprise for sure and now we are trying relentlessly and no dice... It's so frustrating for sure.

I am SO emotional too, luckily my husband understands but he is so supportive. We are both 25 so we are young ish and have time but my body craves to havey lo's close is age and it just isn't happening :(


----------



## LeahLou

I'm sorry Amanda. Definitely know how you feel! Emilia was a bcp baby too so I've never had to do all this TTC stuff! It's tough to keep going and keep your head up, but you can do it! If it's too much pressure id just NTNP and let it be more natural. That's how we conceived so many times last year! It was always the month I had just let go and let it be! 

I got more faint lines on my tests (squinters!) and my cervix is so high I can't reach it and I have a lot of very thin and watery/creamy cm. AF was due either the 3, 4 or today and there's no signs of it! Maybe it's because I had a very long cycle after the mc so my body is all messed up??


----------



## Nataliek

Maybe make a Dr's appointment Leah? I had a realllly long cycle this month from the miscarriage late October and my period was really early in November. I think I am back on track now. It may very well be your body trying to regulate. 

@Amanda, I have had c-sections so my cervix has always felt really closed unless I am ovulating. Even my doctor says that every time I have had an internal lol. I know what you are going through is so difficult, you will get pregnant again. It's such a long process sometimes when you want something so badly. It helps to have such a great support system here and with our husbands. We are having our first treatment next Friday, I am hoping it helps.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Happy new year ladies. I have been keeping an eye on this forum to see how you ladies are getting on. Well today was my 12 week scan baby was flipping around waving & kicking. I couldn't believe it amazing. Baby is measuring 11+4 estimated due date 24th July ekk xx


----------



## Nataliek

Aww Bumblebee that's amazing!!! So so so happy for you!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thank you, it's an amazing feeling honestly. I feel ok just very tired, I haven't really had much sickness at all which is good just more like on off travel sickness which if I didn't no I was pregnant I wouldn't really thought too much about it.
I have my FX for some new year BFP xx


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats Bumblebee!!!! :happydance:

I'm still in limbo y'all! Cd 33 and AF is 1-3 days late. FRER this morning was beyond faint line but I just wanna know what's going on!!! Ugh.


----------



## Smiler79

HI girls. How is everyone.

Great to hear all is well with you and baby bumblebee. So exciting!!!!

Leahlou I hope you get some answers soon, as I know being in limbo is awful :-(

Amanda here is to a great start to 2014 for us all.

As for me AF is due next sat/sun I think (not 100% sure as cycle length has varied since miscarriage between 29 and 31 days). SOme days I think I have pregnancy symptoms and other days I feel like AF could be arriving any day :-(

A BFP would be an amazing start to 2014, esp as not a great start otherwise. My mum is really poorly with varies different things but drs keep putting verything down to old age. She only turned 60 in April so this is ridiculous and not an acceptable answer as far as I am concerned. Then my husbands NAn who has alzhiemers tooka turn for the worst over new year and has stopped eating and is becoming very aggressive so not sure what the llong term prognosis is for her. But if she continues not eating things don't look good.

Sorry for the rant. My gorgeous rainbow Imogen turns 3 on 30th of this month so I realy need t throw myself into organising her party this week. She wants a princess fancy dress party with balloons and a Cinderella cake. (luckily my brother makes cakes!!!!) Hping all the planning will take my mind off waiting for AF. Just hope that if AF does arrive at weekend it doesnt spoil imogens birthday as I know I am going to be gutted again if I am still not pregnant.

Cannot believe my gorgeous rainbow Imogen is going to be 3!!!! SHe makes me proud every single day even if she drives me crazy sometimes!!! I know I should only have to look at her to know there is hope after a miscarriage but still so hard. SHe knew we were pregnant ( she has big ears!!!) and although she knows the baby has gone - her words were the baby wasnt ready, there will be another one soon!!! She keeps asking me when she can be a big sister and it breaks m heart telling her I don't know when but that we are trying!!!!!

Anyway enough from me.

Hope everyone has a good day and will check in on you all again soon xxxxxx


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Smiler,

That sounds like such a great party for your Imogen, I am sure she will love it!! I know this is such a difficult process, but it will happen again for you soon. Its so hard waiting for something you want so badly! I hope things get better with your husbands family, that added stress can't make things any easier. Focus on your little girl's party, I always find a good distraction helps me!

@Leah Limbo is the worst! I hope you find out soon!!! 

@Bumblebee it's time for you to enjoy your little bean!!So so happy for you!!


----------



## Smiler79

Well ladies. I was imagining all the pregnancy symptoms and was right about the AF symptoms as witch arrived today, at least 5 days earlier than I was expecting ;'-(

After a good cry (hubby is away til tomorrow night) I have decided to go back to NTNP. I cannot cope with the heartbreak of TTC at the moment. I know it has only been a few months since miscarriage but it seems like forever as I am sure you all understand. And with each month that goes by I loss a bit more of my positivity.

I hoe that by trying not to think about TTC then it might make things just a little but easier. I know my hubby hates seeing how upset I am every month and wants me to stop tinking about it so much but easier said than done.

Will still be checking in on here but definitely need to give tings a break for a while.

My biggest worry at the moment is that each month my period seems heavier and my pains are wose. Don't know whether I am worrying about nithing or whether it Iis worth a trip to the drs.


----------



## LeahLou

So sorry smiler. I wish your little girl Happy Birthday! Maybe even take just one month for yourself to take the pressure off. Fx it works and you get a surprise :)

Still no AF but I'm thinking she'll come tomorrow. Having some cramping and wiped pink tonight. So only time will tell. Feeling melancholy about it cause id love to be pregnant but I should've had a positive by now.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Smiler, 

I totally understand where you are coming from, I am sorry AF came. I took a month off in December and I feel so much better about it. I have had heavier and more painful periods lately as well, which is part of the reason I am having this saline flush on Friday. It might be worth mentioning to your doctor, they may be able to look into it.

@Leah, I am glad you are coping well with AF arriving. It will happen!!!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey Rahma!! I was wondering where you went! I am glad to see you back!! Woohoo for testing soon!! Today is my birthday and I am trying my best to stay calm and just not think of ttc for a while. Taking a break from the forums can be a great thing sometimes. Even though the ladies are a great support it can sometimes be fuel for over thinking sometimes. Fingers and toes crossed for you Hun!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## amanda111308

Leahlou any news??


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Rhama! So great to hear from you!! I hope you are feeling better, taking a break can be really beneficial. My fingers are crossed for you :)

Happy birthday Amanda!


----------



## mybfisacop

Hello Everyone!

I am new to this site and find it's amazing, full with lots of positive vibes and caring people. I love it

I miscarried 11/17/2013 naturally, and was the most devastating experience of my life. I don't wish this type of pain on anyone. 

I had my first AF on 12/20/2013 and have actively Been TTC since. I don't chart nor use ovulation kits as I find them very difficult to deal with. I do know how to check my CM so I guess that's a plus :)

I noticed "stretchy CM on January 02, 2014" didn't bd till 12am that night well technically January 03, 2014. I checked a fertility calendar states I was most fertile on January 01-06, 2014 but then another site states January 02-09, 2014 so I totally am confused here.....lol

Anyways, my expected testing date is: 01/14/2014 and I sure hope it's a BFP.

Thanks for letting me vent everyone, insure did need it :)

Lots of BBY dust to everyone!

XX


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi mybfisacop, so sorry for your loss. We all know how painful of an experience it is. I always get a bit anxious around fertile time, hoping I covered all of my bases. My fingers are crossed for you on testing day :)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## amanda111308

Omg Rahma!! I am bawling here I have the ugly cry on soo bad!! I am so happy for you!! *huge hugs!!!*


----------



## Bumblebee24

Yeh whoop whoop massive congratulations xx h&h 9 months Hun


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

RHAMA!!! That's amazing news!!! What a wonderful way to start the New Year!!!!! So so so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## mybfisacop

Rahma,

Thanks for the warm welcome! And congrats on that BFP.

-Ree


----------



## mybfisacop

Nataliek,

Thanks a lot, and I wish the same for you too :)

-Ree


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## florence_

Happy healthy 9 months rahma, i still stalk this thread and send baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Rhama, I am in the tww. Unfortunately, we only BD last Sunday, Monday and couldn't Tuesday and Wednesday because my husband was on shift and was up for 34 hours straight with a fire. Wednesday just was not going to happen. I got a positive smiley OPK on Thursday and we BD then so who knows. Only 3 times this cycle. I was really upset on Wednesday night because we couldn't and that's just not fair of me, I don't want to feel this pressure anymore. I was totally fine last month not using OPKs but I did this month and naturally I get anxious. I guess because I had that sonohystogram a few weeks ago, I was really hoping to be able to try really hard so when Wednesday rolled around and we couldn't, it was a huge blow. Im ok now, it is what is and will see what happens. I go back next Thursday for the results of my husbands and my initial testing so will see what they say. 

How are you feeling???? You must be so so so happy and thrilled!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Of course you're nervous, totally normal. Everything is going to be just fine, I am so so happy for you. 

It was pretty ugly at our house last week too, it's ok now. I am stopping OPKs completely next month. If it is meant to happen, it will happen :)


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> Of course you're nervous, totally normal. Everything is going to be just fine, I am so so happy for you.
> 
> It was pretty ugly at our house last week too, it's ok now. I am stopping OPKs completely next month. If it is meant to happen, it will happen :)

I quit opks too... This is my first cycle without them and I feel so much more relaxed. You are so right, if it is meant to happen it will happen :) I am in the tww now too and didn't exactly get lots of prime time bd in. Either way... Here's hoping it was enough for a beautiful bfp!!


----------



## Nataliek

That's right Amanda! Lets stay positive!


----------



## amanda111308

How many dpo are you Natalie?


----------



## Nataliek

I am only 4 so I have another 10 to go, brutal! Oh well. How about you?


----------



## amanda111308

I am 7dpo today... Just waiting it out as best as I can :)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

I am yep! I won't test until I am 12 DPO. I have never ever gotten an early positive, with my son I was actually a day late before I did. I will just depress myself if I test too early lol. I am not feeling it at all this month, really feel like Im out. Oh well, onto the next if I am.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, can I join you? I had a mmc at 12 weeks in early January. In a normal cycle I'd be due to ov early next week but I'm all upside down ATM :-( hpt are neg but opks have had lines on for two weeks! No ewcm and cervix is medium to low. Anyway I'm hoping to catch first month but unlikely I know.

Congrats to everyone who has got their bfp and good luck this cycle to every one else xxx


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Mrs. W, 

Of course you can join! So very sorry for your loss, I wish for no one to ever feel that pain. We will support and be here for you however we can :).


----------



## LeahLou

So sorry Mrs W. We have your back!

CD16 and probably 1-2 dpo! Such a long time till testing... :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies! 

Leah - doesnt the TWW seems so long once you are in it! At least you know roughly how many days you have to wait though. When will you start testing or do you wait until AF is late?

Natalie, I never test until I am late either or until 14 dpo. I am too scared of a chemical. Keeping fingers crossed for you though. Its so common for ladies on here to get their bfp on the one month they said they 'knew' they were out xxx


----------



## LeahLou

It feels SO long right now!! I'm a POAS addict but I need to hold out as long as possible. If I O'd when I spotted I'd be 2-3 dpo. I too don't want to know about anymore chemicals.


----------



## Nataliek

We got our results today, everything is perfect. Actually more than perfect. I have great eggs and egg reserve and my husband has a higher than average sperm analysis. He now thinks he is superman lol. The only slight negative is because we are so fertile, there is a possibility that even the lowest quality sperm that should be making it in, are. She thinks we are just fine to conceive on our own, but also suggested IUI as my husbands shift work sometimes prevents us from optimal trying time and its stressful on us. I also have to have the german measles vaccination again (Rubella) as I am not immune. If I am not PG this month I am having the shot and then we have to wait 30 days after the vaccine. I have a massive show at the end of February so I am sort of glad I won't have that pressure as well. I think in March, we will try IUI. We have nothing to lose and it's covered by OHIP in Canada except for the sperm washing which is not expensive. I feel ALOT better knowing everything appears to be ok.


----------



## Nataliek

Hang in there, Leah! I know you are struggling too.


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's fantastic news Natalie!! I'm so pleased for you. Roll on march xx


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks, Rhama and Mrs. W! I feel on top of the world today lol. I don't want to get overly hopeful until we actually get pregnant but having a plan definitely makes me feel more in control.

How are you feeling, Rhama??


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Don't panic. I had all of that with my son, I actually thought I was miscarrying when I was 7 weeks. I went in for an ultrasound and there he was! I had spotting throughout my pregnancy with him. I know what you mean though, its frightening and nerve wracking. Have you been to the doctor for your bloodwork?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I had cramping and spotting with my dd too. And I know exactly what you mean, it's so scary and I imagine much worse after you've had losses. Sending lots of positive vibes and hugs. I am sure it's just baby burrowing in and getting his or her self comfy in their new home for the next 8 months!! Xxx


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Good, rest up!!! Take it easy!!


----------



## amanda111308

Pretty sure I am out yet again ladies :( temps dropped and I started getting some of my normal pre AF symptoms like breaking out and increased CM...


----------



## Nataliek

Awww Amanda, when are you due? I am due on Thurs and pretty sure am in the same boat. We didn't BD a lot so that's obviously why.


----------



## amanda111308

I was due for AF yesterday... No sign yet but sometimes it's just a little late to get kick started. 13dpo today.


----------



## Nataliek

Did you test yet?


----------



## 3Minions

Hey gals! I've been reading but haven't really had anything worth posting. HOWEVER, I've had the chills and a terrible headache so I figured something was up. Yesterday I was 7 or 8 dpo (I threw out all the OPKs so I'm just going by CM and cervix) and got a squinter on an FRER in the middle of the day, and using FMU I got an actual line this morning  FX it's smooth sailing from here. Good luck to you all! We used instead cups this cycle and I'm not sure if they made a difference or not, but they were easy to use and I recommend them!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats minions! 

How are you feeling now Rahma? Lots of rest is helping I hope xx

Nothing exciting happening here either. Still merrily dtd every other day! Don't think I've oved yet. Cervix is high now though and the beginnings of ewcm so maybe in a few days.


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats you bfp'ers!!! 

6-7dpo! Let the testing commence!!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Oh, and Rahma, congratulations!!!


----------



## Nataliek

Congratulations, minions!!!! Wonderful news!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats minions! I had a few headaches before my positive too :) I figured id update you ladies. I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and we heard the heartbeat at my prenatal appointment today :) I have a Doppler at home and i found it on Friday so I think this little one is here to stay :) I wish all you guys the best of luck the next couple of months! Hope you get your positive soon!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mel28nicole

My morning sickness started exactly at 6 weeks, Christmas Day actually lol. It's starting to go away now but I still feel nauseous and don't have much of an appetite.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Wow massive congratulation minions h&h 9 months xx

Good luck to you ladies waiting to test, the month I found out I really didn't think it was our month so ur all still in with a chance x


----------



## Nataliek

That's amazing, Mel!!! So happy for you!!

Bumblee, how are you feeling???

Good news, Rhama. I think you are going to be just fine!!

Well, AF rolled in two days early. Not heavy, my usual two day before pre-spotting. I am so skeptical this IUI will work, even though all our test results point to yes. If we are so fertile, I should be conceiving naturally. Even though I knew chances were slim this month because we didn't get in optimal BDing, it still stinks. I am taking this week to get over it and feel sorry for myself then Im moving on. I wish I didn't have to wait an entire 6 weeks until my next cycle in March, but the doctor said the vaccine is for the safety of my potential baby so I have to do it. Sorry to bring down the happy thread!! I will be ok after this week is over.


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats everyone!!

So sorry for AF showing Natalie! I'm tired of the conceiving part too! Hopefully iui works for you!

7-8dpo and testing with wondfos :blush: just ready for TTC to be over!! We've looked at our insurance as well and we'd be better off adding another person to the family than just having one child. Weird right!


----------



## 3Minions

Natalie, sorry you have to wait again.When are you getting your shot?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Natalie :hugs: sorry af arrived. Always a hard day. Still you are cd1 and another day closer to that bfp! Keep positive Hun, it will happen xx

Good luck leahlou x


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks so much ladies, I really appreciate your support. I have no one else to really talk to because all of my friends are older and everyone is done having children. I think it would drive everyone mental if I were to be constantly talking about ovulating. I will be ok, always emotional are AF time. 


@minions, I am going for my vaccine tomorrow after work. I wouldn't be able to start the IUI process in Feb because of that so early March it will be. 

@Rhama, both of my children are January babies. January 15 and January 16th. Apparently something happens to me in the spring, I must be extra fertile once the snow melts lol. Thanks so much for listening :)

@Leah, yes I am over it too!! I hope it works for us too. 

@MrsW, Thank you. I am allowing myself until February 1st to feel bummed and then I am moving on for the month!!! How are you feeling???


----------



## Kel30

Hi Ladies,

Just dropping by to say hi.

Congrats to Rahma and minions on their bfp's. That's fantastic news. Proff that bfp's do happen!! 

Rahma, try not to wrry.. I know this is easier said then done, esp with spotting and cramping after a loss. I was a basket case. I had cramping and spotting right up to 12 weeks and then it just stopped. Doc said that early in pregnancy placenta can lie close to cervix and drip down, hence the spotting. 
Do you have a early pregnancy unit that you can attend for reassurance? I got my first scan at 7+4 which helped settle the nerves (even if it was only for 1 day before spotting started lol )

Kel x


----------



## LeahLou

8/9 dpo! FMU and smu. I _think_ I see something!


----------



## Nataliek

Wow, Leah! I hope it gets darker! 

I need some advice. I am scheduled to get my measles shot tonight but I don't have my full period yet. I started spotting yesterday and a tiny bit today but that's it. I'm 99% positive I'm not pregnant, tested today but bfn. I'm not officially due for my period until tomorrow. Do you think I should wait and have it on Monday just to make extra sure? I'm trying to have it as far out as possible from IUI in March, even though they say only 30 days is necessary. Still makes me nervous.


----------



## amanda111308

Wait until Monday just in case. Better safe than sorry tbh. 

Afm: cd 3 and I started taking soy isoflavones to help bring on stronger ovulation and earlier in my cycle fingers crossed!!


----------



## Nataliek

I got it last night, I called the clinic yesterday and they said I was fine to go ahead. I still don't have my period but another BFN this morning. I think its stress, I feel it coming on.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I always think once af has gone its easier to feel positive then Natalie as you are into a fresh cycle and ready to start trying again! 

I'm ok thanks. I'm counting myself as in the tww now so we will see!! X


----------



## Nataliek

I agree mrs w! I just wish it would come I hate the false hope lol. I know it's coming but still there is always that small glimmer I get.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies.

Sorry not been about for a while. Great to hear how well all the pregnant ladies are doing.

As for me, still not feeling very positive about this ttc malarkey. I am in tww I think but hard to tell as my cycle has been so irregular. Think I am due on middle of next week but who knows.

It was imogens 3rd birthday today and is her party on sunday . She has just been so happy today. My new profile pic is a pic of her today xx


----------



## 3Minions

Smiler, Imogen is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Bumblebee24

@Raham honestly Hun the 1st tri for me was horrible I was so worried all the way through. I had 4 bleeds & 4 scan, 3 of them being internal baby was fine on all of them. Ull see am still struggling with slight worry now.

@nataliek am good thanks Hun, hope ur keeping well. Really great news about ur results Hun. I too had to have my mmr jab again after my mmc & we too had to wait a month then feel pregnant the next month trying. Good luck:thumbup:

Went to the doctors yesterday as i had a couple of funny pains in my lower stomach & back which the doc thought it might be a water infection but it wasn't. I asked him if he could listen to babies heartbeat but he said he would book me in for yep ANOTHER scan which has made me even more nervous thinking he might think something is seriously wrong. I didn't want to go for another scan until my 20 weeks 3.3.14. 
Basically ladies do u think I should go or cancel, my hubby won't be able to come either way until 20werks scan. X


----------



## mel28nicole

I find it ridiculous how they won't listen to the heartbeat til 16 weeks in the UK. My doctor listened to the heartbeat and found it no problem at 10+6, and I even listen every other day on my home doppler. If you feel like you should go I would just to ease your mind if they don't take 5 minutes to listen to it. :dohh:


----------



## Nataliek

I agree with Mel @Bumblebee, there is no reason to wait. I know you are worried but I am sure everything is just fine. Pregnancy is full of aches, pains that can make you panic but I am sure your little bean is just fine! If it makes you feel better, I would go for your scan to put your mind at ease. 

@Smiler, Congrats on your little Imogen turning 3! What a great age, I miss it. I know what you mean about the TCC becoming discouraging. 

I got AF full force today, BFN this morning and shortly after, wham. I am crushed today and I know it's because I am emotional from my period. I am turning into someone I don't like very much, completely obsessing about this stuff and I am not very happy. I know we have only been trying since the end of September but every month that passes, I become more and more determined to try and control something that is out of my control. I am happy for the month off but all I can think about is March and having my IUI, what if it fails? I don't think I will handle it well and I hate that I am doing this to myself.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi Natalie. I totally get how you are feeling as we miscarried at end of septwmber too. The more I try and relax about the ttc malarkey the more I seem to get obsessed with it. I was convinced I was having pregnancy symptoms yesterday but now I am getting cramps that are normally the sign of Af arriving the next day :-(

Couldn't update my avatar for some reason so still got pic of Imogen at 6months old but htanks for the comments we think she isbeautiful too but we are very biased!!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks, Rhama. I am headed to the gym first thing this morning, it's a new month and I am going to try my hardest to focus on my family and my health. My son's 7th birthday party is next Saturday, I am going to make sure he has the best party ever! I have a girls night planned in two weeks, we are getting a hotel in the city, having dinner and going dancing. Looking forward to this month to myself. :)


----------



## 3Minions

Natalie, the first time I read that I thought you were taking DS to a hotel, dinner, and dancing for his birthday. Lol. Hope his party is great and you enjoy your girls night!


----------



## Nataliek

Ha! @ minions, that made me laugh :)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies I need to rant a little. My mother has never had a mc and I have lost 3/4 babies... She keeps bugging me about having another baby and when I plan to get over myself and try again.. (She doesn't know we are trying currently) but every month she tries to trick me into telling her when I am due and aim not pregnant!!!

It hurts me so much! But she says she is only teasing but she has no idea how I feel despite my trying to explain it. She tells to just get over it and it kills me.


----------



## Nataliek

Aww I'm sorry Amanda, maybe you should try telling your mom how you feel? It might help to get it off your chest?


----------



## amanda111308

Oh I have and I have just decided to shut her out of my life for a bit so I can focus on my own family for a bit. She is such a negative person and I just don't need it right now. I am plenty down in the dumps all by myself atm. I talked to my mil because she unfortunately has suffered a mc before after 8 years of trying unsuccessfully. She understands when I just need to have a good cry every now and then. She never asks or bothers me for another grandchild. I am so thankful to have her :)


----------



## 3Minions

Aww Amanda. I'm sorry about your mom. 
Have they sent you for any testing yet?


----------



## amanda111308

All my bloodwork shows everything is normal. Hubby's sa is perfect. Just wrong timing so suppose. I have gotten pregnant 3 times so it's not about getting pregnant it's about staying pregnant...


----------



## 3Minions

Amanda, have you thought about going to an acupuncturist and/or a naturopath? If you're in Edmonton I have someone....


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls. Well af showed up sunday morning which was worst timing ever as I hasd imogens birthday party.

Guess it took my mind off it for a bit. And seeing Imogen face when Cindrella walked into her party will be an image Iwill ever forget, actually bought a tear to my eye.

Cant seem to load pcs oto here but if yo want to see a pic of Imogen with Cinderella then you are welcome to request me as a friend on facebook. Sarah Marie Rees.

Friend has offered to let m borrow her clear blue fertility monitor so that I an start taking control of something. Annoying thing is based on ovulation calendar I think I am due to ovulate this month during the week that my hubby may be in the US for work :-(

Hope everything is good for everyone else xx


----------



## Nataliek

Aww, sounds like Imogen's party was wonderful! So glad she had a great time.

I understand what you mean about timing, Smiler. I am having IUI in March and the day I am due to ovulate is the day my husband is working. I am not sure how it works , we are going back to the doctor next Monday for further information. Trying to stay positive is very hard. I am redirecting my thoughts and its really helping. I had a good day yesterday and hoping for a good one today!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Smiler your dds party sounds like it was magical! Sorry af has arrived. 

I'm not feeling very positive today, I think my af is on the way too. I was enjoying the tww up to today but all day today I've just felt really low :-(


----------



## Bumblebee24

Keep ur chin up ladies, it will happen. Keep strong :hugs:


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Mrs. W,

I know how you feel, I usually start out with hope and then once my PMS kicks in, I get really down and emotional. Hang in there xoxo


----------



## Nataliek

Well we signed all the forms for IUI next month, just deciding on whether or not we will use injectables. There are some not so nice side effects with Clomid so I would prefer not to take that. Injectables have a higher risk of multiples but they monitor you so if you make too many eggs, they can cancel your cycle. I am so excited yet do not want to get my hopes up, trying to keep an open mind as to needing more than one cycle.


----------



## LeahLou

But at least you're starting the process Natalie!! How exciting!! You'll be preggo soon!! :)

CD 3.. the boring period. :haha: Not going to try (hard :haha:) this month because our new insurance doesn't kick in till March 1. I think this summer, we'll start going for it with a purpose. DH has the TTC fever, but we don't want another holiday baby!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's really exciting Natalie. Fingers crossed for you. 

Leahlou that makes sense. Hope you catch quickly when you start up ttc again.

I got another bfn yesterday so no more testing now until Wednesday when af will be a day late if she hasn't shown by then. I think she will though.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies, I am gearing up to ovulate now. Since trying soy isoflavones this cycle my temps are much more normalized and not Rocky Mountain looking. CD 14 today and I usually ovulate cd 19/20 so the next few days will tell me if the soy help me ovulate sooner and stronger on my cycle. There is so much positive feedback online about it so I figured I would switch it up this month. Here's hoping for a bfp this month. It my last chance to get my coveted October baby!! Please God I am so ready for another little one and this ttc business is sure playing with heart and mind now!!

Good luck ladies! May this be the month for is all!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Amanda, are you using instead cups? On a normal cycle I ovulated cd19 or 20 and I have an 11 day lp. We used the cups the last two cycles and I don't know if they're what made the difference but something obviously worked.


----------



## amanda111308

I have them but I don't think I use them right... I still get leaks sometimes... Haha


----------



## 3Minions

Lol. I think you might be on to something. That said, there's no way I would EVER use them for AF, lol.


----------



## Nataliek

I am so hoping this is your month, Amanda!!

Thanks, Leah. Don't want to get my hopes up too much but will see.

Rhama, I am excited but nervous about medication. I am one of those people that doesn't like to take Advil so I am really concerned about stimulating my ovaries when I ovulate on my own. I need to stay off Google and not research anything on my own!

Mrs W, they say the home tests are so sensitive now but I have never gotten a bfp until right when I was due or a day after. There is still a chance, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Natalie. I did get a bfn on 13dpo with my dd and a bfp on 14 dpo so I guess maybe I do implant later. I caved and tested again today but only because I've felt so sick all day, I honestly feel pregnant and so I was convinced it would be a bfp. :nope: bfn. Gutted.


----------



## 3Minions

Natalie (or anyone else) - have you heard about how 'bad' the IUI injectables are? I have a friend starting right away and she's wondering if they're (this is a direct quote) "pms bad or like I almost got fired/divorced bad." 

FX for both you guys.


----------



## Nataliek

@minions I've actually heard hormonally have the lesser side effects. It's the pills like clomid etc that apparently have the most side effects that way. There is a higher risk for multiples with injectables, we will not have the procedure if I produce anymore than 2 eggs. If you make 2 eggs your risk of twins is 20-30%, not overly high so we would feel ok with having it done. The goal is to make two eggs and hope one works. My girlfriend who just had her baby after 7 miscarriages (she has a blood clotting disorder) conceived their son on Gonal F injectables and had no side effects and only produced one good egg. They told me they start you on a low dose and see how you respond to it. They watch you like a hawk during treatment. I am not taking anything with a high risk of hormonal side effects unless I absolutely have to, I am hormonal enough during pms as it is lol. 

I am terrified of getting overstimulated and my ovaries exploding or something lol


----------



## Nataliek

Awe at Mrs W, it's always so hard when you are praying you see two lines instead of one. I am so sorry you are sad, take a couple of days to yourself but test again tomorrow.


----------



## 3Minions

Thanks Natalie! And I'm pretty sure your ovaries won't explode, lol. That's pretty cute  And it's nice your friend finally has her baby


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Natalie, bfn again today. Come to terms with the fact now that af is coming. Soon I hope, so I can move on. 

Exciting news re your treatment. I hope it all goes well for you!! X


----------



## amanda111308

I feel like this cycle may be another bust :( hubby and I were food poisoned last night and of course right now is prime baby making time... Life is so unfair sometimes :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh gosh Amanda sorry to hear you've had food poisoning, did you eat out? Horrible. You never know you might still be lucky if you dtd when you feel better.

The witch got me today but I'm feeling positive. I'm glad I've got a new cycle to plan and think about now and the agonising wait of the tww is well and truly behind me!! Gearing up to my favourite bit of the cycle, dtd time!! 

Does anyone here temp? I'm thinking of doing it this cycle. I do it vaginally so do I start after af I assume. And use ff?


----------



## Nataliek

Aww @Amanda, I am sorry! I hope you guys feel better soon. 

Good attitude @Mrs W. I always get excited when I am in the window to BD! I am now too, I got my pre O spotting this morning which means I should get a positive OPK on Friday or Saturday morning. So funny how I know my body like clockwork. I am glad you are feeling more positive. I have never temped so I am not sure. I avoided it because it was another thing I thought would stress me out, OPK's are enough to make me anxious! lol


----------



## Bumblebee24

@mrs W I did when I was ttc but oral temp as you count cd1 as the first day of AF. temping is ok but it only tells you after u have O as you need 3 continuous tem rises to confirm O. 

Good luck this month xx :flower:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies. Ill be using opks as well so I know when ov is coming but I want to double check I have oved before I stop dtd every other day. My body might just not have been ready this cycle but I think we might have stopped dtd too early. 

I did it the cycle I got preg with Freya and orally didn't seem to work for me (so I'd need a new bbt as mine has been you know where!!!) so I think I'll wait till af is over and then start. I don't ov until about cd21 ish so it's enough to get a cover line I think. Fingers crossed! 

If I end up stressing over it tho I won't do it again. X


----------



## Nataliek

Something I have been thinking about and forgot to mention. My doctor told me the IDEAL time to get pregnant is two days before ovulation, not the day before or day of. Which would mean before the OPK turns positive. I am contemplating just testing the day before I think I O and the day of just to check. I usually detect my surge around 6 am in the morning and have a lot of cm throughout the day and then by night, its almost gone. I am even wondering if OPK's are worth doing for me anymore since the ideal time to get preg is before it turns positive??


----------



## 3Minions

Natalie, you should try monitoring your cervix this cycle since you're not ttc.... Mine always softens up and disappears in to the nether regions a few days before I ovulate. It's my biggest indicator. If yours does the same thing it'll let you know when to start bding....


----------



## Nataliek

I do that too @minions! I honestly think that and cm is a bigger indicator for me of when it's go time lol. I always without fail get brown spotting with cm 3 days before a positive opk, I am like clockwork.


----------



## 3Minions

That's crazy!


----------



## Nataliek

How are you feeling @Amanda?


----------



## amanda111308

I feel ok, kinda cramps today with a low backache hoping its a good sign lol what do you guys think of my chart? Is this triphasic?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## amanda111308

According to ff I ovulated on Feb 8th which was much earlier than I expected. Looks like the soy succeeded in bringing my I date forward from cd 19 to cd 13!! Woohoo!!


----------



## amanda111308

**o date


----------



## Mrs W 11

Amanda where do you buy the soy and did you take it every day from cd 1? I'd like to try it as my cycle is long! I ov on cd21 x


----------



## amanda111308

You have to take soy like clomid. 5 days in a row between cd 1-9. I took mine cd 3-7 and I got it at gnc for $20 :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh ok, I'm not sure where I'd get it in the uk but I'm cd6 now so maybe next cycle x


----------



## amanda111308

Try a health food store lots of stuff like that in those places. Generally places that carry vitex and b6 will carry soy isos... When you do find them be sure to not exceed 200mg or it can do the opposite of helpful... Just a word if caution.


----------



## Nataliek

What does soy do for your cycle, Amanda? I don't know how to read charts as I don't temp, I think I would be full lunatic if I added that into the mix lol. 

I am going to really try hard and cut down to one cup of coffee a day. Day one was ok, lets see what happens tomorrow when I am back to work lol


----------



## amanda111308

If you are not ovulating on your own soy like clomid helps to aid in making ovulation happen. It can also help bring your O date forward if you are ovulating on your own. The earlier in your cycle that you take the more eggs are stimulated to be released. The closer to cycle day 9 that you take soy the more soy ISO helps in releasing a good healthy strong egg. I picked a happy medium lol


----------



## Nataliek

Ohh interesting, I learn so much on here!


----------



## amanda111308

Me too so much great info :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Me too Natalie! I knew nothing when I joined bnb 3 years ago!! 

Thanks Amanda. Ill try the health food store where I got my epo etc. they should have some. Ill go for the same happy medium next month if I'm not lucky this month.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies, it's been kinda quiet in here for a few days. What's everyone up to? Any news?


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

I have my first ultrasound on Monday. FX everything looks good  The week after I go for blood tests every other day for 3 days as the first part of my NT.


----------



## amanda111308

Me and my hubs are house hunting and planning to move into our first home in June/July so that is kind of exciting and taking the heat off of ttc. I am currently 8dpo and honestly I don't feel like this is a successful month either. Only got to bd 5 times thus entire month lol oh well. Leaving this to God now, I can't do any more than I have been doing.


----------



## 3Minions

Good luck with the house hunt Amanda! Something I learned from our realtor is that not all the comfree houses show up on MLS - you have to pay another fee to get them on there. So make sure you check comfree and mls


----------



## Mrs W 11

3minions I hope your scan goes well x

Amanda :hugs: that's a good attitude to have Hun and so so many ladies get that bfp the month they relax and stop stressing. As you say if you've done all you can and covered all bases that's all you can do and feeling stressed wont help (if only I could follow my own advice haha) xx


----------



## Smiler79

HI ladies

Sorry I have been awol for a while. Been trying to take a break from thinking about ttc but it hasn't worked. I am cd 22 so af due around end of week as my cycle has been about 27 days last few months. 

I have a job interview on wed too. Onlypart time job in Asda but think I need to do it as something to focus on. 

Havent had much time to bd this month so not feeling hopeful and then hubby is away in the USA for work for 10 days next month over my most fertile week :-( It took 6 months to fall pregnant with my daughter after my first miscarriage but this is month 5 already so I am starting to get really down about it esp as my would be due date is creeping round. I found due date ok to cope with after first miscarriage as I was already pregnant again but not sure that is going to happen this time.

I am in bit of dilemma at moment as if not pregnant next month I am thinking about going to see my GP. PRoblem is they say they will not do ests if you are under 35 and have been trying for less than a year or if you have had 3 miscarriages. Well I am 34 but have had 2 miscarriages. I think I will go anyway and hope that I get a sympathetic doctor.

SOrry for the depressive message, I know this is supposed to be a positive group but know I can have a moan to you ladies and you will understand. Think hubby is getting abit fed up with it all now xxx


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## amanda111308

Omg Rahma!! You are 10 weeks already!! So happy things are working out for you :) I hope to be pregnant before my last due date (April 25th) I am totally running out of time though...


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Smiler79

Not being pregnant by my due date is my fear too :-(


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Ladies, 

Work has been so busy and I have really tried to focus on my family and lots of other things other than TTC. It has been a nice month off. I am starting to get anxious for my IUI coming up, I should be cycle day three on Sunday and I will start my injections. I am trying to stay positive that if it doesn't work, we will try again. All I can think about is how devastated I am going to be if it fails. 

@Rhama I am so so happy for you, that is amazing news. You must have felt so much relief seeing that little heartbeat! I know I did when I thought I was miscarrying my little guy, it's like a wave comes over you. Definitely keep us posted on things.

@Amanda 5 times is TONS. I am lucky if I get to try 3/4 times because of my husbands work schedule. Hang in there even though I know the waiting feeling stinks!!

@minions, amazing about your appointment!!! Keep us posted!!

@Mrs. W, how are you feeling these days?

@Smiler, like Rhama said, this is a safe place for you to talk and have support. I think I would drive everyone crazy if I didn't have this outlet, it's such a good feeling. I would suggest you try and see someone, I had two losses and typically they only see you after 3 but I wasn't waiting for a third. For your own piece of mind I would request, it can give you a sense of control back that you are taking action towards this. 

Well, one more week for me before I start going baby crazy. I am even going to cut out my coffee to at least a half a cup in the morning while in treatment. Even though the doctor has said two is perfectly fine, I am not chancing it.


----------



## amanda111308

Today marks 10dpo for me today. Not much in the way of hope. I went ahead and ordered opks for next cycle I am also going to give soy a good run next cycle too. I felt a difference thus cycle and it did intact move my o date forward. Happy about that. Praying hard I won't have to even use the opks I ordered... I want thus cycle to be it!! Please everyone cross your fingers and toes for me. Testing on Friday/Saturday morning :)


----------



## Nataliek

Amanda we are cycle buddies, I am 10 dpo too! Even though I didn't ttc this month there is no chance for me I am still anxious lol. I am crossing everything for you!


----------



## Smiler79

Well if I am on a 27 day cycle like I have been last 2 months then AF is due Thursday. I am not feeling hopeful but keeping everything crossed.


----------



## 3Minions

GL Smiler and Amanda!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ladies in the tww Good luck!! I hope to see some bfps on this thread in a few days time!! 

Amanda not long until your treatment now, ill be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.

Thanks for asking. I'm kind of down. I'm on my second cycle now after the mc and my hormones are totally crazy. I'm cd14, I've got lines on my opks but I haven't ovulated as my temps haven't increased. Now randomly I've been bleeding, like and af for two days?!! I've no idea what's going on. But I'm feeling really sad and scared that it will be a long time before I get my bfp. My edd was July and I understand how you ladies feel, it will be very hard, but it will be devastating if I am not pregnant :cry:


----------



## amanda111308

Ok so AF got me today at 11dpo... So sad about that but this month by taking soy it shortened my cycle from 33 to 30 days yay!! I am going to try it again this month and make a strict bd schedule that hubby cannot weasel his way out of hahaha I am getting pregnant this cycle!!! And that is that!! Lol


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Mrs. W, I am sorry you are feeling so down. I had two really weird cycles after my loss in 2012 and my recent one last October. Then I had an extremely long cycle in December 2013. I am back to normal now but I didn't adjust as fast as I had hoped. Things will get back on track. 

@Amanda I am sorry AF got you!! I am on the verge, Friday or Sat. I am so emotional, which is par for the course every PMS cycle lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Natalie. Silly isn't it, I just assumed I'd be one of the people who pinged straight back to normal :cry: do you know if you ovulated during your crazy cycles? 

My temp took a big dip today and opks were dark last night but faint this morning so hormones are def surging but no idea what's going on. 

Amanda I'm sorry af got you but yay for your positivity!! Imagine that bfp and go get it!!! Good luck x


----------



## Nataliek

I am pretty sure I did @Mrs W. I get every ovulation symptom in the book and I did have those all throughout my body doing whacky things. I had my hormones checked and everything was fine, I even had an ultrasound and of course, things were fine. Even though I knew they clearly weren't lol. Hang in there, this whole thing is such an emotional roller coaster. 

If my IUI doesn't work next month, I am taking a month off to feel like myself again. I might go away with my girlfriends for 4 days, have a nice break.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I really hope the iui does work, ill be sending baby dust vibes when the time comes!! If it doesn't though, the break away with your friends does sound good so you have something positive to look forward to! Would be bliss to have a few days of girls fun!

I'm hoping I'm ovulating. I am temping and nothing yet so we will see. My opks went faint today and my tmp dipped so there are defo some hormones surging!


----------



## amanda111308

Holy wow sorry for the tmi but this AF is heavier than ever! The past 2 or 3 cycles have been 3 days and super light with no cramps hardly at all. This cycle is painful almost like early labor, and heavy flow. Oddly enough I feel good about this clean out. Me and hubs are in full agreement to bd until out bodies give out this cycle, charting soy isoflavones, soft cups, preseed, opks and temping. I am pulling out the big guns now enough is enough with AF and bfns!!


----------



## Nataliek

@Amanda - You go girl! Get that BFP!!! I would love it if we all got them next month.

@Mrs. W -Thanks, I hope it works too :) I was worried I wasn't ovulating either but I was, I know it's so worrying when your body goes out of whack. Have you had your hormones checked at the doctor?


----------



## 3Minions

Natalie, when is AF supposed to start? You start doing whatever it is you need to do for the IUI as soon as it starts, right?


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls well I was expecting to wak up to af this morning but nothing so far.

I am going to try and resist the urge to test til Saturday if I can as although last to cycles have been 27 days the previous two were 30 and 31 days so it could just be a longer cycle.

I have been feeling slightly nauseas but I have been putting that down to the virus I have had.

I have got a question though, has anyone suffered from headaches in the first trimester? I have been suffering from awful headaches for the last 5 days and although I have ahad a virus they are not the normal type that I get when I have a virus.

Will keep you all posted with the testing IT is too late to test today as missed fmu as was convinced af would be here and I haven't got any tests. Am going to go and buy some this morning but going to try and hold off til sat as don't think I want disappointment of BFN

Also waiting to hea about a job today that I had the interview for yesterday so cant deal with two lots of disappointment in one day!!! It was only for a job at asda (uk equivalent of walmart) but I really need a job. Howerver I was feeling really rough yesterday with this virus so sdont think interview went very well.


How is everyone else doing today?

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## mel28nicole

Smiler I had 3 headaches straight before I had my BFP. Strangely enough they went away after I tested lol! Good luck to you!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh gosh good luck smiler wat cd are you on. I have everything crossed for you on both counts xx


----------



## Nataliek

@Minions, I am supposed to get AF either tomorrow or Sat. I have wicked PMS this month so I am hoping it gets here soon to put me out of this misery lol. I go in on cycle day 3 for my first follicle ultrasound and bloodwork. Start my injections that day too. EEK. Excited but trying not to let myself get carried away. 

@Smiler, My cycle ranges from 28-30 any given month too. I never had headaches I just had BAD pms. I also had a super high cervix, if you check yours. Good luck with the job!! I hope you get a call!!


----------



## 3Minions

Natalie, AAAAH! That's right away  I'm thinking of you!


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks minions!!! I am going to be doing everything I can to distract myself during the tww!! lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck smiler! I hope af stays away until you test at the weekend! Fingers crossed.

I haven't had my hormones checked no. I think for now they would say its down to my recent mc and would probably only test after a few months. I'm still bleeding, has been 4 days now. Making me feeling really really stressed. I had a big temp dip yesterday and a big rise today so I'm hoping I've ovulated, but I do have a cold at the moment and it would be early for me to ov. Even if I did ov I doubt I'd get pregnant with all this bleeding going on. Ttc is hard sometimes hey! 

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## 3Minions

Natalie, use some FRERs and hopefully you can knock 4 or 5 days off that 2ww ;-)


----------



## mariposa0283

can i join you ladies? im 7 months post m/c and on my second unmonitored femara cycle, cd 19 and still waiting on O, if i didnt miss it that is. been temping and OPKing but my temps are weird since my sleep has been off the last few days. 

im migrating here from another infertility support forum where i got an abundant lack of support when i had a bfn/pms induced meltdown last cycle. i offer nothing but support for others and when i need it im attention seeking. whatever. 

anyways, at the end of the cycle, be prepared for another meltdown from me, i'll try to avoid it, but cant make any promises lol. 

6 years ttc has to end some time right?


----------



## supersherwolf

mariposa0283 said:


> can i join you ladies? im 7 months post m/c and on my second unmonitored femara cycle, cd 19 and still waiting on O, if i didnt miss it that is. been temping and OPKing but my temps are weird since my sleep has been off the last few days.
> 
> im migrating here from another infertility support forum where i got an abundant lack of support when i had a bfn/pms induced meltdown last cycle. i offer nothing but support for others and when i need it im attention seeking. whatever.
> 
> anyways, at the end of the cycle, be prepared for another meltdown from me, i'll try to avoid it, but cant make any promises lol.
> 
> 6 years ttc has to end some time right?

Hey hun! Welcome to B&B, you'll get nothing but support here! The ladies are wonderful and were all experiencing the same thing. TTC 6 years? Wow, you're very strong. Hopefully a huge :bfp: is in your near future. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mariposa0283

determined is more like it lol

the ladies on the "other" forum were nice and supportive for a while... but then all my original ttc buddies went and got knocked up and left me in the dust while i m/c, and all the new ladies in the buddy thread i was in with the originals were just... not so much. they suck. lol 

im hoping a bfp is soon, but also incredibly doubtful. kind of hard to remain optimistic after this long, ya know? eh. oh well.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi @Mariposa, this is one of the most supportive threads, I have had quite a few meltdowns on here and everyone has helped me through them so much. We all understand how it can feel so defeating. I find I always get upset about 2 days before AF and then once cycle day 3 rolls around, I start coming around. Are you doing an IUI or just medicated natural cycles?

@minions, the FRER's have never ever worked for me! My eggs must be fashionably delayed making the the trip to my uterus lol. When I got pregnant with my 7 year old, I was a day late. I actually thought I had AF when it was implantation. In 2012 I was a day late. I tested the night my period was due and negative. The morning after it still hadn't come and it was positive. My most recent, I started spotting 6 days before AF and then never stopped, I never got a positive test just bloodwork was positive. Who knows why I can't get an early positive!


----------



## Nataliek

@Mrs. W, what cycle day are you on again? I periodically get breakthrough bleeding, I thought it was a progesterone or hormonal issue but apparently that's all fine. I hate it when they say its all fine, when clearly something causes it!


----------



## mariposa0283

Nataliek said:


> Hi @Mariposa, this is one of the most supportive threads, I have had quite a few meltdowns on here and everyone has helped me through them so much. We all understand how it can feel so defeating. I find I always get upset about 2 days before AF and then once cycle day 3 rolls around, I start coming around. Are you doing an IUI or just medicated natural cycles?

right now im just doing unmonitored femara while we save up to start more inject/iui cycles. 

glad to hear that the ladies here are actually supportive during meltdowns, because when they all kicked me when i was down on the other forum, it stung.. it was the absolute last thing i needed. one even told me "if your depression is this bad, a baby wont fix it" uh.... you have no idea lady! obviously a baby isnt going to stop me from getting depressed for the rest of my life, but a bfp sure wouldnt have made me have a freaking meltdown! cripes lol

then i apologized to them all for my actions and two more come in and tell me how im a terrible person AFTER my apology. couldnt do it in private messages. nope, had to publicly shame me. thanks girls... you rock! *sarcasm*

hoping i can truly get the support i need from you ladies here! so far so good, but im still technically just a wee baby here. fare warning, i am a relatively pessimistic person. its something ive struggled with all my life. so bear with me please when i get in one of my moods!


----------



## Smiler79

HI MAriposa

Welcome to this thread. IT is an amazing group of ladies who are sooooooo supportive. Even the ladies who already have their miracle bfps still pop in to check how we are all doing and to offer support.

Please don't worry about having meltdowns. I have one on a monthly basis!!! About to have another one so please wait for it!!

As for me ladies I had a double horrible whammy yesterday. Got a call from asda to say I had done really well in interview but then they went on to offer me shift that didn't fir around my availaibitiy at all so no job :-( Then a arrived with avengance yesterday evening :-(

This is on top of my three year old being hit in the face by a much older chld on Monday at our local soft play area and being left woth a nasty black eye. All in all it has been a crappy week. Wanted to get away and do something fun woth my little monkey today but the weather is awful and everything indoors costs money I just don't have xx


Sorry for the rant xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry af arrived smiler :hugs: I find the older kids can be so rough at soft play sometimes and I know they are just having fun but they don't notice the little ones. My little girl often gets knocked and bashed when we go and she's so sensitive <3 and sorry about the job, I hope march brings better news for you xx

Welcome mariposa. I've been on bnb for over 3 years now since ttc my dd and have some some really supportive threads. I must admit, some more so than others, this is a great one, the ladies are lovely. We are all here to listen and offer advice and support. Good luck on your journey, after 6 years I truly hope that bfp is around the corner for you. 

Natalie, I'm cd 17 now. I never normally ov until cd19-20 but since I'm temping I'm pretty sure I oved early this cycle, whoop whoop! I had a dark opk 3 days ago and after that they went fainter. My temp then took a big dip and yesterday shot up and again today shot up. I have had a cold but with the way they temps are I still think I did ov, if it stays high tomorrow ff should give me cross hairs right? Anyway having said all that I still don't think I'll get preggo! We dtd plenty but with all the bleeding I don't think my lining would be thick enough. I'm guess its a hormonal issue following my mc. We will see. I've been bleeding on and off for 4 days now, normally only in the evenings though which is odd.

How many days until you think you can test Natalie? X


----------



## Nataliek

@Smiler, I am so sorry you have had such a crummy week!!! You definitely need some R&R. I feel for you and am thinking of you. Vent away if you need to. Have you thought about going to a fertility specialist? I found it really gave me piece of mind and gave me a sense of control about the whole situation.

@Mrs W, it is probably your hormones for sure. I typically spot around the time I O and it has gotten worse since my loss in 2012. I think there are so many factors that can cause it and it's hard to pinpoint exactly what it is. Stay positive over these next two weeks! I start my shots on Sunday and if all goes according to my O schedule this month, I should have the IUI done around the 14th or 15th.

@Mariposa, don't worry, we are all here for support and no one will judge you. Vent away as much as you need to.


----------



## mariposa0283

thanks for the welcomes! 

now on to cycle bidness, cd20, still no o. have bd'd a grand total of no times so far so even if i do O i'll probably miss it. oh well, will save me having to use progesterone to get through the tww i guess lol.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey guys! How's it going? Cd5 for me and 3rd day of soy and feeling good :) this past AF was more like a standard AF than the light spotty 2-3 day "AFs" I have had the past fee months since my mc. Hoping that is a sign things are going back to a full normal and a pathway to me bfp this month! My opks should be here on Tuesday I am going to start testing on cd 9 I think or as soon as I get them haha based will be covered this month and if we don't get our bfp I am making a doc appointment to see what more we can be doing :)


----------



## Nataliek

That's a good idea, Amanda. I am sure there is nothing wrong, just a matter of time. I am hoping this cycle works out for you guys, you deserve. How old is your little guy?


----------



## Smiler79

HI guys. Still feeling miserable and very sorry for myseld but feeling guilty for feeling like this. I have three people I know who are all due within 2 days of when my lost bubba would have been due and just found out a friend who miscarried around the same time as me is 12 weeks pregnant.

I am obviously happy for the all but also cant help thinking why not me :'-(

I think it is made worse by the fact that hubby will be flying to usa on Saturday for 12 days so probably got no hope of getting bfp this month. Think I may trya nd be pro active and try and get an apt woth my gp while he is away just to see if there is anything to worry about.

I obviously don't habe problems with getting pregnant as have been pregnant 4 times (twice not planned) but only 2 of those have resulted in healthy babies , oter 2 were both early losses at around 7 weeks. SO even if I can get some advice on things I can do to increase chances of surviving the first trimester then it might make me feel better.

Sorry for my rant. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Nataliek

That's ok @Smiler, rant away. Make an appointment with your doctor, it will make you feel a lot better. I know it made me feel like I was back in control of things. Even just talking can help. Your hubby will be gone at O time? 

I am good, this is the first morning I am cutting back on coffee. Am going to have half a cup in the morning and half a cup at work. Wish me luck lol


----------



## LeahLou

Hey lovely ladies!! Glad everything is going well for y'all. Haven't been on in a while or at least not replying on every thread.
CD 27 and have symptoms out the wazoo.. Getting + wondfos with smu for a couple days now but not with FMU. It did show up slightly today but I don't trust it till it's either super dark or shows up on another brand!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi Natalie

Yes according to ovulation calendar I will most likely to ovulate between 9th and 14th March and hubby os away 8th -18th march :-(

Hey ho nothing I can do about it. Af stopped today so will bd as much as we can before Saturday and then again when he gets back and just keep fingers crossed.

Ringing drs in a bit to try and get appt.


----------



## Nataliek

I know how you feel @smiler, I was getting so stressed about my husbands work schedule interfering with ovulating. What can I do though, ask him to call in sick? This is one of the reasons we are having an IUI, to take that pressure off of us. Let us know what the doctor says.

@Leah, great to hear from you! How are you feeling?? I hope you get a BFP!

I am up early and getting ready to go to the clinic for my cycle day 3 check up and start my injections. To say I am nervous would be an understatement. I know this is what I want but having two children at home, I am so terrified of putting my body through hormone treatments. Not to mention if it does work, another c-section. I am so afraid of side effects but I am trying to move past all of this anxiety and just focus on what we want. Why couldn't this have worked the old fashioned way?


----------



## LeahLou

I'm alright. It's been a rough couple weeks. I have every symptom in the book but that doesn't mean much without a +! Haha

I'd be nervous too! This is the next big step for you! I'm sorry you have to get there though. I'm terrified too of birth again. I'll be high risk because of my mc's and because I went into preterm labor at 28 weeks with my first. But it's worth being mommy again isn't it? I'm so excited to hold our take home baby someday soon. I also want to get to having all our kids pretty close to each other so my dad can see all my kids (he's 85). We'll be fine! This is what our bodies are meant for after all!


----------



## 3Minions

GL today Natalie! Why do you need c-sections? DS was a c-section because he was GINORMOUS (11lbs 1oz) and just too big, and then DD1 was a c-section because she was in some big trouble with her cord when I went in to labor. Then I got my vba2c


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> That's a good idea, Amanda. I am sure there is nothing wrong, just a matter of time. I am hoping this cycle works out for you guys, you deserve. How old is your little guy?

My little is almost 2, on Mother's Day this year oddly enough haha :) my first Mother's Day I had a 2 day old blue bundle and life felt so perfect! Lol


----------



## Nataliek

Everything was good at my cycle day 3 ultrasound, picked up my gonal to start tonight. Clinic called me an hour ago. Positive beta level at 11, another effing chemical. This is my second since October 2013 and third in total as we had one in oct 2012. I was so excited to move forward with IUI and now I wait to have a period and then we can have it done. I just can't believe this shit. I am so upset. I knew it, I had a feeling. Started spotting on thurs and period was two days late. Well looks like I have the next month off, am not trying again naturally because I can get preg, I just can't keep it.


----------



## LeahLou

Oh girl I am so sorry. That's how I felt in December. We had already been through so much and yet we lost yet another pregnancy that "should've been fine". It's really scary to me. I know I can carry a baby, but why can't I now with the right man? It's so painful. But you DO have a plan! And it was really low levels at 11 so it won't take long to get out of your system. :hugs:


----------



## Nataliek

LeahLou said:


> Oh girl I am so sorry. That's how I felt in December. We had already been through so much and yet we lost yet another pregnancy that "should've been fine". It's really scary to me. I know I can carry a baby, but why can't I now with the right man? It's so painful. But you DO have a plan! And it was really low levels at 11 so it won't take long to get out of your system. :hugs:

I know exactly how you feel, Leah. It's the most drawn out, painful process. I just hope our plan works. I am giving myself exactly one year before we stop trying. It feels like my life is on hold and I really don't want to go through this crap every few months. Yuck.


----------



## LeahLou

We can't seem to stop trying. We both have said we didn't want to for a year and we've been at it for a year. Then we said no holiday baby, and we definitely didn't avoid these past couple months! I think my fuel will run out sooner than later though and we'll just NTNP. I hate feeling like everything revolves around TTC. I feel like time goes by with O and AF and testing not days, weeks and months :haha:


----------



## amanda111308

LeahLou said:


> We can't seem to stop trying. We both have said we didn't want to for a year and we've been at it for a year. Then we said no holiday baby, and we definitely didn't avoid these past couple months! I think my fuel will run out sooner than later though and we'll just NTNP. I hate feeling like everything revolves around TTC. I feel like time goes by with O and AF and testing not days, weeks and months :haha:

What cd are you?


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> Everything was good at my cycle day 3 ultrasound, picked up my gonal to start tonight. Clinic called me an hour ago. Positive beta level at 11, another effing chemical. This is my second since October 2013 and third in total as we had one in oct 2012. I was so excited to move forward with IUI and now I wait to have a period and then we can have it done. I just can't believe this shit. I am so upset. I knew it, I had a feeling. Started spotting on thurs and period was two days late. Well looks like I have the next month off, am not trying again naturally because I can get preg, I just can't keep it.

Oh damn it!! I am so sorry Natalie life is so unfair sometimes! Ugh!! But in all truth I seriously think you will be the very next one of us to get a sticky bfp!! Hang in there hun!


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks @amanda. It's so frustrating, I had bloodwork done this morning and just praying it's dropped to zero or close to it. Never thought id be wishing for a negative pregnancy test! Thanks for thinking of me :). How are you doing???


----------



## LeahLou

Let us know results!!

I'm cd 30 today


----------



## Nataliek

I could just cry. My levels went up but they are very low and of course I've been bleeding since last Sunday when I thought I got my period. I know this won't end well but I really just wanted them to tell me it had gone down to zero so I could start my shots and we could get the IUI show on the road. I have to go back sat for more bloods. I know it's not viable but ugh. Looks like it will be April for me to try IUI, I won't be trying naturally this month. Think the drugs are the best option at this point.


----------



## LeahLou

Oh girl :hugs: are they going to do an ultrasound to see what going on in there?


----------



## Nataliek

I had one on Tuesday @Leah for my cycle day 3 IUI prep and nothing. Obviously it's too early anyway but still blech.


----------



## amanda111308

Just try to relax hun, I know it's easier said than done but unfortunately events like this are out of out control. I am praying for you hun :)


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks @Amanda. Just a waiting game. How are you feeling?


----------



## amanda111308

I am feeling prepared to take ttc by storm haha! I am using opks twice a day so I don't miss my lh surge. Using soft cups, prenatal vitamins at night, used my cd2-6 soy ISO, and of course temping :)


----------



## LeahLou

Got a bfp today ladies, but I have that feeling it won't stick. Y'all ever have that instinct? I've had it with most of my losses. Bleh..


----------



## Smiler79

Congratulations Leah. Fingers crossed that you instincts are wrong this time xx


----------



## LeahLou

Yep, bleeding and clots. Sucks.


----------



## amanda111308

Omgosh Leah :( I don't know what to say, but I am so sorry this is happening... Head in to your doc and tell him/her to get this figured out! You have a lil girl so we know you can carry a pregnancy to full term so that is not the issue but maybe there is an easy fix as to why you are suffering so many early losses. Have they ever checked your progesterone levels or checked for incompetent cervix? *hugs* hang in there hun you will have your rainbow baby!!


----------



## Nataliek

I am so sorry @Leah. I know exactly what you are going through. Take care of yourself this weekend. 

@Amanda, you are really covering all your bases!!! I hope this is your month!!!


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> I am so sorry @Leah. I know exactly what you are going through. Take care of yourself this weekend.
> 
> @Amanda, you are really covering all your bases!!! I hope this is your month!!!

Thanks Natalie :) today is cd12 and no positive opk yet but we are bd every 2nd day (started on cd8) until we get the positive opk then we will bd everyday for 4-5 days straight and then back to every second day until the end of the cycle. 

Hopefully this is my month!!! I am doing everything possible on my own and praying like crazy! Please God!! PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Nataliek

I had to go back for another beta, it's slowly creeping and is now up to 33. I should be 5 weeks preg today based on ovulation and my last period. I am so stressed and anxious I could be sick, I have to keep going in every 48 hours and they are hoping it will resolve itself. It it doesn't in a weeks time, I may have to have the methotrexate injection and I really don't want that. I walked all day yesterday to try and help things but nothing. I hope something happens soon.


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> I had to go back for another beta, it's slowly creeping and is now up to 33. I should be 5 weeks preg today based on ovulation and my last period. I am so stressed and anxious I could be sick, I have to keep going in every 48 hours and they are hoping it will resolve itself. It it doesn't in a weeks time, I may have to have the methotrexate injection and I really don't want that. I walked all day yesterday to try and help things but nothing. I hope something happens soon.

Are they sure it's a chemical? I'm sorry to bug you hun but if your hcg is going up isn't that a sign the pregnancy is trying to progress? Is it an ectopic? Is there even a tiny chance you could carry this pregnancy? I hope you get answers soon!! We are all here for you hun!!


----------



## Nataliek

@Amanda, they definitely can't rule out ectopic especially because my levels are low and slowly rising, its why they are watching me so closely. They can't rule out anything at this point so the only thing they can do, is keep up the bloodwork. I guess there is always a chance anything could happen but I think it would be a miracle if I didn't lose. The levels are so low for 5 weeks, they should be much higher. I'm most concerned for the ectopic factor, I made peace with the fact last week that I was losing but now I am in limbo. I wasn't going to go to work today but I think it's the best place for me to be rather than sitting at home on google lol.

Thanks @Amanda, I really appreciate you checking in.


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> @Amanda, they definitely can't rule out ectopic especially because my levels are low and slowly rising, its why they are watching me so closely. They can't rule out anything at this point so the only thing they can do, is keep up the bloodwork. I guess there is always a chance anything could happen but I think it would be a miracle if I didn't lose. The levels are so low for 5 weeks, they should be much higher. I'm most concerned for the ectopic factor, I made peace with the fact last week that I was losing but now I am in limbo. I wasn't going to go to work today but I think it's the best place for me to be rather than sitting at home on google lol.
> 
> Thanks @Amanda, I really appreciate you checking in.

Of course Natalie, I actually care :) hun stranger things have happened so keep praying and never lose hope. I mean in the same breath don't get your hopes up to high but don't accept anything until you know one way or the other. It is still possible it's a later implanter or you had ovulated later than you thought making the levels lower than expected par for 5 weeks. Anything is possible!! Keep your chin up!!

Afm: and I have yet to take my morning opk but have already bd, laying in bed with legs in the air haha cd14 for me and really hoping to ovulate soon/catch the surge! Still feeling very positive so that's good. Usually when I am expecting o to happen I get all anxious and stressed and I feel oddly mellow about it all this cycle. Don't get me wrong I am still doing all that I can but I am not consumed by ttc. I simply opk test in the morning and afternoon, temp in the am, take a prenatal vitamin before bed and take a peek at cm throughout the day. I am not googling every little thing anymore I am just writing down all my observations and praying a lot. Haha


----------



## Nataliek

That's a really good attitude @amanda! It's so great that you are feeling more relaxed about this cycle. I am picturing you standing on your head lol.

I spoke to one of the nurses this morning and honestly each one of them says something different. It's a different story every time I call. They are like well it's chemical, well it might be ectopic. You are too low for where you should be, it's not viable. You will have bleeding once you drop to 0. Well I already had full blown bleeding a week ago which I reminded them this morning and they were like oh, you did? Anyway there is not one thing I can do but keep getting checked every 48 hours. They told me I am not in any danger or anything with my levels being so low but again, I just don't trust the whole situation.


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> That's a really good attitude @amanda! It's so great that you are feeling more relaxed about this cycle. I am picturing you standing on your head lol.
> 
> I spoke to one of the nurses this morning and honestly each one of them says something different. It's a different story every time I call. They are like well it's chemical, well it might be ectopic. You are too low for where you should be, it's not viable. You will have bleeding once you drop to 0. Well I already had full blown bleeding a week ago which I reminded them this morning and they were like oh, you did? Anyway there is not one thing I can do but keep getting checked every 48 hours. They told me I am not in any danger or anything with my levels being so low but again, I just don't trust the whole situation.

Trust me if I could stand on my head comfortably I would. The past few days when we have baby danced I have gotten no leaking afterwards. It's like it all goes up... And stays in there... Which so know is a good thug but odd it has never happened like that before. We have been using a different bd position which like a ramped up missionary but I am bent like a pretzel haha. It has been an awesome position for pleasure sorry tmi as well as the no leakage thing. Hubby says it is the most comfortable for him too which is awesome so I think we will stick with it haha

As for you love, I will keep you in my prayers and hope that the answer is soon found. Please keep me posted :)


----------



## Nataliek

ha ha @Amanda. I am glad you have found a position that seems to work for you. WOW, never thought I would be saying that to someone hahaha. At least we can have senses of humor about this whole thing. I am so hoping you get a BFP this cycle and puts an end to your struggle. Do you check your CM? I always go by that as I am like clockwork. 

My betas are still creeping, at a snails pace. I am at 48, wow. lol. They are pretty sure it's not ectopic, I had an ultrasound this morning and they found nothing but a little fluid in my uterus. If I don't drop by Saturday, they have prescribed me some medication to induce the rest of the miscarriage. I still have to go for bloodwork every 48 hours and another ultrasound on Friday and Sunday as I would be 6 weeks on Sunday. Wow, time flies. I don't think I will feel completely at ease until I know 100% everything is ok. I am pretty frustrated and feel awful about something hanging around in my body that shouldn't be. But, trying to stay relaxed about it as best I can.


----------



## amanda111308

This is my opk on cd17 finally a visible line! Hoping this afternoon it turns positive! Hubby and I will bd tonight and tomorrow morning just in case lol poor guy is sick but he wants a baby more than anything right now. Every time we bd he gets up and looks at me all playfully and says "ok I have given you the ingredients you need no bake me a baby!" Lol

He is supporting me a lot it's cycle which is awesome. 

As for you Natalie, keep hanging in there I am sure the answer will reveal itself soon. 

As for observing cm I get spontaneous fertile patches of cm throughout my entire cycle starting on cd7 right up to just before AF. I have gone back to opks for this very reason. I can't rely on my cm at all. For example I have had 3 patches of fertile cm so far this cycle and all neg opks... Weird eh?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cutieq

it definitely should get a little darker, but it's on the way! Can't hurt to get in a little extra BD!

You sound a lot like me, I can't rely on CM or cervix position. I had to start testing for OPK. We nailed BD'ing this month and I got a solid positive after my MC last month. AF is due today and I'm hoping she stays far, far away!


----------



## Nataliek

I only get fertile CM right around when I will ovulate. Usually for a solid 4 days and the day before ovulation, its pretty abundant. So nice to hear your hubby is so supportive, mine is the same. I don't think it would be easy to get through if we didn't have good supportive men. I have only ever used the digital opks, so there is no mistaking the smiley face! lol


----------



## supersherwolf

Hey ladies, hope you're all doing well. AFM, AF is officially late, I have very regular periods so I'm still not sure what to think. I thought maybe because my period lasted 6 days than 2 additional days of brown spotting that maybe that's why AF is late but apparently that won't make AF late. I'm so scared to test, also really worried about another chemical. Honestly not sure how to feel, thinking I'm going to just play the waiting game and see.


----------



## 3Minions

Just wanted you ladies to know that I'm watching from the wings and cheering you all on. 
Natalie, I hope your body sorts itself out soon.


----------



## amanda111308

supersherwolf said:


> Hey ladies, hope you're all doing well. AFM, AF is officially late, I have very regular periods so I'm still not sure what to think. I thought maybe because my period lasted 6 days than 2 additional days of brown spotting that maybe that's why AF is late but apparently that won't make AF late. I'm so scared to test, also really worried about another chemical. Honestly not sure how to feel, thinking I'm going to just play the waiting game and see.

Aww don't be scared hun, no matter what the results are. If it's a bfn I feel like something happens and it kicks starts AF to get it over with. And if it's a bfp then let the happy dancing begin!! Lol 

Wait if you want to but if you are 6 days late the results will (under normal circumstances) be right. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## supersherwolf

amanda111308 said:


> supersherwolf said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hope you're all doing well. AFM, AF is officially late, I have very regular periods so I'm still not sure what to think. I thought maybe because my period lasted 6 days than 2 additional days of brown spotting that maybe that's why AF is late but apparently that won't make AF late. I'm so scared to test, also really worried about another chemical. Honestly not sure how to feel, thinking I'm going to just play the waiting game and see.
> 
> Aww don't be scared hun, no matter what the results are. If it's a bfn I feel like something happens and it kicks starts AF to get it over with. And if it's a bfp then let the happy dancing begin!! Lol
> 
> Wait if you want to but if you are 6 days late the results will (under normal circumstances) be right. Fingers crossed for you!!Click to expand...

Haha, thank you. It's just nerve wrecking after a chemical pregnancy. I have ver regular periods so right now I'm just waiting to see if maybe AF is late because of my chemical last cycle? So far today no AF, if it doesn't show today than I'll be 2 days late. Trying to hold out until Sunday to test, hate seeing :bfn:. :hugs: thanks for the support.


----------



## amanda111308

Oops haha I totally read how many days late you are haha I saw 6 and was like oh wow! Test! Haha but yeah maybe waiting until Sunday is a good move :)


----------



## supersherwolf

amanda111308 said:


> Oops haha I totally read how many days late you are haha I saw 6 and was like oh wow! Test! Haha but yeah maybe waiting until Sunday is a good move :)

Haha, I'm going to try. AF still a no show.


----------



## cutieq

I'm with you. 2 days late today


----------



## amanda111308

Test!! I am 5dpo according to ff and I need to live vicariously through someone else peeing on sticks!! Haha


----------



## Smiler79

Yes come on girls test!!


----------



## cutieq

Lol your posts made me giggle. If I'm pregnant this month, it's a pure miracle. No AF but all symptoms are gone except my boobs are sore. I had one glass of wine last night and that put me completely over the top. I'm 2 days late today. I was tempted to test, but I'm certain AF is just late this month :(


----------



## amanda111308

Natalie, how are holding up hun? I hope everything is ok!!


----------



## amanda111308

cutieq said:


> Lol your posts made me giggle. If I'm pregnant this month, it's a pure miracle. No AF but all symptoms are gone except my boobs are sore. I had one glass of wine last night and that put me completely over the top. I'm 2 days late today. I was tempted to test, but I'm certain AF is just late this month :(

Aww! I love testing until the thrill of a hopeful bfp crashes into a bfn... I get so excited when others sound so promising haha

But yes if you feel like AF is just late no need in wasting a test until she is a bit more late than normal. Everything crossed for ya!!


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Amanda, they are not suspecting ectopic is a better possibility. My levels went up and I'm sitting at 80 now. Wow a whole 80. I go back tomorrow for ultrasound and bloodwork. I would be 6 weeks tomorrow so they are hoping to see something. They will discuss treatment options with me based on my ultrasound because this is not sorting itself out. I woke up and went to the gym this morning, made me feel better and cleared my head. Thanks for checking on me xo


----------



## mel28nicole

Natalie maybe your Hcg is just rising slowly? If they're rising something is definitely happening. Or maybe it's a blighted ovum? I really hope you get some answers soon! Especially since you said with your previous pregnancies you never got a positive til after AF was late. Who knows!


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> Hi Amanda, they are not suspecting ectopic is a better possibility. My levels went up and I'm sitting at 80 now. Wow a whole 80. I go back tomorrow for ultrasound and bloodwork. I would be 6 weeks tomorrow so they are hoping to see something. They will discuss treatment options with me based on my ultrasound because this is not sorting itself out. I woke up and went to the gym this morning, made me feel better and cleared my head. Thanks for checking on me xo

I am with you every step of the way hun! Keep hanging in there!! Praying for you!


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone,

Some of you may remember me from a few months back when this thread first started. I had a MMC in September and hoped to conceive again fairly soon. In January, I got a faint BFP, but then started to bleed a few days later, so I think I had an early MC ('chemical pregnancy'). I don't think the egg implanted, so I started to worry about my luteal phase being short (I'd had a very early MC a few years ago for that reason).

Anyway, I decided to take my own advice and go back to the acupuncturist who had previously helped me to conceive my DD. And here I am, after just one cycle of treatment and just over 6 weeks pregnant. I'm more scared than I thought possible, but also cautiously happy. I'm looking forward to browsing the thread now and catching up with some of your stories. I'm sorry I went AWOL, but I worried that I'd never conceive if I became too consumed with the TTC process. 

Minky


----------



## supersherwolf

AF showed up unexpectedly! :(


----------



## amanda111308

minkysouth1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Some of you may remember me from a few months back when this thread first started. I had a MMC in September and hoped to conceive again fairly soon. In January, I got a faint BFP, but then started to bleed a few days later, so I think I had an early MC ('chemical pregnancy'). I don't think the egg implanted, so I started to worry about my luteal phase being short (I'd had a very early MC a few years ago for that reason).
> 
> Anyway, I decided to take my own advice and go back to the acupuncturist who had previously helped me to conceive my DD. And here I am, after just one cycle of treatment and just over 6 weeks pregnant. I'm more scared than I thought possible, but also cautiously happy. I'm looking forward to browsing the thread now and catching up with some of your stories. I'm sorry I went AWOL, but I worried that I'd never conceive if I became too consumed with the TTC process.
> 
> Minky

Omgosh Minky I was wondering where you went!! Congrats hun!!


----------



## amanda111308

supersherwolf said:


> AF showed up unexpectedly! :(

Aww supersherwolf :( sorry the witch got you :(


----------



## supersherwolf

amanda111308 said:


> supersherwolf said:
> 
> 
> AF showed up unexpectedly! :(
> 
> Aww supersherwolf :( sorry the witch got you :(Click to expand...

It's ok, thanks hun.


----------



## Nataliek

So I was diagnosed with an ectopic this morning, it's in my right tube. I knew it as soon as they did the ultrasound this morning. Thank god the nurse who did the ultrasound this morning was amazing and the doctor is not taking any chances, they sent me straight to McMaster hospital. I started having a dull pain in my side last night and I knew today they would find something. I am so worried but thankful they caught it and if we weren't in fertility treatment, who knows. It looks like I will be given methotrexate intravenously but will know more after the doctor comes back.


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> So I was diagnosed with an ectopic this morning, it's in my right tube. I knew it as soon as they did the ultrasound this morning. Thank god the nurse who did the ultrasound this morning was amazing and the doctor is not taking any chances, they sent me straight to McMaster hospital. I started having a dull pain in my side last night and I knew today they would find something. I am so worried but thankful they caught it and if we weren't in fertility treatment, who knows. It looks like I will be given methotrexate intravenously but will know more after the doctor comes back.

Omgosh hun! I am relieved they found out as soon as they did!! How are you feeling?!


----------



## Nataliek

well it was under 3 cm approx 1.3 cm so they gave me two shots of methotrexate. I am sad and worried and won't feel better until I know I am no longer at risk for surgery and that my levels go down. I was at 98 today so they are low, which is good. Am still not going to feel better until I know it's over. 3 month break for me, but very happy they caught it. Am a little disappointed they didn't go ahead with an ultrasound on Friday but guess they can only do what they think is right. I just can't believe there was nothing there 6 days ago and now this. They told me the period I had was just that, my period. The doctor said the pregnancy hormone was so low it didn't give enough of a trigger to stop my period therefore I just had one as per usual. Anyway rest today and tomorrow. I'm going back to work on tues.


----------



## LeahLou

Wow Natalie. So glad they caught it and you're ok!!! Phew! Will you start fertility treatments after the 3 months is up??

Afm: I'm still very sick. Hopefully blood work is in tomorrow and we can figure this out. I was up longer today than I have been all week.. a whole hour. Ugh. I just want to be up and functioning!


----------



## 3Minions

That sucks Natalie. I'm so sorry but SO glad they found it.... How are they monitoring you now to make sure the methotrexate works? Daily blood tests?


----------



## Nataliek

@Leah, I am not sure yet. The losses and now this have hit me hard. Makes me wonder if it is meant to be for us, or is someone trying to tell me to stop. I don't know, I know I am highly emotional right now and my first priority is healing from this. Maybe in a few months I will feel differently. How are you feeling? Are you sick?

@Minions, I am thankful they caught it too. I knew it on Friday when they called and said my betas had gone up again that something was really wrong. Honestly this whole thing has been so stressful and worrying, I have been vacant at work and at home. I am going to work today as I think it's the best place for me to be. Am hoping bloodwork in 4 days shows that my levels have gone down and that the medication is working. I am so skeptical from this whole experience. I know doctors can only do what they know but I was right about something being wrong the whole time. Anyway, going to try and get my mind off it today.

@Amanda, thanks for checking in on me. I really appreciate it. How are you feeling?


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> @Leah, I am not sure yet. The losses and now this have hit me hard. Makes me wonder if it is meant to be for us, or is someone trying to tell me to stop. I don't know, I know I am highly emotional right now and my first priority is healing from this. Maybe in a few months I will feel differently. How are you feeling? Are you sick?
> 
> @Minions, I am thankful they caught it too. I knew it on Friday when they called and said my betas had gone up again that something was really wrong. Honestly this whole thing has been so stressful and worrying, I have been vacant at work and at home. I am going to work today as I think it's the best place for me to be. Am hoping bloodwork in 4 days shows that my levels have gone down and that the medication is working. I am so skeptical from this whole experience. I know doctors can only do what they know but I was right about something being wrong the whole time. Anyway, going to try and get my mind off it today.
> 
> @Amanda, thanks for checking in on me. I really appreciate it. How are you feeling?

Hey Natalie, I hope you are well love. I wasn't on here much yesterday my son is going through a bad phase of what I am thinking is terrible 2's... He bangs his head on the walls until his forehead cuts open and bleeds. I am devastated by this behaviour but overnight I seem to have the control back and have remedied his wounds. 

As for how I am feeling, I don't know anymore honestly. I want to symptom spot and start testing but I am forcing myself to not overthink things and just relax. I am not testing at all until AF is due on March 25th. 

It's hard but I am just focusing on my little boy and my work. March has been a very tough month for my family, but the end is in sight!


----------



## Nataliek

Amanda, my son went through an awful phase when he was about 3. He experienced some behavioural problems that really devastated me. It went on for about 6 months and ultimately stopped. We had moved to a new home and I divorced his father so I chalked it up to a big life change. I understand about not wanting to symptom spot, its such a challenge. I am happy you are focusing on your little man and work, I find its always the last week of the TWW that get to me the most lol.

I am still feeling like absolute crap, I am pretty much just coasting through my days praying this medication is doing its job. They said by Sunday I should notice a change, I hope they are right.


----------



## LondonBean

Hi ladies, may I join this thread? I just went through a miscarriage on Sunday at 6.5 weeks after seeing a heartbeat hours before. I am feeling a lot better tonight and the one thing that is really getting me through is knowing that I am going to try again asap! I have to get another US tomorrow to see that everything is gone and then I have a doctor's appt. on Thursday. 

I hope we all get healthy little ones soon!


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Londonbean, so sorry for your loss. Everyone on here can relate to how you are feeling. Trying again was one of the things that got me through as well. I hope you are taking it easy and taking care of yourself.


----------



## cutieq

Sorry for your loss London


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> Amanda, my son went through an awful phase when he was about 3. He experienced some behavioural problems that really devastated me. It went on for about 6 months and ultimately stopped. We had moved to a new home and I divorced his father so I chalked it up to a big life change. I understand about not wanting to symptom spot, its such a challenge. I am happy you are focusing on your little man and work, I find its always the last week of the TWW that get to me the most lol.
> 
> I am still feeling like absolute crap, I am pretty much just coasting through my days praying this medication is doing its job. They said by Sunday I should notice a change, I hope they are right.

I am 9dpo and had loads of cm at work yesterday. All lotiony plus I had lots of cramping going on and was feeling pretty positive. My chart on ff looks stupid... Up down all over the place. I don't know anymore. The tww drives me insane and this time I am just not buying into all the "symptoms" I feel so incredibly down today and wish I could just snap out of it because I have been so positive lately buy I woke up this morning with such a doom and gloom attitude and I don't like it. 

On the plus side my son slept like a dream last night and is still sleeping (12 hours so far) I slept so well!

As for you hun I really hope the worst is over with hun, I can't even imagine going through another loss right now but if by some act of God I actually am pregnant again I know I will be so freaked out and scared of it happening again. I also did something dumb this morning. If I was pregnant today I would 8 weeks along on my original due date. I was 8 weeks when I lost in September... Why do I do this to myself?!?!? Uggh...


----------



## 3Minions

Sorry for your loss London.

Amanda, I think that's pretty normal to do the math with different dates. My birthday will be the date in this pregnancy when my last one suffered "fetal demise" and I keep thinking "it's my birthday so it has to be okay." Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## amanda111308

3Minions said:


> Sorry for your loss London.
> 
> Amanda, I think that's pretty normal to do the math with different dates. My birthday will be the date in this pregnancy when my last one suffered "fetal demise" and I keep thinking "it's my birthday so it has to be okay." Time will tell I suppose.

How far along are you?


----------



## 3Minions

10+3 by me, 10+1 by them.


----------



## amanda111308

3Minions said:


> 10+3 by me, 10+1 by them.

Aww lucky you :)


----------



## Nataliek

Sorry you are feeling sad, Amanda! I know it's so hard, vent as much as you need to. I hate symptom spotting too but its impossible not to. It's normal to have all the feelings that you are having, be gentle on yourself right now.


----------



## amanda111308

Good morning everyone I am feeling less melancholy today. 10dpo and woke up and got out of bed and almost fell back in! I was super dizzy!! Lol maybe I just got up to quick haha. My little guy slept good again last night so I am definitely getting the rest I need. Today is a big day at work, I have an executive tour coming through my shop and have an evaluation so I am nervous about that. This whole week so have been preparing for it so I think it will go well, plus it has been a great distraction from ttc and the tww. 

Last cycle AF started on 11dpo which in this cycle is tomorrow. Haven't decided if I am going to wait to test on March 25th or if I should try testing this weekend. Thoughts? I am trying to stay strong and hold out as long as I can because usually I test multiple times and waste money and sanity lol... I want to be pregnant more than I want my next breath... Lol


----------



## Smiler79

I would try and hold on til 25th if you can as I have tested early in past and just seems to make disappointment worse if af does eventually arrive x x x x


----------

